# ...



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ago 2021)

....


----------



## Galicosis (17 Ago 2021)

¿Acaba mucha gente esquizofrénica por las dronjas? ¿ Cuáles son las drogas más dañinas mentalmente? Gracias de antepierna y muy buen foro.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 Ago 2021)

¿Hay gente que por su aspecto nunca te esperarías que fuera drogadicta?


----------



## [IΞI] (17 Ago 2021)

Por qué le diste coca al perro?

Me acuerdo cuando dejé la dronja por unos meses, la etapa más oscura de mi vida, q puto sinsentido era todo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Ago 2021)

será que HAS PASADO largas temporadas en una clínica de desintoxicación de drogas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ago 2021)

..


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ago 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> será que HAS PASADO largas temporadas en una clínica de desintoxicación de drogas




No, en absoluto, he ayudado a muchas personas, otras no tenían solución.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No, en absoluto, he ayudado a muchas personas, otras no tenían solución.



eso díselo a BOBBY


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Ago 2021)

Pon un poco que tipo de pacientes te venían (en porcentaje aproximado) y que porcentaje de exito en la recuperacion tiene cada droga


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ago 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> eso díselo a BOBBY




Jajajaaja Bobi es un perro no una persona


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaaja Bobi es un perro no una persona



OOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIII lo que ha dicho!!!!!


----------



## Kemekago4 (17 Ago 2021)

Es cierto que a los toxicómanos de caballo, si consumen heroina, estando con la metadona les Dan doble ración en vez de sancionarlos con lo que perpetúan el chiringuito???


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Ago 2021)

¿Fue allí donde decidiste apuntarte al maturbatón?

¿Las chortinas te ofrecían pago en especies a cambio de una dosis?


----------



## mr_nobody (17 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, si, la gente que mantiene un uso prolongado en el tiempo (más de 5 años seguidos), tiene muchas papeletas para desarrollar esquizofrenia, incluso desintoxicandiso de dichas drogas años después de cesar su uso es posible tener brotes y episodios de esquizofrenia por haberlas usado.
> 
> Sería complejo y me alargaría mucho, pero a grandes rasgos* las que más problemas cognitivos desarrollan son por este orden, de largo porros y marihuana seguido de sintéticas, más atrás ya dependiendo mucho del individuo y ciertas variantes en mi opinión seguirían, heroína, alcohol, cocaína y benzodiacepinas.*
> Aunque estas últimas 4 dependen de muchos factores individuales, edad del individuo, cantidad de consumo y cosas así.



Supongo que este orden sale de las estadisticas del alcance que tienen mas que lo danhinas que son para el individuo, porque me cuesta creer que un heroinomano esta menos cascado que un fumeta.


----------



## Von Riné (17 Ago 2021)

-¿Que te llevo a dedicarte a eso?

-¿Los casos muy jodidos su llegan a desengancharse pueden tener una vida normal y recuperar sus facultades físicas y mentales?

-¿Cuáles son los casos MENOS graves que has atendido? Tipo gente que notaba un cierto enganche pero eran conscientes y querían parar.

-¿Legalizarlas las drogas? 

-¿Cual crees que es el consumo ideal para no caer adicto?

-¿Hay familiares que hayan sentido "alivio" si el adicto "muere"?


----------



## Wasi (17 Ago 2021)

Llevo 15 años fumando canutes y consumo consumiciones de vez en cuando

Cuanto me queda para librarme del socialcomunismo?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (17 Ago 2021)

Hola shur, tengo varias preguntas

¿Va mucha gente que vive en la calle o más bien es gente común? 
¿Cual es la droga que más consumen? 
¿Hay el mismo número de mujeres que de hombres? 
¿Como se distribuyen las nacionalidades? 
¿Como se distribuyen las edades?
¿La mayoría son solucionables o no tienen remedio?
¿Qué método usáis para desintoxicar?
¿Se te han puesto agresivos? 
¿Tus compañeros de trabajo les tratan bien?
¿También ayudáis si son alcohólicos o solo lo hacéis con las drogas? 
¿Hay muchos que recaen?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Voy a intentar responderte pero ten en cuenta que es difícil y más resumiendo en un foro, en otras ocasiones hay muchas variantes que van más allá de soltar simples datos.
> 
> Tipos de pacientes.
> 
> ...



Sí, esto era lo que buscaba. Muy exhaustiva.

Lo del 2% me ha matado, entonces no vale de nada estas cosas


----------



## EnKli (17 Ago 2021)

Solo por el esfuerzo que demuestras y la dedicación con la que te inventas todas estas gilipolleces mereces sin duda el premio al forero revelación del año, mi voto lo tienes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ago 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí, esto era lo que buscaba. Muy exhaustiva.
> 
> Lo del 2% me ha matado, entonces no vale de nada estas cosas



Si que valen, el problema es primero el filtro que se emplea para acceder al servicio que en mi opinión no es efectivo y que no solemos actualizar el servicio ni adaptarlo según el país o cultura donde se imparte.
No es lo mismo ser alcohólico en España que en Bélgica por ejemplo, la exposición social aquí al alcohol es muy superior, sin embargo compartimos tratamientos.
Luego por ejemplo por temas económicos no se pueden personalizar los tratamientos tanto como nos gustaría y se actúa estandarizando procesos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ago 2021)

EnKli dijo:


> Solo por el esfuerzo que demuestras y la dedicación con la que te inventas todas estas gilipolleces mereces sin duda el premio al forero revelación del año, mi voto lo tienes




Lamento decirte que en esta ocasión no me invento nada, pero en cualquier caso pronto volveré a las pajas y perros con sobredosis.


----------



## Xenomorfo (17 Ago 2021)

¿A las adictas al sexo las tratabas a parte?


----------



## Mirigar (17 Ago 2021)

¿Se ve a bastantes personas "adineradas", que estén por encima de la clase media, en desintoxicación?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ago 2021)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> ¿A las adictas al sexo las tratabas a parte?




Adictos al sexo tenemos sobre todo homosexuales por la práctica de chemsex, mujeres muy pocas, y las dos que he visto tenían tlp. Las mujeres no suelen visualizar esta problemática.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ago 2021)

Prostitutas heroinomanas han pasado por aquí, para costearse precisamente la heroína, pero primero han sido heroinomanas.

Que usen la prostitución para costearse otras drogas como la cocaína no me consta porque no he visto ningún caso directo, pero es evidente que existe, solo que no lo hacen visible.
Normalmente la que realiza la prostitución por cocaína no llega aquí hasta que solo puede permitirse la heroína.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ago 2021)

Si, es posible recuperarse pero muy difícil.

No, nunca.


----------



## perrosno (18 Ago 2021)

Hilo interesante, tengo una conocida que ahora mismo está en un centro de estos, se ha ido aproximadamente un mes o eso dice.
¿Qué coste puede tener un tratamiento así? Es totalmente privado.
¿Se les quita el movil? Me sorprende que siga usando whatsapp. Lo mismo nos ha contado un rollo y se ha ido de vacaciones simplemente.
Y a la vuelta seguirá con su alcohol y sus pastillas de todo tipo.


----------



## atasco (18 Ago 2021)

el mono de la metadona es peor^?


----------



## atasco (18 Ago 2021)

yo a esa edad me quitba


----------



## Guanotopía (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> -No el masturbaton a sido algo reciente.
> 
> -El estado de las mujeres que acuden allí te aseguro que en lo que menos te hace pensar es en nada relacionado con el sexo, nunca he recibido una proposición sexual.



En los 80 lo que se movía era la heroína, con lo que los que se iban a esos centros ya estaban muy derroidos, pero desde que se impuso la coca y las sintéticas, pensaba que el perfil del usuario sería distinto, incluyendo sartencitas pastilleras que van obligadas por sus padres y que están deseando licenciarse para celebrarlo en una rave de cuatro días.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Jamás.


----------



## perrosno (18 Ago 2021)

No me ha contestado Sr. @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, interesantes preguntas.
> 
> 
> Te voy a responder ciñendome a lo que veo aqui que no siempre coinciden con las estadísticas.
> ...



Que grande eres.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Guanotopía dijo:


> En los 80 lo que se movía era la heroína, con lo que los que se iban a esos centros ya estaban muy derroidos, pero desde que se impuso la coca y las sintéticas, pensaba que el perfil del usuario sería distinto, incluyendo sartencitas pastilleras que van obligadas por sus padres y que están deseando licenciarse para celebrarlo en una rave de cuatro días.




Es que dentro de la mujeres las que menos acuden al centro son precisamente las más jóvenes.

Ha cambiado la droga principal o de entrada con el paso de los años, pero con la que se finaliza que es la heroína sigue estando presente.
La diferencia es que en los 80 para la clase obrera era la principal, y en 2020 la usa la clase "bien" después de haberse arruinado por la cocaína.
Su uso a bajado pero me temo que tardara otros 40 años en desaparecer.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te lo resumo, hay médicos, científicos y profesionales que luchan contra las drogas y también en el sentido opuesto, la lucha del mercado de la droga *es que cada vez sea menos visible el efecto de la droga*, para los que negocian con la droga sería su escenario ideal, lamentablemente y a pesar de que siempre van por delante en avances aquellos que quieren vender su producto y de que se ha mejorado mucho, las drogas "joden" el cerebro y eso repercute en el resto del organismo, de momento no se ha dado con la fórmula mágica de que solo destruya un aspecto de la persona.
> Si que han avanzado u se han perfeccionado, mira los efectos visibles de la heroína y los de la cocaína, si el segundo se lo monta bien puede que tarden en desenmascararle y es evidente que es menos visible, la propia cocaína ha ido evolucionando con el paso de los años.
> 
> Pero a grandes rasgos si trabajas en esto siempre hay indicadores de que una persona está bajo los efectos de la droga aunque sea leve.



ojala fuera asi, pero ya ves lo del auge del fentanilo en USA, yo pensaria que es antieconomico, que es matar su propio mercado a largo plazo, y sin embargo hacia alla estan enfilando sus baterias los narcos.


----------



## Don Meliton (18 Ago 2021)

Cual es la droga mas jodida de desengancharse.

Es para un amigo.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (18 Ago 2021)

lo que si me sorprende es lo que dices que la droga de entrada ( marihuana) resulta que es la que mas daño mental causa, y entonces como es que ya hasta la estan comercializando legalmente en USA?


----------



## Sekisber (18 Ago 2021)

¿Cuál es la droga que más gordos produce al dejarla? De estar delgado siendo adicto y acabar tonelete al desengancharse.

¿Es verdad que los heroinomanos gozan de buena salud capilar a pesar de la demacración del resto de su cuerpo que la droga produce?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la droga que más gordos produce al dejarla? De estar delgado siendo adicto y acabar tonelete al desengancharse.
> 
> ¿Es verdad que los heroinomanos gozan de buena salud capilar a pesar de la demacración del resto de su cuerpo que la droga produce?




Todas engordan por la medicación posterior que hay que tomar y mantener un tiempo, si no tomas drogas tienes más tiempo para alimentarte mejor o ponerte como un gordo doritero por la ansiedad que vas a pagar con la comida.

Aunque en primera instancia dejar el alcoholismo adelgaza para posteriormente producir un efecto rebote y engordar.


Respecto a los problemas capilares, lo que si te puedo decir es que dejar las drogas produce estrés y este puede ocasionar pérdida del cabello.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sobre los 15 años con los canutos es tu vida.
> 
> Sobre al socialcomunismo me temo que nunca.



"Sobre los 15 años con los canutos es tu vida." Puedes redactar mejor / explicar?


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo que propones es un debate en el que no voy a entrar ni la finalidad del hilo es esa, soy profesional y respondo con los datos que tengo por aprendizaje y por experiencia muy prolongada con pacientes.
> Llamar droga blanda a marihuana comercializada en occidente es el mayor fracaso que le hemos podido brindar a la juventud.
> 
> En los 70 con los ácidos y los denominados tripis no pasaba nada y se llevó a toda una generación.
> ...



gracias por la respuesta, tal vez sea tambien que la marihuana actual no es en realidad la original, ya esta potenciada.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me has expuesto que llevas 15 años fumando canutos, yo te respondo que muy bien que es tu vida, vívela como tu quieras.
> 
> Y después te digo que el socialcomunismo no tiene pinta de que lo veamos extinguido.
> 
> Yo redacto de maravilla, por eso he conseguido el premio a forero revelación, el golden boy y el artist awards de burbuja.



Era otro forero pero np. Gracias!

Puedes decirme como contraargumentarias a un amigo mio que lleva fumando una media de 20-24 canutos de marihuana (unos dias solo 10, otros dias unos 30 o mas) desde los 15 hasta los 39 años que tiene actualmente y que me dice que el esta perfecto y me recomienda siempre fumar yo tambien verde?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> gracias por la respuesta, tal vez sea tambien que la marihuana actual no es en realidad la original, ya esta potenciada.




Gracias a ti por preguntar.

Respecto a que se trate de la droga sin manipular la respuesta soprendentemente es la misma, es cierto que la peligrosidad es menor pero no tanto como se podría esperar, hace unos años realizamos un informe y bajo mi opinión la diferencia era residual menos de un 10% de diferencia, no lo tengo aquí así que no te puedo decir detalladamente. Es evidente que lo que se comercializa aquí lleva desde yeso hasta cola y eso es más tóxico aún.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Era otro forero pero np. Gracias!
> 
> Puedes decirme como contraargumentarias a un amigo mio que lleva fumando una media de 20-24 canutos de marihuana (unos dias solo 10, otros dias unos 30 o mas) desde los 15 hasta los 39 años que tiene actualmente y que me dice que el esta perfecto y me recomienda siempre fumar yo tambien verde?




Yo solo puedo responderte que tu amigo si esos datos que expones son ciertos es un drogadicto y por tanto adicto a una sustancia, y que esa sustancia le ha mermado su capacidad cognitiva sí o sí por mucho que le veas bien y es cuestión de tiempo desarrollar patologías psiquiátricas, eso sí no las sufre ya.


Que luego hay gente que no la pasa nada, claro, pero son 1 sobre 10000.


Gracias a ti.


----------



## Clin Isbu (18 Ago 2021)

La mayoría de los ex-yonkis están metidos en iglesias evangelistas y mierdas similares,
(al menos en el sur),

es algo habitual el meter esos rollos en las clínicas de desintoxicación?

o simplemente se meten en eso para darle un sentido a su vida?


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (18 Ago 2021)

Los centros de desintoxicación de drogas son una perdida de tiempo, solo retrasan lo inevitable, el que jode con drogas ya perdio la batalla mucho antes de empezar la pelea. Los muy idiotas vuelven a lo mismo una y otra vez.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> La mayoría de los ex-yonkis están metidos en iglesias evangelistas y mierdas similares,
> (al menos en el sur),
> 
> es algo habitual el meter esos rollos en las clínicas de desintoxicación?
> ...




La mayoría de las clínicas de desintoxicación pertenecen a movimientos religiosos, ya sean privadas o concertadas mediante concurso público.

La gente en ese proceso es muy moldeable si la dicen que crea en dios lo va hacer para agarrarse ha algo y salir adelante, es un momento de mucha presión y angustia para el afectado con una dosis enorme de desesperacion.


En donde yo trabajaba la dirección del centro corresponde a un movimiento religioso cristiano, a mí me la pela, pero si son muy pesados y la mayoría de la plantilla concuerdan con la misma condición religiosa.


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Ago 2021)

los psicolocos y psiquiatras eran farloperos y psicopatas como tengo entendido son la mayoria
que pululan por ese mundillo?


----------



## brent (18 Ago 2021)

Cual era tu trabajo exactamente?
Piensas que la kifa afgana te hace mas alfa?


----------



## Abubilla73 (18 Ago 2021)

Buen hilo @obiwanchernobyl

Te ha tocado trabajar con adolescentes adictos al móvil y/o a los videojuegos?

Se puede considerar esto una clase de droga?

En qué momento buscan ayuda los padres?

Es esta adicción un peldaño hacia otras drogas?

Gracias por el hilo


----------



## larios357 (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola camaradas, muchos pedíais una entrevista personal o que revelase mi parte más humana después de haber recibido el premio a forero revelación del año, gracias a mis hilos "19 pajas en un día", "ponte en forma con mi dieta de pajas", o "mi perro se muere por una sobredosis de cocaína" entre otros, tampoco quiero extenderme porque soy una persona que se caracteriza por su humildad.
> 
> Esta es el primer hilo de una serie biográfica sobre obiwanchernobil, para que veáis que soy un ídolo cercano.
> 
> ...



Eso de la sobredosis es cuento? O porque les dan mierda,? Esa gente le suelen pillar al mismo, vamos que digo yo , que llega un momento que no aguantan y se meten el chute para morir.
Siempre he pensado que los que están muy mal y se meten de todo, roban y venderían a su madre, acaban jodidos y yo en esa situación pues heroina a saco y a dormir para siempre


----------



## larios357 (18 Ago 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Supongo que este orden sale de las estadisticas del alcance que tienen mas que lo danhinas que son para el individuo, porque me cuesta creer que un heroinomano esta menos cascado que un fumeta.



Que gilipolleces, la esquizofrenia no tiene nada que ver con drogas, es genética y enfermedades mentales, punto.
Una cosa es te pongas y acabes vegetal, medio tonto o zumbado pero no , para nada.


----------



## larios357 (18 Ago 2021)

Abubilla73 dijo:


> Buen hilo @obiwanchernobyl
> 
> Te ha tocado trabajar con adolescentes adictos al móvil y/o a los videojuegos?
> 
> ...



No , no y no
Madre mía, mezclar los putos juegos con la droga.
Los padres que sin unos hijos de puta, y es mejor que se apañen solos con la tele que es muy cansado.
Por experiencia y te digo que no, si a los niños lo acostumbras ven lo tu quieres, y no están asalvajaos


----------



## larios357 (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola camaradas, muchos pedíais una entrevista personal o que revelase mi parte más humana después de haber recibido el premio a forero revelación del año, gracias a mis hilos "19 pajas en un día", "ponte en forma con mi dieta de pajas", o "mi perro se muere por una sobredosis de cocaína" entre otros, tampoco quiero extenderme porque soy una persona que se caracteriza por su humildad.
> 
> Esta es el primer hilo de una serie biográfica sobre obiwanchernobil, para que veáis que soy un ídolo cercano.
> 
> ...



Que opinas y porque ahora a la gente que tenía que estar en el manicomio están en la calle dando por culo?
Por lo visto se tienen que hacer cargo los familiares, cuando antes les ingresaban será que ahora solo hay presupuesto para la gentuza y chiringuitos


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (18 Ago 2021)

Von Riné dijo:


> -¿Que te llevo a dedicarte a eso?
> 
> -¿Los casos muy jodidos su llegan a desengancharse pueden tener una vida normal y recuperar sus facultades físicas y mentales?
> 
> ...



Por las angustiadas preguntas que haces, se nota que estas en fase “tranqui yo controlo, lo dejo cuando quiera, como el miguel bosé”


----------



## Von Riné (18 Ago 2021)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Por las angustiadas preguntas que haces, se nota que estas en fase “tranqui yo controlo, lo dejo cuando quiera, como el miguel bosé”



Para nada. No fumo y ni siquiera bebo alcohol .

De drogas solo probé un par de veces los porros, los cuales no me producen efecto. Y En mi etapa de estudiante probé también las típicas anfetas para estudiar, pero hace años de eso.

Salvo que cuentes la cafeína, de drogarme nada.


----------



## perrosno (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Donde yo trabajo hay una vía privada y otra subvencionada que es donde desarrollaba mi trabajo.
> 
> ...



Lo has hecho perfecto, mis dies.
Por lo que cuentas la chica por la que iba mi pregunta, si no nos ha contado una peli de las suyas está unos de esos tipo Disney con caballitos y piscina. Todo muy supermegatop, pero casi seguro no le valdrá de nada, ya es la segunda vez que va.

Mezclar alcohol con pastillas de todo tipo que toma, ¿Qué futuro le espera?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> Lo has hecho perfecto, mis dies.
> Por lo que cuentas la chica por la que iba mi pregunta, si no nos ha contado una peli de las suyas está unos de esos tipo Disney con caballitos y piscina. Todo muy supermegatop, pero casi seguro no le valdrá de nada, ya es la segunda vez que va.
> 
> Mezclar alcohol con pastillas de todo tipo que toma, ¿Qué futuro le espera?



Hola, sin saber las pastillas que toma es imposible, respecto a las veces que ella lo intente, pues en ocasiones son necesarios mas de un intento, de echo es lo más normal.

Normalmente si es mujer se suele tratar de alcohol más benzodiacepinas, depende de muchos factores pero si es por este "pack" se puede resolver de forma favorable si no hay un problema mental asociado.

Otra cosa es que las pastillas que dices sean otra sustancia.

Respecto a donde esta tu amiga, si, tiene pinta de que está en uno con un régimen más tolerante, aunque debo matizar que te he hablado de cómo funciona en una determinada comunidad un centro concertado y otro privado, por ejemplo también existe proyecto hombre pero está enfocado de otra manera y no creo que sea donde esta tu amiga.

Si usa el móvil como tú dices y no te ha mentido es que está en uno privado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Los centros de desintoxicación de drogas son una perdida de tiempo, solo retrasan lo inevitable, el que jode con drogas ya perdio la batalla mucho antes de empezar la pelea. Los muy idiotas vuelven a lo mismo una y otra vez.




Me gustaría matizar algunas cosas que dices.

-no, no son una perdida de tiempo, son necesarios porque salvan vidas y una parte fundamental en el tratamiento de una enfermedad crónica, podrían ser mucho más efectivos, si, de acuerdo pero son necesarios y en el futuro indispensables.

Para ser drogadicto entran en juego muchísimas variantes, estoy de acuerdo que concienciar y educar es fundamental, pero se ha demostrado que no es suficiente.

No son idiotas, son enfermos crónicos, seguramente tú también hayas tomado solo 4 cervezas como tú amigo Mariano los fines de semana, sin embargo tu amigo Mariano hoy es alcohólico y tú no, se trata de muchas variantes médicas y psicológicas demostrables y complejas de analizar en un foro, pensar que tu no eres adicto a diferencia de tu amigo Mariano porque eres especial es una chorrada en serie.
Lo que está claro es que aunque tú no seas alcohólico si mantienes ese nivel tambien desarrollaras adicción.
Solo habrá un pequeño porcentaje que no lo hará, sabes de esos tíos raros que solo se fuman Un cigarro 4 veces al año en las fiestas de empresa y que no te explicas cómo es posible porque si tú te fumas solo dos cigarros ya volverías a fuma una cajetilla entera?, Pues esos son casos muy raros.

Respecto a que la gente no se desenganche, no se trata solo de decir "hoy me levanto y me quito de las drogas porque estoy muy convencido", no, no es así, las drogas insisto en que tiene como único objetivo enganchar al consumidor lo antes posible para ello realizan cambios físicos y cognitivos en el sujeto, no se trata de pasarlo mal un mes y pensar "bueno ya estoy limpio" no, tu cerebro va a estar durante años pidiéndote esa sustancia que tanto placer le daba y va a intentar por todos los medios obtenerla y si tiene que joderte vivo lo hará sin ninguna duda, de echo lo va hacer.


Un saludo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> los psicolocos y psiquiatras eran farloperos y psicopatas como tengo entendido son la mayoria
> que pululan por ese mundillo?




Para afirmarte eso tendría que tener algo objetivamente demostrable y no es así, pero si puedo decirte que hemos tenido un par de compañeros con problemas adictivos.

Lo siguiente es sólo una opinión personal así que no es nada demostrable, bajo mi opinión hay un índice más elevado de los que se muestra entre médicos drogadictos, solo por el echo de tener acceso de forma legal a determinadas sustancias son objetivamente una profesión más expuesta.

Los psicólogos ya vienen de serie con la leyenda de que son una de las carreras universitarias en las que más fluye la droga, solo te puedo decir que estoy de acuerdo en esa afirmación.

Las mujeres que recibimos que son mayoritariamente consumidoras de alcohol y benzodiacepinas suelen tener como denominador común tres profesiones : profesoras, psicólogas y funcionarias sin determinar su puesto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

larios357 dijo:


> Que opinas y porque ahora a la gente que tenía que estar en el manicomio están en la calle dando por culo?
> Por lo visto se tienen que hacer cargo los familiares, cuando antes les ingresaban será que ahora solo hay presupuesto para la gentuza y chiringuitos




Hola para estar hospitalizado en un psiquiátrico se deben reunir una serie de requisitos que no todo el mundo cumple, en mi opinión se ha institucionalizado a gente que era perfectamente recuperable y hay gente sin institucionalizar que debería estarlo de manera urgente.

Por supuesto el presupuesto público destinado a ello tiene mucho que ver en estas decisiones.


----------



## Sekisber (18 Ago 2021)

¿A qué se debe la alternancia entre contenido serio y contenido troll en tu participación en el foro?

¿Existe el mismo ambiente desinhibido sexualmente entre compañeros de profesión como el que se da en los centros sanitarios?


----------



## Galicosis (18 Ago 2021)

Las mujeres que recibimos que son mayoritariamente consumidoras de alcohol y benzodiacepinas suelen tener como denominador común tres profesiones : *profesoras, psicólogas y funcionarias* sin determinar su puesto.

O sea, son las charos las que están màs tocadas. Y esas piradas son las que deciden quién nos gobierna. En fin, casi empiezo a considerar la implantación de un califato islámico como el mal menor.


----------



## Autómata (18 Ago 2021)

Tengo curiosidad por el abuso de las benzodiacepinas, ya que como droga recreativa tengo entendido que tiene un potencial muy bajo. ¿Puedes profundizar en cuanto al patrón que sueles ver?

¿Los daños que comentas que produce el cannabis los ves asociados al uso de variedades con mayor potencia? , creo que hachis que se podría fumar hace 20 y pico años no tiene nada que ver con la marihuana que se debe de fumar ahora.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Abubilla73 dijo:


> Buen hilo @obiwanchernobyl
> 
> Te ha tocado trabajar con adolescentes adictos al móvil y/o a los videojuegos?
> 
> ...




-La adicción a los videojuegos se trata normalmente de manera ambulatoria, igual para los móviles, al menos a mí profesionalmente no me parece correcto rodear a un joven que su problema es jugar al street fighter de adictos a la heroína por ejemplo, en esas edades son muy moldeables y se dejan influir mucho, mejor alejados de posibles malas compañías.
Mensajes atrás me habrás leído decir que no estoy de acuerdo con los procesos de selección para acceder al centro, te voy a poner un ejemplo de muchos que vi allí, madre preocupada porque su hija fuma muchos porros con 18 años se pone en contacto con el centro y es admitida en el ingreso de dos meses, no hace falta decir que con 18 años todos somos impresionables y gilipollas, lo que ocurre es que dentro conoce a un chaval de 25 años cocainomano que ya tiene mucha carrera en esto de las drogas, un año más tarde son pareja y ella ya es adicta a la cocaína con un futuro poco alentador al lado de un delincuente. En una convivencia de dos meses estas cosas pasan.
Con los que si hemos aceptado ingresos es con ludópatas que serian lo más cercano a lo que expones y en mi opinión profesional aunque sean adicciones no deben ser tratados en el mismo ámbito, hoy en día para ser ludópata no es necesario bajar al bar a pedirte una caña para jugar a la tragaperras, puedes hacerlo por internet sin que se entere nadie ni sea necesario acompañarla de otra droga, es una adicción desde luego, pero para mí no pueden ser tratadas en el mismo entorno, muchos compañeros piensan que si deben ser tratadas en el mismo entorno.


-Los que si se puede considerar es una adicción sin medias tintas, videojuegos y redes sociales funcionan de igual manera que las drogas clásicas activando nuestro circuito de recompensa cognitivo, aunque evidentemente de una forma mucho menos agresiva.
Ahora bien, también me gustaría hacerte una aclaración, hay que estar seguro de que esto es lo que le sucede a la persona, yo mismo te reconozco que desde el ámbito en el que trabajo hay interés en alarmar a la gente para crear nuevos usuarios de estos centros.
Por ponerte un ejemplo tengo un amigo que estaba preocupado por su hijo, me contó el caso y no se trataba de ninguna adicción a los videojuegos, evidentemente eso ningún psicólogo privado te lo va a decir en la primera consulta para que te gastes el dinero.
El problema radica en padres que son muy permisivos con sus hijos y también en el polo opuesto, padres que son muy alarmistas.


-sobre el momento en que buscan ayuda los padres...con lo que entendemos como droga clásicas siempre tarde, esto es normal, un día de la noche a la mañana tu hijo no es drogadicto, esto es un proceso lento que en sus primeras fases y fases intermedias no tienes ni idea porque visualmente no lo percibes, no es consciente ni la persona adicta lo vas a ser tu, cuando empiezan los problemas visibles y se acentúa el deterioro visual, es cuando normalmente acuden, aunque otros solo cuando la situación es insostenible a nivel económico, o en otros casos cuando el hijo a comenzado a ser agresivo con los padres, un hijo drogadicto puede ser motivo de divorcio y destroza un matrimonio.
Luego están los padres gilipollas profundos que su hijo les dice "papá me voy con Wilson y sus amigos que tiene un grupo de amigos que se llaman los latin King a jugar al billar" y te vienen sorprendidos de que sus hijos sean drogadictos.
A modo informativo hay que tener claro dos cosas, no debemos confundir los típicos cambios gilipollescos que se producen en la adolescencia (rebeldía, búsqueda de independencia, no hacer caso a los padres), con el efecto de las drogas. Para ello es necesario acudir a un especialista y que haga una valoración.

-esto depende del entorno del chico, y no hablo de economía, curiosamente al tratarse de una adicción "casera" no suele ser la puerta de entrada a nada más, si lo que hace es quedar con los amigos en una casa y ponerse de cocaína por ejemplo mientras juegan a algún juego, entonces si, la asociación ya está realizada.
Aunque no es lo común, como te digo no es lo común que chavales que se encierren todo el día en casa se les asocie drogas de la calle.


Menudo tocho te soltado.


----------



## Abubilla73 (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> -La adicción a los videojuegos se trata normalmente de manera ambulatoria, igual para los móviles, al menos a mí profesionalmente no me parece correcto rodear a un joven que su problema es jugar al street fighter de adictos a la heroína por ejemplo, en esas edades son muy moldeables y se dejan influir mucho, mejor alejados de posibles malas compañías.
> Mensajes atrás me habrás leído decir que no estoy de acuerdo con los procesos de selección para acceder al centro, te voy a poner un ejemplo de muchos que vi allí, madre preocupada porque su hija fuma muchos porros con 18 años se pone en contacto con el centro y es admitida en el ingreso de dos meses, no hace falta decir que con 18 años todos somos impresionables y gilipollas, lo que ocurre es que dentro conoce a un chaval de 25 años cocainomano que ya tiene mucha carrera en esto de las drogas, un año más tarde son pareja y ella ya es adicta a la cocaína con un futuro poco alentador al lado de un delincuente. En una convivencia de dos meses estas cosas pasan.
> Con los que si hemos aceptado ingresos es con ludópatas que serian lo más cercano a lo que expones y en mi opinión profesional aunque sean adicciones no deben ser tratados en el mismo ámbito, hoy en día para ser ludópata no es necesario bajar al bar a pedirte una caña para jugar a la tragaperras, puedes hacerlo por internet sin que se entere nadie ni sea necesario acompañarla de otra droga, es una adicción desde luego, pero para mí no pueden ser tratadas en el mismo entorno, muchos compañeros piensan que si deben ser tratadas en el mismo entorno.
> 
> ...



Gracias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Autómata dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por el abuso de las benzodiacepinas, ya que como droga recreativa tengo entendido que tiene un potencial muy bajo. ¿Puedes profundizar en cuanto al patrón que sueles ver?
> 
> ¿Los daños que comentas que produce el cannabis los ves asociados al uso de variedades con mayor potencia? , creo que hachis que se podría fumar hace 20 y pico años no tiene nada que ver con la marihuana que se debe de fumar ahora.




-respecto a las benzodiacepinas, normalmente su uso normal por ponerte un ejemplo es de 
1 loracepan de 1mg en desayuno, comida y cena, es una benzodiacepina de efecto o duración prolongada.
Esto para la ansiedad, si además existe un cuadro fóbico se recetan las benzodiacepinas de corta duración pero como adivinaras mayor efecto, estas son las que se meten debajo de la lengua para prevenir un ataque de ansiedad o realizar una exposición como por ejemplo el aprazolan, estas son sin duda las más adictivas.
Así es como se comienza.


5 años más tarde en consulta tenemos el siguiente patrón de consumo:

12 lorazepanes diarios+6aprazolanes diarios y normalmente se le suma otra benzodiacepina menos potente como el lormetazepan en las noches.

Si este patrón sigue su aumento en dos años ese paciente está muerto, algo muy común es que comienzan por el médico de atención primaria, cuando no es suficiente se costean un psiquiatra privado para obtener más, luego un segundo psiquiatra para obtener más recetas y finalmente se acude a internet y el mercado negro para aumentar cada vez más el consumo y poder mantenerlo.

A esto se llega por varios motivos, el principal como todas las drogas es que cada vez necesitas más cantidad para obtener el mismo efecto, la llamada tolerancia, que funciona por igual en todas las sustancias, al aumentar la dosis el paciente encuentra el uso recreativo lo que conocemos como "colocón", y como en España casi todos tomamos alcohol pues ya tenemos la mezcla perfecta, con el tiempo ambas sustancias se aumentan para conseguir el efecto necesario.

Luego está la gente que usa otras sustancias como por ejemplo la cocaína y necesita la "contraria" como son las benzodiacepinas para paliar los efectos de la cocaína.


Es la droga que más fácil se consume, no tienes que beber, ni fumar, ni esnifar ni pincharte, la puedes llevar encima y comértelo como caramelos con lo cual la gente no la asocia a las drogas con mala imagen, esto las convierte en muy peligrosas créeme.

Los primeros años de consumo no son detectables por otras personas, no hueles a nada, no tienes marcas, es en definitiva una droga casi perfecta.

Es importante incidir en que el "mono" de esta sustancia es el único mortal de forma directa junto al alcohol.

Me consta y se que el estudio del efecto de las benzodiacepinas se realiza de 10 años a esta parte en nuestro país, como ejemplo en mi trabajo antes las usábamos en procesos de deshabituacion, ahora no las usamos porque los estudios demuestran que son altamente adictivas, para nosotros son una droga tal cual y desde hace 7 años recibimos pacientes con el perfil adictivo de las benzodiacepinas como sustancia principal.

En el ámbito sanitario ahora a los médicos ya se les forman para que no las repartan como caramelos y sean conscientes de su peligro, aparte de tener que poner sobre aviso al paciente de ello.

En unos años va a ser tomada como una de las grandes drogas de nuestro tiempo y en España en particular una pandemia de verdad.



Como ves poca tontería.


-respecto a la marihuana, ya he contestado algunos mensajes más atrás, lamento no querer seguir constestando al tema, pero al final es siempre la misma conversación, gente que fuma adicta intentando buscar resquicios para que les digan algo positivo sobre fumar marihuana.
Lamento decirte que su uso no es nunca positivo y solo está indicado médicamente en casos muy graves, podemos darle las vueltas que queramos, que si ahora es mejor, que si está menos mezclada , que si aquello que si esto otro, pero mi respuesta es la misma, es nociva para la salud sea cual sea su forma.

Esto es algo objetivo y demostrable por la ciencia y la medicina, lo demás sería meternos en un debate inerte, me encantaría decirte que fumar tiene propiedades sanas, que te colocas o relajas y no tienes que pagar ningún precio, pero eso no es así, no hay fórmulas mágicas, si quieres colocarte tienes que pagar un precio, yo soy el primero que si existiera una droga que solo me diera lo positivo del colocón y ningún punto negativo la recomendaría, pero esto no existe y me temo que no existirá nunca. 

Nunca el efecto obtenido equivale a lo que pierdes con su uso.

Después de todo esto que te digo, al final vivimos en una sociedad en la que si se quiere se puede estar bien informado, cada uno debe tomar sus propias decisiones y hacer lo que le salga de los cojones, no hay más.

Un saludo.


----------



## OBDC (18 Ago 2021)

A los pacientes les prometías una "dosis" si te la chupaban?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

larios357 dijo:


> Que gilipolleces, la esquizofrenia no tiene nada que ver con drogas, es genética y enfermedades mentales, punto.
> Una cosa es te pongas y acabes vegetal, medio tonto o zumbado pero no , para nada.




Lamento decirte que eres una persona inconsciente, si te llamo inconsciente no es por insultarte, es porque realmente lo eres.
Objetivamente las drogas son causantes de la generación de patologías psiquiátricas, creación, desarrollo y cronificacion de enfermedades mentales.

Tenemos una responsabilidad como ciudadanos o al menos yo lo siento así, y esta es la de advertir a la gente de forma responsable sobre el uso de estas sustancias, decir lo contrario es directamente mentir, no es una opinión rebatible es un echo demostrable y objetivo.

Creo que es irresponsable transmitir lo contrario a la gente que nos lee, esto al fin y al cabo es un hilo que intenta ser serio.


Ya tuvimos políticos en España que animaban a a la gente a salir a la calle y ponerse de heroína hasta el culo porque no pasaba nada y aquello era un negocio y además divertido.


----------



## aspid (18 Ago 2021)

Si te contase el nivel de tolerancia que desarrolle a las BZD...alucinarias. Y efectivamente, incluso con un decalaje controlado y asistido, la fase final la pase hospitalizado (casi un mes).

Poca broma.

Hilo genial. Mis dieses lisensiado.

Tarantaluec.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Galicosis dijo:


> Las mujeres que recibimos que son mayoritariamente consumidoras de alcohol y benzodiacepinas suelen tener como denominador común tres profesiones : *profesoras, psicólogas y funcionarias* sin determinar su puesto.
> 
> O sea, son las charos las que están màs tocadas. Y esas piradas son las que deciden quién nos gobierna. En fin, casi empiezo a considerar la implantación de un califato islámico como el mal menor.




Si, al final cada droga y edad se da específicamente más en unos colectivos que en otros y son diferentes si eres mujer o hombre o tipo de trabajo y cosas así.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

aspid dijo:


> Si te contase el nivel de tolerancia que desarrolle a las BZD...alucinarias. Y efectivamente, incluso con un decalaje controlado y asistido, la fase final la pase hospitalizado (casi un mes).
> 
> Poca broma.
> 
> ...




Gracias, si, como digo las benzodiacepinas son el mal de nuestro tiempo.
Yo he visto a pacientes que la privación de la sustancia físicamente les provocaba espasmos alternos en extremidades y a nivel cognitivo una sensibilidad brutal, el sonido de un teléfono en casa les provocaba dolor y miedo por ejemplo, ataques epilepticos y por supuesto el estrés al que somete al paciente al que se deshabitua.
Por no contar que puede provocar episodios psicóticos.

Me alegro de que lo hayas superado, un saludo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> A los pacientes les prometías una "dosis" si te la chupaban?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto




No, jamás.

Pero me consta que hay gente que por drogas a sido sometida a barbaridades.


----------



## larios357 (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lamento decirte que eres una persona inconsciente, si te llamo inconsciente no es por insultarte, es porque realmente lo eres.
> Objetivamente las drogas son causantes de la generación de patologías psiquiátricas, creación, desarrollo y cronificacion de enfermedades mentales.
> 
> Tenemos una responsabilidad como ciudadanos o al menos yo lo siento así, y esta es la de advertir a la gente de forma responsable sobre el uso de estas sustancias, decir lo contrario es directamente mentir, no es una opinión rebatible es un echo demostrable y objetivo.
> ...



Es discutible, cierto seré inconsciente o ignorante pero para mí el abuso de drogas provoca o puede provocar enfermedades, pienso que no mentales me refiero a esquizofrenia, u otras que son genéticas. estas de acuerdo que los más tirados son los que están en condiciones insalubres y que hacen todas las barbaridades por un chute? Porque los que tienen pasta y se ponen no les pasa?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> ¿A qué se debe la alternancia entre contenido serio y contenido troll en tu participación en el foro?
> 
> ¿Existe el mismo ambiente desinhibido sexualmente entre compañeros de profesión como el que se da en los centros sanitarios?




Hola, creo que mi único hilo serio es este, he creído que era bueno que mis seguidores me conocieran, que vieran que su ídolo es alguien cercano, muchas veces cuando ganamos tantos premios seguidos (golden boy, forero revelación del año o el artist awards) cometemos el error de no tener los pies en el suelo y alejarnos de nuestros fans.


Yo en el tiempo que he trabajado allí he mantenido relaciones sexuales con 3 enfermera sin demasiada dificultad la verdad, me consta que un par de compañeros tampoco han tenido demasiadas dificultades. En otros centros sanitarios no tengo ni idea, pero si hay enfermeras jóvenes hay sexo seguro. Las chavalas salen hasta las narices de la carrera habiendo tenido mínimo cuatro años de estrés continuado, luego dependiendo del trabajo les toca limpiar culos, poner vías, cánulas o catéters urinarios (en este centro solo se ocupan de la medicación), pues imagínate, si no eres un orcazo de sauron ven otra bata blanca y no se necesita mucho más, ellas necesitan aplacar si estrés que es elevado.

Otra cosa son las terapeutas ocupacionales que suelen ser auténticos orcazos y familiares cercanos de sauron a los que hay que mantener alejados.

Como dato curioso en bastantes años en el centro que trabajo hemos tenido que despedir a dos enfermeras por mantener relaciones con usuarios del centro y esto último no es ninguna troleada.


----------



## Abrojo (18 Ago 2021)

Has visto a algún heroinómano calvo?


----------



## circus maximus (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No, en absoluto, he ayudado a muchas personas, otras no tenían solución.



Entiendo que les ayudabas picando la farlopa y poniéndoles las rayas o liando los canutos,no?
Noo???

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

larios357 dijo:


> Es discutible, cierto seré inconsciente o ignorante pero para mí el abuso de drogas provoca o puede provocar enfermedades, pienso que no mentales me refiero a esquizofrenia, u otras que son genéticas. estas de acuerdo que los más tirados son los que están en condiciones insalubres y que hacen todas las barbaridades por un chute? Porque los que tienen pasta y se ponen no les pasa?



No, no es discutible, las drogas causan enfermedades psiquiátricas, está comprobado, el algo objetivo.

Si, las drogas pueden causar esquizofrenia entre otras muchas enfermedades mentales, hay más de 100 años de historia de estudios que lo demuestran.


Los que tiene "pasta" también tiene contraen enfermedades psiquiátricas por el uso de drogas, tiene exactamente las mismas posibilidades que alguien de clase media con la misma sustancia a mismas cantidades. Lo que no tienes es la misma facilidad de accesos a tratamientos.

Las enfermedades psiquiatricas no solo se desarrollan por factores genéticos si no también psicoambientales, un adicto a la cocaína puede desarrollar una esquizofrenia sin problema, que sin el abuso de cocaína jamás hubiera desarrollado.
A los que viven en la calle les tienes que sumar otros problemas psiquiátricos o psicológicos derivados del simple echo de vivir en la calle.


Como gran secreto de la vida, normalmente los de mi tercer párrafo son los que acaban en la calle arruinados y adictos a la heroína porque no se pueden permitir ya cocaína.


Respecto a la gente que se queda en la calle y luego desarrolla una adicción como por ejemplo al alcohol, prueba a dormir un par de días en la calle y ya verás como le das a la cerveza o al vino, vivir en la calle y estar sano es imposible.

Luego hay mucha gente que se queda en la calle por enfermedades mentales sin diagnosticar o mal diagnosticadas, sin medicar y sin salubridad, en fin una desgracia.


Y luego tenemos a la gente que lo ha echo todo bien en la vida y a llevado una vida responsable pero un cúmulo de mala suerte le ha condenado a la calle, esta última es la modalidad más cruel bajo mi visión.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Has visto a algún heroinómano calvo?




Si.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> Entiendo que les ayudabas picando la farlopa y poniéndoles las rayas o liando los canutos,no?
> Noo???
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk




No, esa modalidad de tratamiento solo la dejo para mis amigos de verdad, al resto tratamiento estándar.


----------



## larios357 (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los que tiene "pasta" también tiene contraen enfermedades psiquiátricas por el uso de drogas, tiene exactamente las mismas posibilidades que alguien de clase media con la misma sustancia a mismas cantidades. Lo que no tienes es la misma facilidad de accesos a tratamientos.
> 
> Las enfermedades psiquiatricas no solo se desarrollan por factores genéticos si no también psicoambientales, un adicto a la cocaína puede desarrollar una esquizofrenia sin problema, que sin el abuso de cocaína jamás hubiera desarrollado.
> A los que viven en la calle les tienes que sumar otros problemas psiquiátricos o psicológicos derivados del simple echo de vivir en la calle.
> ...



Tu trabajas en ello y lo puedes constatar. Yo la verdad no asociaba enfermedades mentales con drogas , también digo como dices que las condiciones de vida también afectan y mucho. Pensaba que eran más la insalubridad y las infecciones, que otra cosa. 
Y si ya se que provocan estados alterados pero que no creia permanentes,


----------



## Gorrión (18 Ago 2021)

¿Qué me dices de los obsesionados por ganar dinero todos los meses para sobrevivir o comprar mierdas que no necesitan? ¿Se les puede considerar drogadictos? ¿Y los que ven la TV? Esos si que están jodidos, se meten vacunas experimentales que los enferman y matan.

No me gustan los antidroga porque se bien que dirigen a los drogadictos por caminos igualmente perjudiciales para ellos. Los intentan insertar en un sistema que los mata y explota.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Qué me dices de los obsesionados por ganar dinero todos los meses para sobrevivir o comprar mierdas que no necesitan? ¿Se les puede considerar drogadictos? ¿Y los que ven la TV? Esos si que están jodidos, se meten vacunas experimentales que los enferman y matan.
> 
> No me gustan los antidroga porque se bien que dirigen a los drogadictos por caminos igualmente perjudiciales para ellos. Los intentan insertar en un sistema que los mata y explota.




Yo no soy un antidroga, solo te informo de que la droga es objetivamente perjudicial en cualquiera de sus variantes, si no fuera perjudicial el primero que se estaba drogando a todas horas soy yo.

Se suele recomendar un uso controlado del dinero durante un tiempo.

A ti no te gustan los antidroga y a mi no me gustan los gilipollas y a Superman no le gusta la kriptonita, cada loco con su tema

Entiendo que no te gusten los especialistas en desintoxicación de drogas, claramente es mejor bajar a la plaza de tu barrio con Wilson y olembe para compartir jeringuilla y ponerte de heroína por 6 euros, una vez pasado el efecto si necesitas más siempre puedes subir a casa de tu madre para que aparte de la desgracia de verte destrozado físicamente por las drogas sea víctima de una paliza a manos de su hijo por 6 míseros euros para otro viaje, aunque en esta ocasión tu madre ya desesperada tendrá que denunciarte y de paso recibir ayuda psicológica de por vida y tú irás a la cárcel, allí pasaras un mono horrible que te obligaría a prostituirse con los mamadous por un viaje, para entonces ya sabrás que as contraído el sida y habrás empezado a escuchar voces que provienen de dentro de tu cabeza, con suerte esas voces solo te dirán que tú compañero de celda mamadou es un unicornio rosa, pero si tienes mala suerte las voces te ordenarán matarlo, tres días más tarde te encontrarán muerto en tu celda y el mamadou fuera de prisión por librarse de una agresion racista y nacionalizado, habrás destrozado para siempre la vida de tu familia...
Si, desde luego los profesionales que se dedican a desintoxicar a la gente de la droga son unos egoístas hijos de puta aparte de terroristas, donde va a parar, mejor tu sistema.


----------



## perrosno (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, sin saber las pastillas que toma es imposible, respecto a las veces que ella lo intente, pues en ocasiones son necesarios mas de un intento, de echo es lo más normal.
> 
> Normalmente si es mujer se suele tratar de alcohol más benzodiacepinas, depende de muchos factores pero si es por este "pack" se puede resolver de forma favorable si no hay un problema mental asociado.
> 
> ...



Es privado seguro, creo que en Cataluña. No nos dijo exactamente donde iba.
Toma Hidrosil que si no me equivoco es vitamina B y Sertralina, entre algunas otras cosas mas que no se.


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola camaradas, muchos pedíais una entrevista personal o que revelase mi parte más humana después de haber recibido el premio a forero revelación del año, gracias a mis hilos "19 pajas en un día", "ponte en forma con mi dieta de pajas", o "mi perro se muere por una sobredosis de cocaína" entre otros, tampoco quiero extenderme porque soy una persona que se caracteriza por su humildad.
> 
> Esta es el primer hilo de una serie biográfica sobre obiwanchernobil, para que veáis que soy un ídolo cercano.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, es un hilo muy interesante para todos.
Una pregunta:
Te pido tu opinión personal:
¿Crees que_ de facto_ es España un narcoestado?


----------



## Gorrión (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo no soy un antidroga, solo te informo de que la droga es objetivamente perjudicial en cualquiera de sus variantes, si no fuera perjudicial el primero que se estaba drogando a todas horas soy yo.
> 
> Se suele recomendar un uso controlado del dinero durante un tiempo.
> 
> ...



Ya veo que no te ha sentado muy bien la verdad. Os creéis buena gente y lo único que hacéis es coger a los pobres drogadictos y presentarles su camello de toda la vida, el estado. Por ello tu cobras (yonki del dinero) y el estado recupera su esclavo.

Vamos que trabajas para el mayor narcotraficante del país y vas dando lecciones de buen hacer.

Eres Dios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Enhorabuena, es un hilo muy interesante para todos.
> Una pregunta:
> Te pido tu opinión personal:
> ¿Crees que_ de facto_ es España un narcoestado?




Gracias.
Respuesta rápida, la droga es un negocio en todos los países del mundo, en unos más y en otros menos, pero siempre permitido por los gobiernos, es un negocio para todas las partes.

La droga entra en los países porque los gobiernos lo permiten, ni más ni menos.



Tampoco soy un experto en política pero esa es mi opinión.


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Respuesta rápida, la droga es un negocio en todos los países del mundo, en unos más y en otros menos, pero siempre permitido por los gobiernos, es un negocio para todas las partes.
> 
> La droga entra en los países porque los gobiernos lo permiten, ni más ni menos.



OK
Pues veo que coincidimos, siendo yo una ciudadana normal con bastante poca idea, por no decir ninguna, de todo lo que tu comentas.

Generalmente se nos vende la idea de que todo lo que sea droga viene del lado marginal de la vida y tal... pero luego ves que en los ámbitos convencionales de la sociedad hacen una continua promoción y difusión de las mismas. En cualquier noticiario o serie de cualquier medio de difusión convencional -y supuestamente respetable- ves a diario una exposición continua del tema.
Si ello no beneficiara al poder establecido, ya te digo que no habría nada de eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Ya veo que no te ha sentado muy bien la verdad. Os creéis buena gente y lo único que hacéis es coger a los pobres drogadictos y presentarles su camello de toda la vida, el estado. Por ello tu cobras (yonki del dinero) y el estado recupera su esclavo.
> 
> Vamos que trabajas para el mayor narcotraficante del país y vas dando lecciones de buen hacer.
> 
> Eres Dios.




Yo solo te he respondido, valora mi respuesta en la que describo como alguien adicto a una sustancia pierde todo, y creeme que es algo que siempre ocurre si no se pone remedio y luego valora tu respuesta en la que culpas a los demás de tus males.

Analizar tu mensaje y responderte pormenorizadamente me parece excesivo.

Solo te puedo animar a que independientemente De tus creencias y de quien tenga la culpa de tus males lleves una vida lo más sana posible.

Yo que se, en vez de bajarte a la plaza con Wilson y olembe a compartir jeringa prueba a ir al cine o un teatro, o incluso follar , yo que sé algo así, lo mismo te gusta más, quien sabe.

Ánimo, para lo que necesites estoy aquí y no me molestas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> OK
> Pues veo que coincidimos, siendo yo una ciudadana normal con bastante poca idea, por no decir ninguna, de todo lo que tu comentas.
> 
> Generalmente se nos vende la idea de que todo lo que sea droga viene del lado marginal de la vida y tal... pero luego ves que en los ámbitos convencionales de la sociedad hacen una continua promoción y difusión de las mismas. En cualquier noticiario o serie de cualquier medio de difusión convencional -y supuestamente respetable- ves a diario una exposición continua del tema.
> Si ello no beneficiara al poder establecido, ya te digo que no habría nada de eso.




Si, me parece que tiene mucho sentido lo que dices.

Un fallo muy habitual es pensar que la droga ataca sola a los marginales y esto no es así, cambian las sustancias y la visibilidad, pero en realidad se da más en gente con economías saneadas, pues estos son los que más tiempo pueden mantener el coste y por tanto el negocio para los que fabrican y venden.



Si yo traficar con droga prefiero que mi cliente tenga dinero para poderle vender algo más caro y además se que me va a durar más tiempo como cliente porque se lo puede permitir, pero el marginal del año no va a pasar.


----------



## IMPULSES (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, creo que mi único hilo serio es este, he creído que era bueno que mis seguidores me conocieran, que vieran que su ídolo es alguien cercano, muchas veces cuando ganamos tantos premios seguidos (golden boy, forero revelación del año o el artist awards) cometemos el error de no tener los pies en el suelo y alejarnos de nuestros fans.
> 
> 
> Yo en el tiempo que he trabajado allí he mantenido relaciones sexuales con 3 enfermera sin demasiada dificultad la verdad, me consta que un par de compañeros tampoco han tenido demasiadas dificultades. En otros centros sanitarios no tengo ni idea, pero si hay enfermeras jóvenes hay sexo seguro. Las chavalas salen hasta las narices de la carrera habiendo tenido mínimo cuatro años de estrés continuado, luego dependiendo del trabajo les toca limpiar culos, poner vías, cánulas o catéters urinarios (en este centro solo se ocupan de la medicación), pues imagínate, si no eres un orcazo de sauron ven otra bata blanca y no se necesita mucho más, ellas necesitan aplacar si estrés que es elevado.
> ...



Doy fe q en mi época golfa, muchas eras enfermeras poli-folladas, más guerras....buffff q tiempos de sexo duro y vicioso,sin control.


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Ago 2021)

Cuales son los casos mas heavys que has visto?

Yo la nueva adiccion que veo es a los locales de apuestas. Es vergonzoso la gente joven que va a salir enganchada de ahi. De echo tengo un conocido que esta enganchado al alcohol y al juego.

Parece que empieza a poner de su parte para salir del hoyo. Que consejos me das con gente asi? Podra salir de la mierda el solo? Aparte tb tiene depresion que esta siendo tratada.

Otra cosa. Porque miguel bose se a quedado asi?


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Ago 2021)

Queridisimo Obiwanchernobil, una vez conocí a un zaragozano, apodado "El Escopeto", que un buen día decidió acudir a un centro de desintoxicación a tratarse lo suyo. 
El afirmaba que al llegar y preguntarle sobre que quería tratarse, el preguntó que tratamientos tenían. 
"Drogas, alcohol, putas, tragaperras..." 
Y dice "El Escopeto" hagamé un pack con todo y acabamos antes. 

Mi pregunta es, ¿Cuántos "Escopetos" hay por España?

Atentamente.


----------



## Gorrión (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo solo te he respondido, valora mi respuesta en la que describo como alguien adicto a una sustancia pierde todo, y creeme que es algo que siempre ocurre si no se pone remedio y luego valora tu respuesta en la que culpas a los demás de tus males.
> 
> Analizar tu mensaje y responderte pormenorizadamente me parece excesivo.
> 
> ...



La gente adicta al dinero pierde la vida. La gente como usted por poner un ejemplo, que acepta la esclavitud sin pestañear ni pensar si es buena o mala simplemente por está socialmente aceptado. A mi un servil que le come la cabeza a drogadictos para que tomen las drogas de sus amos no me llama gilipollas sin ponerlo en su sitio.

Toda la vida en la escuela y el trabajo solo para ganar dinero, encasillándote de por vida en actividades inhumanas prefabricadas para hacer ricos a 4 viejos. TUS CAMELLOS

Vas a venir aquí siendo un esclavo a llamarme gilipollas y a dar lecciones de vida?

Eres un puto monstruo y a mi no me la das.


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, me parece que tiene mucho sentido lo que dices.
> 
> Un fallo muy habitual es pensar que la droga ataca sola a los marginales y esto no es así, cambian las sustancias y la visibilidad, pero en realidad se da más en gente con economías saneadas, pues estos son los que más tiempo pueden mantener el coste y por tanto el negocio para los que fabrican y venden.
> 
> ...




Exacto.
Yo siempre pensé que el que se mueve no sale en la foto, en todos los ámbitos.

Por tanto, algo que tiene tal presencia social y que aparece continuamente en los medios -que precisamente antisistema no son- es claro que está plenamente asumido por las élites. Se genera un movimiento económico brutal a todos los niveles -que los listos, y no los pardillos, saben blanquear e integrar en el sistema-, tienes a la gente entretenida y atontada si no hay ninguna guerra a la vista, acortas la vida de grandes capas de la población evitando la carga que supondría tanta gente a partir de cierta edad, y no deja de ser un resorte de poder tremendo sobre la población a la que gobiernas.
Evidentemente, para cubrir las apariencias, a nivel público se hacen todos los compungidos, la policía coge de vez en cuando a alguno, etc. Pero suena bastante a paripé.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola camaradas, muchos pedíais una entrevista personal o que revelase mi parte más humana después de haber recibido el premio a forero revelación del año, gracias a mis hilos "19 pajas en un día", "ponte en forma con mi dieta de pajas", o "mi perro se muere por una sobredosis de cocaína" entre otros, tampoco quiero extenderme porque soy una persona que se caracteriza por su humildad.
> 
> Esta es el primer hilo de una serie biográfica sobre obiwanchernobil, para que veáis que soy un ídolo cercano.
> 
> ...



Cuando requisabas sustancias te las quedabas?


----------



## Edge2 (18 Ago 2021)

Te aprovechaste de alguna yonnki mientras estaba con el chungo?


----------



## Edge2 (18 Ago 2021)

Te has pasado toda la eurocopa poniendote fino a coca, A que concluSion llegaste sobre las drogas ?


----------



## Kenthomi (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola camaradas, muchos pedíais una entrevista personal o que revelase mi parte más humana después de haber recibido el premio a forero revelación del año, gracias a mis hilos "19 pajas en un día", "ponte en forma con mi dieta de pajas", o "mi perro se muere por una sobredosis de cocaína" entre otros, tampoco quiero extenderme porque soy una persona que se caracteriza por su humildad.
> 
> Esta es el primer hilo de una serie biográfica sobre obiwanchernobil, para que veáis que soy un ídolo cercano.
> 
> ...



Eres Troy *McClure???*


----------



## JmDt (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las mujeres que recibimos que son mayoritariamente consumidoras de alcohol y benzodiacepinas suelen tener como denominador común tres profesiones : profesoras, psicólogas y funcionarias sin determinar su puesto.



Interesante que lleguen al alcoholismo y demás personas que en principio tienen cierta estabilidad profesional que debería llevarles a una vida más bien cómoda.

Muy curioso, yo creía que caerían más personas con un perfil más desestrucrurado.


----------



## Kenthomi (18 Ago 2021)

Porque la gente defiende el consumo de porros?


----------



## Gorrión (18 Ago 2021)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Porque la gente defiende el consumo de porros?



Por lo mismo que se defiende el consumo de alcohol o el consumo de azúcar.

Porque son adictivos.


----------



## JmDt (18 Ago 2021)

Que piensas de ENERGY CONTROL

Información, asesoramiento y análisis de sustancias para la gestión de placeres y riesgo.









Inicio - Energy Control


Información, asesoramiento y análisis de sustancias para la gestión de placeres y riesgos ¿Quiénes somos?Conócenos InfodrogasToda la información necesaria




energycontrol.org





¿Es una ayuda para que los jóvenes no caigan en la adicción o es un Banderín de enganche a la droga.?


----------



## pisomaniac (18 Ago 2021)

Esto me recuerda a cuando robaba las bolsas de azúcar de los panetones y me iba a las discotecas para ofrecer a las chortinas la supuesta droga a cambio de sexo. Sacaba la bolsa, la agitaba y se les caían las bragas. No he follado más en toda mi vida. Incluso de esta manera me percutí a dos famosas del panorama nacional y a una actriz de Hollywood.

Me retiré de aquello cuando algunas habituales se coscaron de que mi mierda "no hacía nada" y me pedían cosas como platita o burro.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (18 Ago 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> La mayoría de los ex-yonkis están metidos en iglesias evangelistas y mierdas similares,
> (al menos en el sur),
> 
> es algo habitual el meter esos rollos en las clínicas de desintoxicación?
> ...



Tú mismo te has contestado.
Para salir de una cosa muy fuerte que supedita tu voluntad y decide por ti tienes que meterte en otra cosa muy fuerte que supedite tu voluntad y decide por ti. Cambian la heroína por Cristo.


----------



## elena francis (18 Ago 2021)

A me me interesa de forma especial la adicción al sexo. Motivos, consecuencias, tratamiento, perfiles socio económicos y sexo de los adictos en porcentaje.

Gracias.


----------



## Mentalharm (18 Ago 2021)

Que opinas del sulfato de anfetamina (speed) y del mdma (rulas y éxtasis) tiene algún posible uso no dañino? Cuando se descubrieron lo hicieron en pos de un uso terapéutico, no lúdico, por eso con lo que tú has visto te pregunto


----------



## Scire (18 Ago 2021)

-¿Cómo ha afectado el covid a las adicciones?
-¿Has probado personalmente las drogas?
-¿Qué opinas de las alegres opiniones de drogadictos como Antonio Escohotado?
-Si alguien es adicto y sabes que lo será siempre, ¿qué droga le recomendarías como último recurso? (Imagino que ninguna, pero en fin...)
-¿Has tratado con famosos en el centro?
-¿Qué sentido tiene que haya centros de desintoxicación mientras en los medios la droga se publicita?
-¿Te parece mal que los centros de raíz religiosa intentan captar personas para la religión? No lo veo tan malo cuando parece mucho peor recaer en la sociedad mundana, que te empuja de nuevo a las drogas.
-¿Has observado algún colectivo "inmune" a las drogas? Por ejemplo, gente muy religiosa, deportistas...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo que propones es un debate en el que no voy a entrar ni la finalidad del hilo es esa, soy profesional y respondo con los datos que tengo por aprendizaje y por experiencia muy prolongada con pacientes.
> Llamar droga blanda a marihuana comercializada en occidente es el mayor fracaso que le hemos podido brindar a la juventud.
> 
> En los 70 con los ácidos y los denominados tripis no pasaba nada y se llevó a toda una generación.
> ...



De los fumetas de mi barrio de cuando ermos jovenzuelos, a parte de que cuando hablabas con ellos parecía que estaban idos, uno ya está MUERTO y el otro se volvió esquizo. Ahora lo tienen empastillado 24x7 y parece un VEGETAL ni siente ni padece.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Luego está la gente que usa otras sustancias como por ejemplo la cocaína y necesita la "contraria" como son las benzodiacepinas para paliar los efectos de la cocaína.



Coño, eso lo he hecho yo después de alguna fiesta intensa. Mitad de Xanax (Alprazolam) y así puedes dormir y no comer mucho techo. Tengo un colega que hace esto con cierta asiduidad; se las pasa una ex-novia a la que se lo recetan por ansiedad. Conozco a muchos drogadictos funcionales, gente normal y hasta ‘exitosa’ que se ponen finos en cuanto pueden y que nunca sospecharías. Si yo te contara....


----------



## FRANK LUCAS (18 Ago 2021)

Las benzodiacepinas son super peligrosas. Buenas de cojones, para el que sufre de ansiedad es como ver abrirse las puertas del cielo. No me extraña que la gente se adicione a ellas. Pero, claro, como bien dice el opener eso tiene un precio y el de las benzos puede ser extremadamente alto. Yo las estuve tomando un tiempo, dosis de 0,5 g de Lorazepam diarios (media pastilla, por lo visto la dosis mínima terapéuticamente hablando) y no todos los días, uno sí, uno no, dos no, uno sí, etc. Pues no tardé más de seis meses en desarrollar tolerancia (al principio me hacían mucho efecto, luego uno bastante medianillo). Me abstuve de incrementar a 1g pues era y soy consciente de que por ahí se empieza. Hoy en día tomo de vez en cuando, cada 7-10 días, un medio comprimido (0,5 mg) y algo me hace, no mucho. El resto del tiempo tilas y valerianas mandan. No es lo mismo pero, de nuevo, algo hacen. Intento hacer ejercicio, la natación va especialmente bien para manejar la ansiedad.

Mi consejo: las benzos a distancia. Sobre todo los que seáis de personalidad adictiva (no es mi caso, por eso me resulta fácil no incrementar el consumo). Son demasiado buenas para juguetear con ellas.


----------



## FRANK LUCAS (18 Ago 2021)

Y no sería mejor, para intentar calmarte, que te vayas a nadar o a correr? Tírate una hora nadando como si te persiguiera un tiburón y verás como un porcentaje muy elevado de la agitación se te va.

Yo tengo ahora a mi lado una taza de tila. Me tomaría una benzo (vas a comparar el efecto) si fueran inocuas pero como no lo son ajo y agua.

El desarrollo de un tranquilizante sin efectos secundarios adversos ni tolerancia sería un absoluto hito en una sociedad como la nuestra, enferma de ansiedad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Te aprovechaste de alguna yonnki mientras estaba con el chungo?



Jamás, para que quiero yonkis teniendo enfermeras jóvenes y sanas, no jodas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Te has pasado toda la eurocopa poniendote fino a coca, A que concluSion llegaste sobre las drogas ?




Que son incompatibles con la salud a medio/largo plazo, pero esto ya lo sabía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Cuando requisabas sustancias te las quedabas?




No, hay gente que en los permisos terapéuticos o al entrar al centro intentan colar sustancias, como pasan controles de orina se detecta rápido, antes de entrar pasan controles bastantes estrictos, se repasa equipaje, enseres personales, se retiran sustancias líquidas como colonias, los compuestos químicos como por ejemplo la gomina solo se les permite un uso al día, esto también sucede con la espuma de afeitar, se les desnuda y se les hace saltar de cuclillas por si llevasen drogas escondidas de forma interna y si es necesario se practica un tacto rectal.

Aún así y con todo hemos detectado papelinas 
benzodiacepinas y hachís dentro del centro.

Lo que encontramos lo retiramos y por un tema de confidencialidad no puedo decirte donde va.


----------



## perrosno (18 Ago 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> Es privado seguro, creo que en Cataluña. No nos dijo exactamente donde iba.
> Toma Hidrosil que si no me equivoco es vitamina B y Sertralina, entre algunas otras cosas mas que no se.



¿Por alcohol y estados depresivos, cuanta gente suele mejorar? Aunque creo, que los que pasan por algo así nunca se recuperan al 100%

¿Qué opinas? Sobre todo lo digo por las mujeres

Otro detalle que has dicho es que pierden totalmente el deseo sexual y yo puedo dar fe que no ha sido así.
Sólo se que se tomaba esas pastillas que dije antes, pero tomaba mas imagino que relacionadas con lo anterior. Y alcohol tomaba a espuertas.

¿Qué consejos das para interaccionar con alguien así? A veces da un poco de cosilla aunque sea en principio buena gente, por si te la acaban liando.


----------



## FRANK LUCAS (18 Ago 2021)

Joder, pues qué mal. Igual tienes depresión, tío, y eso es tratable. Ahí sí que te digo que la medicación funciona y puede salvarte la vida. No en vano los antidepresivos, bien llevados, salvan tantas vidas como los antibióticos. No los confundas con los tranquilizantes porque no tienen nada que ver. 

Probablemente seas un tipo culto. Ese Jano Bifronte de tu ávatar me lo señala. Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Pizti (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, interesantes preguntas.
> 
> 
> Te voy a responder ciñendome a lo que veo aqui que no siempre coinciden con las estadísticas.
> ...



muy interesante hilo, y de acuerdo en lo que has dicho antes sobre enfermedades mentales y fumar porros. Los porretas lo venden como "super sano", y nada más lejos. Luego está ver si a uno le da por desarrollarlas o no, claro.

—pregunta sobre lo que subrayo en negrita:
el tema de la recaida, dónde está la línea entre alguien que realmente quiere dejarlo, pero por gente de su entorno (incluida familia) se le hace muy cuesta arriba (imagina viviendo con los padres y teniendo carencias serias emocionalmente, aunque en lo económico les vaya bien)?

—relacionado con esto anterior: pregunto porque muchas veces se oye a gente decir que esto es "querer dejarlo y ya" (me recuerda a los vídeos sobre depresión diciendo que eso, si estas en un entorno hostil, se te pasa echando hostias, epoca posguerra por ejemplo, y en parte estoy de acuerdo, por eso me intriga en el tema desintoxicación | perdona el mini-offtopic, no sé ponerlo más resumido).

buen hilo, un saludo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Cuales son los casos mas heavys que has visto?
> 
> Yo la nueva adiccion que veo es a los locales de apuestas. Es vergonzoso la gente joven que va a salir enganchada de ahi. De echo tengo un conocido que esta enganchado al alcohol y al juego.
> 
> ...







Hola, heavis muchos muchos , en terapia un tío que acababa de pasar dos meses en deshabituacion y estaba en la segunda fase que son 4 meses en centro de día, nada más bajar, el primer día, el tío con una orden de alejamiento de mujer e hijo, en las terapias grupales Decirle profesionales y compañeros suyos que no podía ir a ver a su hijo y el erre que erre, que ya estaba curado y que no teníamos ni idea, no pueden conducir durante esos 4 meses, el tío cogio el coche y se Mato junto a su hijo en un accidente ese mismo día.


Un chaval de 25 años, con pasta para aburrir, su madre con cáncer muy jodida y el cabron manipulandola y pegándola para que hiciese lo que el quería.


Uno que había ido ya 3 veces, la primera vez por porros, se quitó de los porros y se hizo adicto a la cocaína, la segunda vez se quitó de la cocaína y se hizo adicto a la heroína, en el último ingreso nos los trajo la policía por qué su propia madre lo había denunciado para poder ingresarle, en este último ingreso nos aseguraba que hablaba con Dios de forma directa.

Luego edito y te contesto lo demás que voy pillado.


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola camaradas, muchos pedíais una entrevista personal o que revelase mi parte más humana después de haber recibido el premio a forero revelación del año,



¿¿Perdona??


----------



## Pizti (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La mayoría de las clínicas de desintoxicación pertenecen a movimientos religiosos, ya sean privadas o concertadas mediante concurso público.
> 
> La gente en ese proceso es muy moldeable si la dicen que crea en dios lo va hacer para agarrarse *ha *algo y salir adelante, es un momento de mucha presión y angustia para el afectado con una dosis enorme de desesperacion.
> 
> ...



Sobre el tema religioso de los centros de desintoxicación: los pocos que he conocido (2) exalcohólicos, ambos en Alcohólicos Anónimos, aunque no van a la iglesia, te empiezan a hablar de un ente superior. Me lei panfletos de esta asociación y alguna más, y joder, si no fuese porque te "curan", diría que es una secta.

¿Alguna historia turbia sobre esto?

¿Se aprovechan de la gente (vulnerable en este caso como son los toxicómanos)?


P.D. (porque quiero que sigas manteniendo el título de forero del año y me duelen los ojos):
*ha* hecho frío; *ha* llovido; *ha* ido al trabajo... | aferrarse* a* algo; salir *a *tomar algo; darle *a* la droga...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿¿Perdona??




Así ha sido, intentaré honrar esta serie de premios y galardones otorgados a mi persona por los burbujas para ofrecer hilos merecedores de estos premios.

Cuando gane el premio a forero revelación del año no me lo esperaba.

Cuando después los burbujas me otorgaron el premio golden boy tampoco me lo esperaba.

Pero cuando gane el artist awards de burbuja me emocioné mucho.

Se que llevabas muchos años ganando estos galardones y que el próximo año la lucha será aún más encarnizada, pero seguiré siendo un duro hueso de roer.


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Así ha sido, intentaré honrar esta serie de premios y galardones otorgados a mi persona por los burbujas para ofrecer hilos merecedores de estos premios.
> 
> Cuando gane el premio a forero revelación del año no me lo esperaba.
> 
> ...



¿¿El premio golden boy también me lo quieres arrebatar?? ¿¿Disculpa??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿¿El premio golden boy también me lo quieres arrebatar?? ¿¿Disculpa??




Intentaré ser digno del golden boy!!!


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, heavis muchos muchos , en terapia un tío que acababa de pasar dos meses en deshabituacion y estaba en la segunda fase que son 4 meses en centro de día, nada más bajar, el primer día, el tío con una orden de alejamiento de mujer e hijo, en las terapias grupales Decirle profesionales y compañeros suyos que no podía ir a ver a su hijo y el erre que erre, que ya estaba curado y que no teníamos ni idea, no pueden conducir durante esos 4 meses, el tío cogio el coche y se Mato junto a su hijo en un accidente ese mismo día.
> 
> 
> Un chaval de 25 años, con pasta para aburrir, su madre con cáncer muy jodida y el cabron manipulandola y pegándola para que hiciese lo que el quería.
> ...



Das lo que prometes. Que brutal dios


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (19 Ago 2021)

¿Peña chunga de la cafeína has visto?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Ago 2021)

Interesante hilo, me han gustado la mayoría de respuestas del opener (salvo la critica al cristianismo, obviamente)

Me parece interesante y de obligatoria lectura.

Para los que somos unos pringaos por eso, las benzodiacepinas que son? ¿Los antidepresivos estos de charos?

Por cierto, lo de la droga no es por "negocio", es una estrategia de desmoralizacion. Por ejemplo la heroína entraba aquí en los 80 debido a que Afganistan estaba controlada por los rojos, y aprovecharon para meterla por aquí con la idea de destruir la juventud

Tierno Galvan, alcalde de Madrid, por ejemplo..


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (19 Ago 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> Sobre el tema religioso de los centros de desintoxicación: los pocos que he conocido (2) exalcohólicos, ambos en Alcohólicos Anónimos, aunque no van a la iglesia, te empiezan a hablar de un ente superior. Me lei panfletos de esta asociación y alguna más, y joder, si no fuese porque te "curan", diría que es una secta.
> 
> ¿Alguna historia turbia sobre esto?
> 
> ...





Claro que son sectas, y hacen un trabajo impagable para los yonkarras, les salvan literalmente la vida al cambiar la adicción por drogas perjudiciales a fantasías religiosas con las que dan un sentido a su patética vida.


----------



## Pizti (19 Ago 2021)

larios357 dijo:


> Tu trabajas en ello y lo puedes constatar. Yo la verdad no asociaba enfermedades mentales con drogas , también digo como dices que las condiciones de vida también afectan y mucho. Pensaba que eran más la insalubridad y las infecciones, que otra cosa.
> Y si ya se que provocan estados alterados pero que no creia permanentes,



Pues para no tener ni puta idea de nada le hablabas como si estuvieses desenmascarando a un mentiroso por lo menos

Valiente idiota


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Interesante hilo, me han gustado la mayoría de respuestas del opener (salvo la critica al cristianismo, obviamente)
> 
> Me parece interesante y de obligatoria lectura.
> 
> ...







Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Interesante hilo, me han gustado la mayoría de respuestas del opener (salvo la critica al cristianismo, obviamente)
> 
> Me parece interesante y de obligatoria lectura.
> 
> ...





Hola, sin entrar en tecnicismos, las benzodiacepinas no son antidepresivos, son relajantes, se usan para ataques de ansiedad, fobias sociales, dolores musculares, y como anticonvulsivantes entre otras cosas.

Son muy adictivas, especialmente las de corta duración que solo deben ser usadas en casos puntuales.

Imagina que eres el tipo callado y tímido de tu bloque de vecinos, que además tienes una fobia que consiste en ataques de pánicos muy duros cuando estás fuera de casa, pues de repente te tomas un aprazolam y acabas montando una fiesta con los vecinos y te declaran relaciones públicas del bloque.

Pues al día siguiente te tomas dos, porque ves que la pastilla hace magia, el problema es que creas tolerancia y para igualar el efecto debes subir la dosis y así es como se acaba creando potencialmente un drogadicto, acabas necesitando tomar la pastilla para cada cosas que haces a lo largo del día, como haces todo drogado pierdes habilidades sociales y así una serie de cosas, básicamente actúa sobre una sustancia en los neurotransmisores metiéndola un viaje.

El resto de apuntes sobre las benzos ya los he tratado en otras respuestas.


Un saludo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> ¿Peña chunga de la cafeína has visto?




Curiosamente la gente que se desintoxica acaba aumentando mucho el consumo de cafeína, es lo que llamamos efecto sustitutorio de unas sustancias por otras, es normal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> Es privado seguro, creo que en Cataluña. No nos dijo exactamente donde iba.
> Toma Hidrosil que si no me equivoco es vitamina B y Sertralina, entre algunas otras cosas mas que no se.




Hola, si, es privado, más que nada por la pista del móvil que me dijistes, sobre Catalunya ni idea porque nunca he desarrollado mi actividad profesional allí.

Hidroxil a grandes rasgos es un compuesto vitamínico, los alcohólicos suelen tener problemas de producción de determinadas vitaminas independientemente de si tienen hepatopatias o no.

Respecto a la sertralina es un antidepresivo usado de forma frecuente en el alcoholismo.

A mí al menos todo me cuadra con un tratamiento, otra cosa es que esté siendo en un ingreso o de forma ambulatoria

Espero que le marché bien a tu amiga, el alcoholismo es durísimo de superar, no por la sustancia en si, que también, si no por el esfuerzo que se les pide, nada de entrar en bares, terrazas o similares, no estar presente cuando otros beben, cenas de empresas, navidades, en fin, en un país de cultura tan expuesta al alcohol como el nuestro es doblemente una tarea difícil.
Luego físicamente el alcohol está a la cabeza de forma clara de ser el tóxico que más destruye físicamente, superado por el tabaco y a la par que la heroína, aunque esta última tiene un margen de recuperación física muy notable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Cuales son los casos mas heavys que has visto?
> 
> Yo la nueva adiccion que veo es a los locales de apuestas. Es vergonzoso la gente joven que va a salir enganchada de ahi. De echo tengo un conocido que esta enganchado al alcohol y al juego.
> 
> ...




Hola me quedaba por responderte las demás cuestiones después de lo de los casos heavis.

Si, así es desde hace 10 años hay un aumento en ludópatias en gente joven, además ya no necesitan acudir a un salón de juego, pueden apostar por internet, los que si acuden a locales como bien indicas lo acompañan de alcohol.

Una depresión puede derivarse de muchos motivos, sin tratarle solo puedo decir que hay gente que cuando es consiente de que tiene una adicción y le está destrozando pero no es capaz de salir de ella se hunde y da como resultado una depresión de caballo.

Solo le puedo recomendar que le ayudéis hablando sobre ello siempre y cuando el se sienta cómodo, si no jamás le obligeis, que sepa que tiene gente que le quiere ayudar, tratamiento psiquiátrico y psicológico desde luego, pero él tendrá que poner de su parte.


Sobre miguel Bosé si tenemos en cuenta que ha debido estar toda la vida siendo un politoxicomano diría que han optado por inflarle por la mañanas con antidepresivos, luego usar algún estabilizador del ánimo para que no tenga picos como por ejemplo la gabapentina, que además previene de que le dé un ataque epiléptico 3 veces diarias y desde luego antipsicoticos para impedir y controlar brotes psicóticos y que realicen la función de sedantes o hipnóticos sin recurrir a las benzodiacepinas para que pueda descansar por las noches.

Su físico es producto de que estás medicaciones aumentan de peso y además de aumentar otra de ellas actúa sobre una parte del cerebro y te pide comer como un cabron, su físico tiene pinta que es producto de esto que te digo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Queridisimo Obiwanchernobil, una vez conocí a un zaragozano, apodado "El Escopeto", que un buen día decidió acudir a un centro de desintoxicación a tratarse lo suyo.
> El afirmaba que al llegar y preguntarle sobre que quería tratarse, el preguntó que tratamientos tenían.
> "Drogas, alcohol, putas, tragaperras..."
> Y dice "El Escopeto" hagamé un pack con todo y acabamos antes.
> ...




Politoxicomania con todo el pack completo alrededor del 60 % de los pacientes que recibimos viene con todo el pack, son los que menos posibilidades de recuperación presentan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Porque la gente defiende el consumo de porros?




Por desinformación o mala informacion o simplemente negación cuando ya son adictos.

Con todo lo que es fumar drogas siempre ha existido un romanticismo e idealización que comenzó a finales de los 90.

Para un adicto a los porros es más fácil dar veracidad a 4 personas en un foro de internet o lo que le dice su colega Braulio que una persona que ha estudiado media vida sobre ello y además ve sus efectos a diario, poca broma.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> La gente adicta al dinero pierde la vida. La gente como usted por poner un ejemplo, que acepta la esclavitud sin pestañear ni pensar si es buena o mala simplemente por está socialmente aceptado. A mi un servil que le come la cabeza a drogadictos para que tomen las drogas de sus amos no me llama gilipollas sin ponerlo en su sitio.
> 
> Toda la vida en la escuela y el trabajo solo para ganar dinero, encasillándote de por vida en actividades inhumanas prefabricadas para hacer ricos a 4 viejos. TUS CAMELLOS
> 
> ...




Gracias por lo de gilipollas y monstruo, pero recuerda que no es bueno compartir jeringa.

Cualquier duda aqui me tienes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

elena francis dijo:


> A me me interesa de forma especial la adicción al sexo. Motivos, consecuencias, tratamiento, perfiles socio económicos y sexo de los adictos en porcentaje.
> 
> Gracias.




A grandes rasgos se trata de problemas afectivos necesitando la búsqueda constante de afecto rápido o por problemas de autoconcepto y autoimagen en personas dependientes emocionales.



En los homosexuales tiene que ver más con la sensación de libertad sexual.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Que opinas del sulfato de anfetamina (speed) y del mdma (rulas y éxtasis) tiene algún posible uso no dañino? Cuando se descubrieron lo hicieron en pos de un uso terapéutico, no lúdico, por eso con lo que tú has visto te pregunto



Hola.
Mi opinión es que son sumamente destructivas, creo que la frase lo resume bien, luego todas las drogas clásicas bajo determinados parámetros se crean para usos médicos.

Un saludo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para afirmarte eso tendría que tener algo objetivamente demostrable y no es así, pero si puedo decirte que hemos tenido un par de compañeros con problemas adictivos.
> 
> Lo siguiente es sólo una opinión personal así que no es nada demostrable, bajo mi opinión hay un índice más elevado de los que se muestra entre médicos drogadictos, solo por el echo de tener acceso de forma legal a determinadas sustancias son objetivamente una profesión más expuesta.
> 
> ...


----------



## perrosno (19 Ago 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> ¿Por alcohol y estados depresivos, cuanta gente suele mejorar? Aunque creo, que los que pasan por algo así nunca se recuperan al 100%
> 
> ¿Qué opinas? Sobre todo lo digo por las mujeres
> 
> ...



Cuando puedas contesta esto, somos muchos preguntando y se te ha debido pasar. Gracias.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> Cuando puedas contesta esto, somos muchos preguntando y se te ha debido pasar. Gracias.




Hola, si que está respondido a lo largo del hilo o eso creo en distintas preguntas.

Sobre alcohólicos que se recuperan pues la tasa de éxito depende del tiempo que lleven expuestos a la sustancia, no es lo mismo alguien que bebe desde hace 4 años a una persona que lleva 25 años bebiendo desde la adolescencia, cantidades, tolerancia y más cosas. Atener en cuenta, hay muchas variantes.
Sobre el estado depresivo hay que ver cuál es su razón si está asociada al alcoholismo, que fue antes la gallina o el huevo, pues eso.
Si hay buena disposición se puede volver a llevar una vida completamente normal, pero esta claro que a nivel cognitivo la agilidad mental nunca es la misma que la de una persona que no ha sido alcohólica.


Lo lógico y normal es perder el deseo sexual, son tratados con medicación que tiene en común la disfunción eréctil entre otras cosas, antipsicoticos, antidepresivos y esas cosas, aparte de que las sustancias de las que hacen uso la mayoría provocan impotencia como la heroína.

Mi opinión sobre las mujeres y hombres que acuden aquí y debo puntualizar que es solo lo que veo aquí, es que ellas acuden antes porque detectan el problema antes, ellas acuden cuando llevan una media de 5 años enganchadas al alcohol, ellos 15 años, esto es por cuestiones culturales, desde hace unos años hay un claro aumento de mujeres usuarias de alcohol y benzodiacepinas, ellas beben en soledad y escondiendolo y ellos en grupo y en bares por nuevamente una cuestión cultural, ellas comienzan más tarde a beber que ellos.
Como te digo es lo que mayoritariamente veo aqui, luego claro hay casos distintos.


Mi consejo es que sea tratada por profesionales en un sitio profesional, a nivel psiquiátrico y psicologico, sobre el trato que debes dispensarle, pues depende de la situación, sin saberlo no te puedo decir, pero debes mostrarte empatico y servir de apoyo, que sepa que puede hablar de ello, respecto a la confianza en ella, pues depende del momento o fase en la que se encuentre ella, normalmente el adicto miente por estas razones: ocultar su estado e intentar costearse la sustancia.
La mayoría de la gente sufre estas cosas en silencio y sin poder hablarlo con nadie.

Pero me gustaría dejar clara una cosa que debo decir obligatoriamente, en un foro sin saber las particularidades de cada caso nadie te puede decir cómo proceder y no sé puede ni se debe diagnosticar nada ni tomar ningún tipo de decisión. Cada caso y persona pueden ser diferentes y el lugar para ser tratados es en la consulta de un especialista.
Esto parece obvio pero siempre es bueno recalcarlo.

En el alcoholismo como ya he comentado mensajes más atrás hay una doble problemática, pues en España usamos las reuniones sociales y los bares y terrazas como nexo de unión, es algo unido a nuestra cultura, si a esa persona la tienes que pedir que se olvide de ir a bares o terrazas independientemente de que no vaya a beber, o que no vaya a reuniones de empresa o familiares en navidades...pues claro en Finlandia esto es más fácil pero en España repercute mucho sobre la vida de la persona.

Espero que a tu amiga le marche bien, la verdad que cuando consiguen superar estos tratamientos los cambios son espectaculares.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Ago 2021)

Gracias por el hilo, muy interesante e instructivo.

Preguntas.

1 Dosis

Cuando una persona se considera adicta? 10 porros diarios?, caso porros.
1 dosis de heroina diaria?
1 dosis de cocaina diaria?
1 botella de whysky diaria?

Por favor los casos concretos preguntados.

Cual es la droga que mas recaidas provoca? Se puede salir de verdad de la heroina? Es lo mismo en vena que fumada?
Que se hace con los multi reindicentes? se les trata igual la primera vez que la tercera que aparecen? Gracias.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Gracias por el hilo, muy interesante e instructivo.
> 
> Preguntas.
> 
> ...



Hola, intentaré resolver tus dudas todo lo que pueda:


Para considerar a alguien adicto se tienen en cuanta más variables que solo la cantidad, si no las condiciones bajo las que se produce el consumo y su frecuencia más que la cantidad, como te digo son bastantes más cosas.

Con la heroína ya eres adicto como muy tarde en la segunda exposicion aunque la mayoría ya lo son en la primera exposicion.

Evidentemente si tomas cocaína a diario tienes un problema muy serio independientemente de la cantidad, además la cocaína produce un pico de subida muy rápido y bruto en la generación de dopamina, siendo una sustancia rápidamente adictiva.

Si tomas una botella de whisky diaria aparte de alcohólismo severo no creo que vivas más de dos años seguidos.


Más que la sustancia que más recaídas provoca es el perfil de paciente, sin duda los politoxicomanos, aquellos con más de una sustancia adictiva, es raro que alguien ya ha ciertos niveles solo tome cocaína o heroína sin acompañarlo de nada más.

En caso de no ser politoxicomanos y exista una sola sustancia depende de la cantidad de tiempo, años expuesto a la sustancia.

Diría que el alcohol y la heroína, el primero por razones culturales obvias, puesto que es muy difícil dejar una droga que ves en todos los sitios en la sociedad, la heroína por su sistema adictivo es difícil también.

Se puede desintoxicar de cualquier droga, otra cosa es mantenerlo en el tiempo, eso es muy difícil, imagínate que tú tienes voluntad de dejar de drogarte y así lo as echo pero después de dos años tu cerebro te manda constantemente órdenes de drogarte, es muy difícil, se requiere de mucho trabajo y una vez reinsertados la gente se ocupa de recordarles muy a menudo que han sido drogadictos así que lo acaban mandando todo a la mierda. 
Luego no es sólo limpiarte de la sustancia, se deben cambiar el entorno si es tóxico, esto en gente que solo se a relacionado a lo largo de la vida en entornos tóxicos y lo ven como normal es dificilísimo, también hay que corregir costumbres.

Luego imagínate una persona que toma cocaína desde los 15 años, esa persona cuando le eliminas la sustancia tiene que aprender a relacionarse de nuevo sin esa sustancia y así un millón de cosas.


En los concertados hay un máximo de tres ingresos permitidos, en los privados es ilimitado.

Hay gente que le importa una mierda porque viven de esta forma:

Ingreso-recompensa por haberme desintoxicado-recaida-ingreso- recompensa.

Es una espiral en que el paciente no percibe el peligro real de su problemática.

Luego gente con enfermedades psiquiátricas graves también suelen ser objeto de idas y vueltas.


En estos casos al tercer ingreso les hablamos de forma más directa exponiendoles la realidad y que básicamente ya no van a tener más oportunidades. 



Es importante aunque parezca contradictorio enseñarle a las personas que es relativamente normal tener una recaída, esto lo hacemos porque preferimos que sepan manejarlas a ignorarlas, no es igual por ponerte un ejemplo alguien que fuma una cajetilla de tabaco diario y tiene una recaída con un cigarro, a alguien que además de recaer se fuma 10 cigarros seguidos.
Si ya as recaído es una putada enorme pero se puede actuar mejor en función de cómo se produce esa recaída.

Es muy importante recalcar que un adicto no puede volver a la droga pensando que va a poder controlar el consumo, eso es una ilusión muy común, el típico "yo controlo".

El escenario ideal es que esto no se produzca y que el paciente antes de que se produzca la recaída sepa reconocer que está a punto de tenerla o en proceso de tenerla, pero debemos ser realistas y estas cosas ocurren.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mentalharm (19 Ago 2021)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Que opinas del sulfato de anfetamina (speed) y del mdma (rulas y éxtasis) tiene algún posible uso no dañino? Cuando se descubrieron lo hicieron en pos de un uso terapéutico, no lúdico, por eso con lo que tú has visto te pregunto



Cabron del OP respóndeme


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

Hola que tal, debes tener en cuenta que esto no es una consulta y que nunca debes aplicar respuestas fuera del ámbito profesional para tratar tu adicción como si lo fueran.

Dicho esto y sin conocerte.

El antabus efectivamente es muy usado para que la persona alcohólica no beba, debido a que si esa persona bebé tendría una serie de reacciones negativas a nivel físico.

Te diría varias cosas, recaer es algo que puede ocurrir, si solo es alcohol sin otra sustancia es relativamente fácil desintoxicarte, si tampoco tienes una enfermedad psiquiátrica mi opinión sigue siendo favorable, ahora bien no sé ni la cantidad ni desde hace cuánto bebés y eso si cambia lo que te pueda decir, algo importante es que tienes que saber porque bebés, que intentas paliar con el alcohol aparte de que bebés porque es adictivo claro está. Si bebes por algún problema debes atacar ese problema, tomate esto con pinzas porque no te conozco, no sé cuál es tu problema exactamente y un foro no es lugar para nada, el lugar está en la consulta.



A nivel no profesional si te puedo decir una cosa:

La vida es jodidamente bonita y tú tienes una edad genial para disfrutar de ella, es cierto que la vida tiene momentos y pasajes muy duros, para unos más duros que para otros, pero ninguna sustancia tiene derecho a esclavizarte ni dictar tu comportamiento en la vida, se que es muy fácil decirlo, pero tu eres mejor que eso, no dudes que saldrás adelante porque lo mereces.
mucho ánimo, te mando un abrazo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Cabron del OP respóndeme




Te he respondido más atrás.

Resumen, son una mierda.


----------



## Mentalharm (19 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola.
> Mi opinión es que son sumamente destructivas, creo que la frase lo resume bien, luego todas las drogas clásicas bajo determinados parámetros se crean para usos médicos.
> 
> Un saludo.



Gracias no lo había visto en el feed. Pero has conocido gente que estuviera enganchada a eso? Como les fue?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Gracias no lo había visto en el feed. Pero has conocido gente que estuviera enganchada a eso? Como les fue?



Si he visto a personas que las usaban con frecuencia, si la exposición no ha sido muy larga en el paso de los años se puede reconducir la situación.

Si a sido muy larga pueden haber creado problemas cognitivos graves.

La deshabituacion siempre es posible, en este caso cuánto antes se produzca mejor para la salud del paciente.

He visto casos en gente joven, normalmente sin repercusiones por haber estado poco tiempo expuestas, aunque como ejemplo, un chico de 27 años que llevaban desde los 16 en ello, cognitivamente estaba echo polvo y sus sistema nervioso no tenía un funcionamiento normalizado.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (19 Ago 2021)

Te drogas en tu vida privada?

No crees que en tu premio a forero revelacion ha habido pucherazo y el justo ganador era el florero BUA CHAVAL UN DRON o algo asi?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Te drogas en tu vida privada?
> 
> No crees que en tu premio a forero revelacion ha habido pucherazo y el justo ganador era el florero BUA CHAVAL UN DRON o algo asi?




Hola.

En mi vida privada y a lo largo de mi vida si he tomado sustancias adictivas pero sin llegar a desarrollar adicción.



Respecto a los premios recibidos, el de forero revelación siempre lo vi cercano, el golden boy también me lo esperaba, el que no me esperaba era el artist awards porque había mucha competencia, además como pajarotto 
había ganado las últimas ediciones no era sencillo.
El forero ese que dices no se quién es.


----------



## LuisZarzal (19 Ago 2021)

Hilo interesantísimo. Mis felicitaciones al OP. Pillo sitio que luego tengo una pregunta que tengo que hacer y ahora no tengo tiempo pero le doy al botón de seguir hilo.

Mis diez


----------



## Big_Lanister (19 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, sin entrar en tecnicismos, las benzodiacepinas no son antidepresivos, son relajantes, se usan para ataques de ansiedad, fobias sociales, dolores musculares, y como anticonvulsivantes entre otras cosas.
> 
> Son muy adictivas, especialmente las de corta duración que solo deben ser usadas en casos puntuales.
> 
> ...




No tiene sentido, si los benzo son "relajantes" como te haces el rey de la fiesta?


----------



## Big_Lanister (19 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Curiosamente la gente que se desintoxica acaba aumentando mucho el consumo de cafeína, es lo que llamamos efecto sustitutorio de unas sustancias por otras, es normal.



crees que la cafeina es una droga?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> No tiene sentido, si los benzo son "relajantes" como te haces el rey de la fiesta?




Si lo tiene, te desinhiben.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> crees que la cafeina es una droga?




Droga es todo aquello que tiene principios adictivos, así que técnicamente lo es.

Evidentemente no al nivel de las cosas que hablamos en este hilo.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> En mi vida privada y a lo largo de mi vida si he tomado sustancias adictivas pero sin llegar a desarrollar adicción.
> 
> ...



Las drogas nunca han sido un problema, el autocontrol si.

Al final la gente débil se engancha a una u otra cosa, tú los sacas de las drogas y ellos solitos se obsesionan con otras historias.

Gente débil que siempre va estar enganchada a algo, y ahí estás tú para devolverlos al redil y que sigan produciendo.

No hay nada de humanidad ni buenas intenciones, es todo una farsa.


----------



## Big_Lanister (19 Ago 2021)

crees que el trabajo extenuante puede derivar en vicios? Hablabas de qué viene antes, si el huevo o la gallina.

Yo he probado un poco de todo, desde cristal y coca, hasta maria o hachis. En mi caso nunca he tenido ningun tipo de vicio excepto el tabaco y la mala alimentacion.

La primera 1 o 2 veces, la segunda menos de 10, y los porros llevare mas de 10 años sin probarlo. El alcohol solo de fiesta, creo que he estado mas de un año sin probar una gota de alcohol.

Ahora bien, el tabaco he tenido epocas de recaer, por ejemplo, hace poco cumpli mas de un año sin fumar, hasta que volvi a cogerlo con fuerza. En mi caso se que estuve meses con jornadas maratonianas de mas de 11 y 12 horas de curro que no me dejaba tiempo para una vida ordenada. Obviamente tampoco hacia deporte ,y la alimentacion era mala.


Este sobreesfuerzo ya lo he parado, en poco tiempo cambio de curro y de vida, mi pregunta es, si hubiera estado condenado a esa demanda, ¿jamas podria dejar de ser un fumador?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> crees que el trabajo extenuante puede derivar en vicios? Hablabas de qué viene antes, si el huevo o la gallina.
> 
> Yo he probado un poco de todo, desde cristal y coca, hasta maria o hachis. En mi caso nunca he tenido ningun tipo de vicio excepto el tabaco y la mala alimentacion.
> 
> ...




Para mi los vicios son cosas distintas a las adicciones.


Creo que trabajar muchas horas puede producir estrés y cansancio físico y emocional y esto unido a establecer un primer contacto con la droga o incrementar su uso.

El tabaco es un "misterio" como adicción, pues no ofrece nada de lo "positivo" de las otras drogas y si lo negativo, se puede hablar de que es la droga más gilipollesca de todas, pues no sé obtiene nada a cambio de fumar, es curioso que si seas adicto a una sustancia con menos poder adictivo y a otras con mayor poder adictivo no, creo que as tenido suerte.

Es cierto que las personas tienden a pensar que el tabaco las calma en momentos de estrés como puede ser mucho trabajo, nada más lejos de la realidad, el tabaco aumenta los estados nerviosos, en otras drogas para deshabituar es necesario una preparación y supervisión, con el tabaco no es necesario, solo se necesita voluntad y si no es suficiente en tu médico de familia te pueden orientar con medicación o parches como ayuda.
El primer mes estas de mala hostia y tal pero después es más llevadero, los primeros meses tendrás que evitar tomar café cerca de gente que fume o beber alcohol con fumadores, también espero que no vivas con fumadores si no es una tarea más compleja.

Me gusta usar el ejemplo del tabaco para que la gente entienda el poder de adicción de otras drogas, si te cuesta el tabaco no te quieras imaginar si fueras adicto a otras cosas con poder adictivo un millón de veces superior.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Las drogas nunca han sido un problema, el autocontrol si.
> 
> Al final la gente débil se engancha a una u otra cosa, tú los sacas de las drogas y ellos solitos se obsesionan con otras historias.
> 
> ...




Eres un ignorante que quiere repartir carnets de ignorancia a los demás y te lo digo desde el respeto.

No es un problema de gente débil o fuerte, esa sustancia a sido creada con la finalidad de producir unos cambios en el cerebro y que tu cerebro necesite esa sustancia para poder seguir funcionando, en unas personas actúa antes que en otras por diversos motivos entre ellos genéticos pero en todas las personas actúa.

Tu qué eres muy fuerte, ponte de heroína dos veces, solo dos veces, ya te digo yo que en una semana eres heroinomano, que gilipolleces de ser fuerte ni tonterías. Esto no es una película de antena 3 por las tardes de autosuperación ni el salvame de las charos en Telecinco, esto es la vida real, esas sustancias conforman el mayor negocio del mundo que no prosperó ni cada año cuadruplica sus beneficios solo con gente débil.


Una conversación tuya entre padre e hijo debe ser muy pedagógica.

Hijo: Papá papá, en el colegio me han dicho que la heroína es adictiva.

Tu: nada hijo nada, gilipolleces, ahora baja al parque con tu amigo Mario y pinchaos un poco de heroína de la que vende mamadou y ya verás como no pasa nada, eso solo afecta a los débiles, nosotros tenemos todos genes de ganadores en la familia.



Las adicciones se pueden curar, la gilipollez me temo que no.


----------



## perrosno (19 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola que tal, debes tener en cuenta que esto no es una consulta y que nunca debes aplicar respuestas fuera del ámbito profesional para tratar tu adicción como si lo fueran.
> 
> Dicho esto y sin conocerte.
> 
> ...



Interesante hilo como ya se ha dicho varias veces.

Me ha parecido interesante lo de hablarlo, no en profundidad pero es algo que si hemos hecho, o sea, no mirar para otro lado o salir corriendo como otra gente haría. Si eres amigo lo eres para todo.
Algo que no se si ha dicho ya, pero sigo teniendo dudas, es si los que estamos con esa gente podemos tomar alcohol, o evitarlo.
Si ella lo toma, decirle que no lo haga, o es contraproducente. O como se actúa con ellos.
En cuanto al deseo sexual, me refería a mujeres y en caso particular de mi amiga, que no lo ha perdido para nada. O si ahora lo ha perdido, no quiero ni pensar como sería antes de tomar medicación.

Algo que no se si ha quedado claro, es que el del problema no soy yo, es una amiga, a veces veo que te diriges a mi como si yo fuese el afectado.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eres un ignorante que quiere repartir carnets de ignorancia a los demás y te lo digo desde el respeto.
> 
> No es un problema de gente débil o fuerte, esa sustancia a sido creada con la finalidad de producir unos cambios en el cerebro y que tu cerebro necesite esa sustancia para poder seguir funcionando, en unas personas actúa antes que en otras por diversos motivos entre ellos genéticos pero en todas las personas actúa.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente, la gilipollez no se puede curar.

La realidad es que tú vives de las drogas, y tu ayuda a los enfermos es dirigirlos a drogas mas blandas y socialmente aceptadas, para que no se pierdan por el camino y sigan produciendo.

El mayor negocio del mundo es la TV, es el arma mas peligrosa que existe, la que mas gente mata, y probablemente lo que hace mas daño a la psique humana.

¿Usted aconseja a los pacientes dejar de verla? Es mucho peor que las drogas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Evidentemente, la gilipollez no se puede curar.
> 
> La realidad es que tú vives de las drogas, y tu ayuda a los enfermos es dirigirlos a drogas mas blandas y socialmente aceptadas, para que no se pierdan por el camino y sigan produciendo.
> 
> ...




Menuda tela.

No, yo no vivo de las drogas, mi profesión tiene 60 variantes más en las que puede ser desarrollada, de echo ahora mismo desarrollo otra profesión.

Yo a los enfermos les digo cómo se puede hacer el camino, pero el mérito es de ellos que hacen el camino, hacia una vida sin ningún tipo de droga, ni blanda ni dura.
Solo Dios quiera saber lo que entiendes tú por droga.


No soy experto pero diría que la venta de teléfonos móviles, ordenadores, armas y drogas, produce más dinero que la venta de TV, lo mismo te has quedado anclado en una cueva en el 2000, pero si, hay un negocio muy grande con la TV.

Yo no aconsejo a los pacientes lo que tienen que hacer con su TV, no soy el puto teletexto ni la guía de canales amigo, aunque desde luego es más interesante un buen libro, película, exposición artística u obra de teatro.
Aunque debo decirte que yo tambien veo la TV en ocasiones, hace 15 días sin ir más lejos estuve siguiendo las olimpiadas, ¿crees que es muy grave?.

Hace unos años también veía los vigilantes de la playa en la TV, ahora ya no que los tengo todos en VHS rip.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (19 Ago 2021)

¿Cual es la experiencia mas traumatica, dura o dificil que has vivido en ese trabajo? 

¿Alguna de estas experiencias ha llegado a dejarte jodido en tu vida personal por un tiempo o sabes lidiar bien con ello?


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Ago 2021)

Que opinas de pornococainomanos que nunca toman en sociedad pero solo para pajillearse y que incluso se emperican el glande para aguantar mas pajilleadas e incluso han llegado a estar 3 dias seguidos sin dormir pajilleandose y esnifando?

El caso es veridico.

Voy a ser forense y tambien me especializo en estos casos.


----------



## Lfooz (19 Ago 2021)

Hola, excelente hilo. 
¿Sabes algo sobre las personas a las que el alcohol las "transforma"? Conocí a una persona que al beber se volvía muy loca, a veces parecía otra persona, a veces se ponía depresiva, a veces histérica... Pero modo hardcore
¿O simplemente el alcohol es el detonante de otro trastorno psicológico?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> Interesante hilo como ya se ha dicho varias veces.
> 
> Me ha parecido interesante lo de hablarlo, no en profundidad pero es algo que si hemos hecho, o sea, no mirar para otro lado o salir corriendo como otra gente haría. Si eres amigo lo eres para todo.
> Algo que no se si ha dicho ya, pero sigo teniendo dudas, es si los que estamos con esa gente podemos tomar alcohol, o evitarlo.
> ...




Hola, creo que algunas cosas en especial sobre el alcoholismo ya estaban respondidas, pero específicamente lo que preguntas, lo ideal es que tú delante de ella no bebas alcohol claro, y evidentemente que ella no beba, no solo porque es un estímulo visual para ella verte beber, también lo es tu olor cuando bebés, y por supuesto lo que significa para ella entrar en un bar aunque se pida un batido, para ella el bar o la terraza es beber y no debe estar en esos ambientes.
El alcohol es muy hijo de puta porque lo ven en todos los sitios, va a tener que evitar estar en lugares con alcohol, reuniones, cenas de empresa, navidades y cosas así.

Siempre pongo consejos con el tabaco porque muchos fuman y me parece muy gráfico, así que imagina que dejas de fumar y todos los días vas a la empresa de malboro y tu idea no es fumar si no tomarte un vaso de leche mientras ves desfilar cigarrillos malboro todo el rato, el primer día aguantas, puede que unos cuantos días, pero al final fumas porque es un estímulo para ti ver ese tabaco. Son estímulos y asociaciones.


Perdona si te he confundido al responder, no suelo mirarlo, luego lo de la sexualidad y tal, si ella no tiene problemas pues mejor la verdad, una cosa menos de la que preocuparse.

Un saludo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

Lfooz dijo:


> Hola, excelente hilo.
> ¿Sabes algo sobre las personas a las que el alcohol las "transforma"? Conocí a una persona que al beber se volvía muy loca, a veces parecía otra persona, a veces se ponía depresiva, a veces histérica... Pero modo hardcore
> ¿O simplemente el alcohol es el detonante de otro trastorno psicológico?




El alcohol puede ser detonante para sufrir un trastorno psiquiátrico.
También puede ser un aumentador de un trastorno psiquiátrico previo ya existente.

Si tu amigo Braulio tiene problemas de impulsividad, beber le hará creerse Goku y liarse a hostias con todo el mundo.

Si tu amigo Braulio ya era esquizofrénico antes de beber y bebe, la fiesta en su cabeza puede ser algo inclasificable.


Interesante pregunta.


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Ago 2021)

Perdonad que me entrometa, como estudiante forense la respuesta es que va a ser que no, porque el daño cerebral va a estar ahi si es que lo tienen, que lo mas seguro es que lo van a tener. Otra cosa es que aparentemente vuelva a parecer y funcionar como una persona normal y no te des cuenta, pero tocado ya va a estar generalmente. El tema tan cacareado de la plasticidad neuronal para recuperarse, ojala fuera cierto pero va a ser que tampoco.


----------



## Elmachacante (20 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, si, la gente que mantiene un uso prolongado en el tiempo (más de 5 años seguidos), tiene muchas papeletas para desarrollar esquizofrenia, incluso desintoxicandose de dichas drogas años después de cesar su uso es posible tener brotes y episodios de esquizofrenia por haberlas usado.
> 
> Sería complejo y me alargaría mucho, pero a grandes rasgos las que más problemas cognitivos desarrollan son por este orden, de largo porros y marihuana seguido de sintéticas, más atrás ya dependiendo mucho del individuo y ciertas variantes en mi opinión seguirían, heroína, alcohol, cocaína y benzodiacepinas.
> Aunque estas últimas 4 dependen de muchos factores individuales, edad del individuo, cantidad de consumo y cosas así.



Vaya tonteria lo de los porros, seguro que tengo más experiencia que tu en sanidad y tema drogas y que digas que de largo las que más problemas mentales causan son la marihuana y los porros, que supongo te refieres al THC que es la sustancia psicoactiva del cannabis, me demuestra que no tienes ni puta idea. 

El THC te puede despertar la esquizofrenia un poco antes pero eso dependerá de tú genética y habiendo drogas de diseño que te dejan la cabeza fatal vas tú y dices que los porros(droga porro entiendo??) y la mariguana las peores. 

Vaya lástima los drogodependientes con los que trabajes ya que no tienes ni idea de tú trabajo.


----------



## Elmachacante (20 Ago 2021)

Y anda que no conoceré gente que lleva fumando marihuana más de 10 años y están como siempre, obviamente el que era tonto de serie sigue tonto, tampoco te vuelven inteligente por ciencia infusa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

Bueno, como esperaba el hilo a pesar de ser didáctico e incluso escribir gente con problemáticas serias y que estan viviendo en la actualidad, se ha llenado de personas que afirman que la marihuana, el hachís y sus variantes no causan enfermedades psiquiátricas y que es una invención médica y que por supuesto en los centros de tratamientos de drogas nos inventamos los casos que vemos.

Es como hablar con una pared y además curiosamente los más inconscientes son los que consumen esta sustancia. Que incluso se atreven a poner en duda cualquier dato e intentan hacerte creer que ellos llevan razón a toda costa, al menos los consumidores de otras sustancias muestran un mayor grado de razonamiento, saben que están jodidos y lo reconocen a pesar de tener una adicción, pero luego te dirán que fumar canutos no deteriora cognitivamente


Son más de 20 años de carrera profesional estudiando y comprobando los efectos de estas sustancias, viendo cómo destrozan familias o crean delincuentes.
14 años viendo y tratando sus efectos en otras personas, a nivel psiquiátrico, psicológico y familiar.

Antes de abrir el hilo ya me imaginaba que los únicos que no entenderían lo que es una sustancia adictiva son los consumidores de canutos y se convertiría en una discusión en la que no voy a entrar , esto es algo objetivamente demostrable, no admite discusión, es así, está comprobado empíricamente por médicos y científicos que los canutos derivan en enfermedades psiquiátricas.

Antes de despedirme me gustaría exponer un greatest hits de frases gilipollescas que suelen acompañar a los consumidores de canutos:


-Pero oye que yo como fumo porros soy inmune porque me lo han dicho en un foro que curiosamente se llama cannabis.

-¿Que dices?, ¿Que los médicos dicen que causan enfermedades psiquiátricas?, Ni puta idea tienen esos, que van a saber esos, que mi amigo Braulio el que me pasa la mercancía dice que tiene propiedades sanadoras.

-¿Pero cómo van a crear adicción los canutos?, Si mi amigo Braulio LLEVA FUMANDO 15 AÑOS y los deja cuando él quiere.

-nada, nada llevo 10 años fumando 23 porros al día y ninguna enfermedad, ya soy inmune, ahora a por otros 10 años para celebrarlo.

-¿que dices Braulio?, ¿Que te ha dicho un médico que después de años sin fumar aún pueden aparecer patologías psiquiátricas derivadas de los canutos?, Nada Braulio ese no tiene ni idea, yo sé más que el que tengo la carrera de Netflix, máster en Disney plus y doctorado por HBO.


-deja de preocuparte Braulio, que al Antoñito le ha dado una psicosis, pero eso es porque ya estaba loco antes de los porros, además eso solo le pasa a los debiles.


----------



## santi (20 Ago 2021)

¿Qué opinión te merece el gran Antonio Escohotado Espinosa?


----------



## perrosno (20 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, creo que algunas cosas en especial sobre el alcoholismo ya estaban respondidas, pero específicamente lo que preguntas, lo ideal es que tú delante de ella no bebas alcohol claro, y evidentemente que ella no beba, no solo porque es un estímulo visual para ella verte beber, también lo es tu olor cuando bebés, y por supuesto lo que significa para ella entrar en un bar aunque se pida un batido, para ella el bar o la terraza es beber y no debe estar en esos ambientes.
> El alcohol es muy hijo de puta porque lo ven en todos los sitios, va a tener que evitar estar en lugares con alcohol, reuniones, cenas de empresa, navidades y cosas así.
> 
> Siempre pongo consejos con el tabaco porque muchos fuman y me parece muy gráfico, así que imagina que dejas de fumar y todos los días vas a la empresa de malboro y tu idea no es fumar si no tomarte un vaso de leche mientras ves desfilar cigarrillos malboro todo el rato, el primer día aguantas, puede que unos cuantos días, pero al final fumas porque es un estímulo para ti ver ese tabaco. Son estímulos y asociaciones.
> ...



Pues jodido, porque muchas veces cuando hemos quedado ya habia pedido un vino, o un cubata.
No me veo en el derecho de limitarle, o decirle que no tome eso, no se como puede reaccionar, o si me montaría un número.
Solo puede ser si estos enfermos ponen de su parte, si no, creo que está todo perdido.
De ahí mi pregunta de como comportarse con este tipo de situaciones. Es dificil adaptarse, imagino que si ella no pone de su parte y al final sigue como va, pues dejaremos de vernos. Un dia casi se me caía por la calle de lo pedo que iba. No acertaba ni a meter la llave en la cerradura de su casa.

¿Cómo se puede limitar a una persona de este tipo, ya sea hombre o mujer, que no beba? Dificil......

En cuanto a lo del sexo, es que me parece interesante, porque si como he leido en muchos sitios baja el deseo, si dejara de tomar pastilla, ¿Sería una ninfómana?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues jodido, porque muchas veces cuando hemos quedado ya habia pedido un vino, o un cubata.
> No me veo en el derecho de limitarle, o decirle que no tome eso, no se como puede reaccionar, o si me montaría un número.
> Solo puede ser si estos enfermos ponen de su parte, si no, creo que está todo perdido.
> De ahí mi pregunta de como comportarse con este tipo de situaciones. Es dificil adaptarse, imagino que si ella no pone de su parte y al final sigue como va, pues dejaremos de vernos. Un dia casi se me caía por la calle de lo pedo que iba. No acertaba ni a meter la llave en la cerradura de su casa.
> ...




Jajajajajaja respecto al sexo me alegro por ti.

En lo de limitar, si, es cierto que la vida de un alcohólico que se quiere curar sería muy limitante durante unos años, y que al final son ellos los que tienen que decidir, un susto en salud referente al alcohol o un suceso vital desencadenan que acudan a pedir ayuda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

santi dijo:


> ¿Qué opinión te merece el gran Antonio Escotado?




Hace unos años le di un vistazo a su libro "historia general de las drogas", a grandes rasgos se trata de un multimillonario drogadicto que se pasa la vida entrando y saliendo de Centros de desintoxicación porque se lo puede permitir.

Por cierto ya que estamos, en los abogados es una profesión en que está muy extendida el uso de la cocaína.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

Hola, no, después del uso prolongado de un tóxico el cerebro nunca vuelve a recuperar su actividad normal, se dañan varias áreas del cerebro, que tardan en recuperarse años, nunca se llega a recuperar como era previamente, aunque sin problemas para llevar una vida normal.

Son cosas si no hay un daño muy grande tipo:

Antes de comenzar a ser alcohólico tarda 7 segundos en realizar una operación matemática.

Años después siendo alcohólico recuperado tarda 14 segundos en la misma operación matemática.


Antes de comenzar a ser alcoholico es capaz de memorizar hasta 10 palabras mostradas.

Años después siendo alcohólico recuperado Es capaz de memorizar 4 palabras mostradas.


----------



## SNB Superstar (20 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola camaradas, muchos pedíais una entrevista personal o que revelase mi parte más humana después de haber recibido el premio a forero revelación del año, gracias a mis hilos "19 pajas en un día", "ponte en forma con mi dieta de pajas", o "mi perro se muere por una sobredosis de cocaína" entre otros, tampoco quiero extenderme porque soy una persona que se caracteriza por su humildad.
> 
> Esta es el primer hilo de una serie biográfica sobre obiwanchernobil, para que veáis que soy un ídolo cercano.
> 
> ...



Les de retenías las dronjas y luejo te las de metías tú, ¿eh, igo de fruta?

Las yonkarras perdidas se olbidan de sus tareas más helementalhez, como de labarse los dienthez o de ducharse. Jastan JÜENOS felpudos. Hez lo húnico jüeno que de puedo de dhezir sovre la dronjadixión.


----------



## perrosno (20 Ago 2021)

Creo que no ha salido en el hilo, ¿Tienen relaciones sexuales en los centros de desintoxicacion? ¿Les hacen tomar precauciones?
¿Pastillas, Dius, o eso es Sodoma y Gomorra? Logicamente diu si no llevan ya de serie. 
Ya has dicho que suelen perder el deseo, pero ya he comentado que en algún caso no es así, seguro que conocerás alguno mas.


----------



## atasco (20 Ago 2021)

yo tomo para dormir 4mg de alprazolam 20mg de ketazolam 20mg de lormetazepam mas 20mg de zipresa mas 300mg de pregabalina que opina ustec @Obiwanchernobil , estoy enganchado a las pastillas?

es grave doc?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Les de retenías las dronjas y luejo te las de metías tú, ¿eh, igo de fruta?
> 
> Las yonkarras perdidas se olbidan de sus tareas más helementalhez, como de labarse los dienthez o de ducharse. Jastan JÜENOS felpudos. Hez lo húnico jüeno que de puedo de dhezir sovre la dronjadixión.




Hombre SNB Superstar, cuánto tiempo, ¿que tal tus muñequitos?.

Si, en general la gente drogadicta olvida paulatinamente su autocuidado personal, eso incluye el aseo.

Un saludo.


----------



## atasco (20 Ago 2021)

atasco dijo:


> yo tomo para dormir 4mg de alprazolam 20mg de ketazolam 20mg de lormetazepam mas 20mg de zipresa mas 300mg de pregabalina que opina ustec @Obiwanchernobil , estoy enganchado a las pastillas?
> 
> es grave doc?



@Obiwanchernobil contesta cabron


----------



## SNB Superstar (20 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre SNB Superstar, cuánto tiempo, ¿que tal tus muñequitos?.
> 
> Si, en general la gente drogadicta olvida paulatinamente su autocuidado personal, eso incluye el aseo.
> 
> Un saludo.



*FIJURAS, PEDAZO DE HUN IGO DE 8 CONTENEDORHEZ YENOS DE FRUTAS CON EL COÑO HAFEITADO*

Durante casi hun haño de comí y de cené en hun comedor social. Los perfilhez típicos de heran los llonkis, los halcólicos, personas con dhez hórdenhez mentalhez y 'carrileros' (sintechos que de ban de halverje en halverje y rara bhez se de quedan en hun mismo sitio más de hunas semanas).

Lo que me de yamó la hatención fue lo que de consumían los llonkis: eroína. De pensava que de era huna cosa de los hochenta y principios de los nobenta, pero no, eroinómanos ha cascoporro. Hotros de heztavan harruinados por la coca, pero el cavallo de era lo que de reinava.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

atasco dijo:


> yo tomo para dormir 4mg de alprazolam 20mg de ketazolam 20mg de lormetazepam mas 20mg de zipresa mas 300mg de pregabalina que opina ustec @Obiwanchernobil , estoy enganchado a las pastillas?
> 
> es grave doc?




Hola, sin saber el motivo o patología por el cual comenzastes con las benzodiacepinas no puedo decirte nada ni es el lugar adecuado un foro.
Si te puedo decir que eres drogadicto de las benzodiacepinas que además creo que mezclas con otras sustancias.
Creo que deberías de dar un giro radical y ponerte en buenas manos, el ritmo que llevas es en esencia mortal por las cantidades que manejas.
En algún otro hilo tuyo creo que te lo he comentado.

Sin conocer tu problema solo te puedo desear ánimo y que seas cauto con lo que tomas porque son cantidades alarmantes.

Un saludo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> *FIJURAS, PEDAZO DE HUN IGO DE 8 CONTENEDORHEZ YENOS DE FRUTAS CON EL COÑO HAFEITADO*
> 
> Durante casi hun haño de comí y de cené en hun comedor social. Los perfilhez típicos de heran los llonkis, los halcólicos, personas con dhez hórdenhez mentalhez y 'carrileros' (sintechos que de ban de halverje en halverje y rara bhez se de quedan en hun mismo sitio más de hunas semanas).
> 
> Lo que me de yamó la hatención fue lo que de consumían los llonkis: eroína. De pensava que de era huna cosa de los hochenta y principios de los nobenta, pero no, eroinómanos ha cascoporro. Hotros de heztavan harruinados por la coca, pero el cavallo de era lo que de reinava.




Si, si, los muñequitos esos.

Exacto, hay un aumento de consumo.de heroína en los últimos años, debido al aumento de cocaína, cuando la gente se arruina y no puede mantener el consumo de cocaína comienza con la heroína.

En el resto de cosas bastante de acuerdo en lo que expones.


----------



## SNB Superstar (20 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, si, los muñequitos esos.
> 
> Exacto, hay un aumento de consumo.de heroína en los últimos años, debido al aumento de cocaína, cuando la gente se arruina y no puede mantener el consumo de cocaína comienza con la heroína.
> 
> En el resto de cosas bastante de acuerdo en lo que expones.



De avía peña en el halverje que se de metía la metadona con el dhezalluno, como quien se de toma huna pastiya para la prhezión. Tanvién de avían llonkis que de tomavan huna parte de la metadona que les de davan en la Cruz Roja y bendían el rhezto. Hez hun mundo muy, muy sórdido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De avía peña en el halverje que se de metía la metadona con el dhezalluno, como quien se de toma huna pastiya para la prhezión. Tanvién de avían llonkis que de tomavan huna parte de la metadona que les de davan en la Cruz Roja y bendían el rhezto. Hez hun mundo muy, muy sórdido.




Exacto, a esos niveles es todo muy oscuro, es la degradación del ser humano, y es una pena, nadie debería pasar por eso.

En nuestro caso la medicación incluyendo la metadona deben tomarla en presencia nuestra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> Creo que no ha salido en el hilo, ¿Tienen relaciones sexuales en los centros de desintoxicacion? ¿Les hacen tomar precauciones?
> ¿Pastillas, Dius, o eso es Sodoma y Gomorra? Logicamente diu si no llevan ya de serie.
> Ya has dicho que suelen perder el deseo, pero ya he comentado que en algún caso no es así, seguro que conocerás alguno mas.




Hola, durante los dos meses de ingreso el contacto físico no está permitido, es motivo de espulsion.
Los siguientes 4 meses de centro de día ellos pasan 7 horas en el centro de día y se les recomienda no tener ningún tipo de contacto entre ellos fuera del centro por razones obvias.

El resultado es que en el ingreso intentan mantener relaciones sexuales en cualquier sitio y en el centro de día se forman parejas destinadas a la perdición.

Imagínate si vas a desintoxicarte y si no tuvieras bastante con lo tuyo te echas una novia aún más cocainomana que tú, el espectáculo está servido.


----------



## SNB Superstar (20 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, a esos niveles es todo muy oscuro, es la degradación del ser humano, y es una pena, nadie debería pasar por eso.
> 
> En nuestro caso la medicación incluyendo la metadona deben tomarla en presencia nuestra.



No controlo de el tema más hayá de lo que de bí y de hezcuché en el halverje (donde de heztava el comedor social). De travé hamistaz con hun hadicto ha la eroína en tratamiento con metadona. Hun jüen tipo. Se godió la bida por la dronja, como hotras personas vien hintencionadas que de conocí en el comedor social.

La persona de la que te de avlo se de refería ha la metadona como 'la prisión química'. De vusqué en el hinternhez y de dhez cuvrí que el tratamiento con metadona de era hilejal en Rusia. Por hentonces, yo de savía por las pelis y serihez que de avía jente que se hendronjava con heza mierda, pero no que se husava como tratamiento para la hadixión ha la eroína. Hezo hez tratar huna hadixión con hotra, ya que la malloría de los eroinómanos que de conocí de heztavan henjanchados ha el cavayo *y* la metadona. Hez tristísimo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> No controlo de el tema más hayá de lo que de bí y de hezcuché en el halverje (donde de heztava el comedor social). De travé hamistaz con hun hadicto ha la eroína en tratamiento con metadona. Hun jüen tipo. Se godió la bida por la dronja, como hotras personas vien hintencionadas que de conocí en el comedor social.
> 
> La persona de la que te de avlo se de refería ha la metadona como 'la prisión química'. De vusqué en el hinternhez y de dhez cuvrí que el tratamiento con metadona de era hilejal en Rusia. Por hentonces, yo de savía por las pelis y serihez que de avía jente que se hendronjava con heza mierda, pero no que se husava como tratamiento para la hadixión ha la eroína. Hezo hez tratar huna hadixión con hotra, ya que la malloría de los eroinómanos que de conocí de heztavan henjanchados ha el cavayo *y* la metadona. Hez tristísimo.




Siempre que se pueda evitar el tratamiento con metadona es mejor, pero en muchos casos no es posible por el deterioro y nivel adictivo que tiene la heroína, al final es sustituir una cosa por otra pensando en el mal menor, pero con la idea de reducir paulatinamente la metadona.


----------



## corolaria (20 Ago 2021)

Sólo una pregunta, ¿puedes decirnos de dónde te has sacado que alguien, a la segunda vez que se pincha heroína, ya se ha convertido en un adicto?

Porque supongo que al menos sabrás lo que es una adicción.


----------



## SNB Superstar (20 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siempre que se pueda evitar el tratamiento con metadona es mejor, pero en muchos casos no es posible por el deterioro y nivel adictivo que tiene la heroína, al final es sustituir una cosa por otra pensando en el mal menor, pero con la idea de reducir paulatinamente la metadona.



Haljo hasín me de digeron, pero de creo que muy pocos de consijieron degar la metadona conpleta mente.

Haljunos halcólicos, por hegenplo, se de metían huna medicación (no de boy ha de mencionar su nonvre, no sea que ha el vorracho prhezpitutero de @QuiqueCamoiras le de por de provarla) que les de hinpedía de consumir halcol pero no les de vagava el mono de vever. Simple mente, si se de tomavan heza medicación y luejo se de metían hun par de cerbhezas, se sentían como el culo. De conocí ha hun par que la de tomaron hun tienpo, degaron de tomarla y bolbieron ha de henpinar el codo.

Lo que no de sé es qué le de davan ha los cocainómanos para de tratar su hadixión. Ha el ser huna dronja cara, no mucha jente la de consumía en el halverje. Los halcólicos de mendijavan y se de piyavan litronas y cartonhez de bino y los llonkis se de conpravan papelinas de cavayo ha 5 o 10 €. El jramo de coca de creo que handava por los shezenta heuros, y hezta jente ha penas guntaba para el villete asta el puevlo o ciudaz más cercana donde les de dieran días en el halverje local (los 'carrileros') ya que se lhez de hacavavan los días permitidos en el halverje donde de heztavan en heze momento (dependiendo de la probincia de pueden de ser 1, 3, 5 o hincluso 15 días ha el mhez).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Haljo hasín me de digeron, pero de creo que muy pocos de consijieron degar la metadona conpleta mente.
> 
> Haljunos halcólicos, por hegenplo, se de metían huna medicación (no de boy ha de mencionar su nonvre, no sea que ha el vorracho prhezpitutero de @QuiqueCamoiras le de por de provarla) que les de hinpedía de consumir halcol pero no les de vagava el mono de vever. Simple mente, si se de tomavan heza medicación y luejo se de metían hun par de cerbhezas, se sentían como el culo. De conocí ha hun par que la de tomaron hun tienpo, degaron de tomarla y bolbieron ha de henpinar el codo.
> 
> Lo que no de sé es qué le de davan ha los cocainómanos para de tratar su hadixión. Ha el ser huna dronja cara, no mucha jente la de consumía en el halverje. Los halcólicos de mendijavan y se de piyavan litronas y cartonhez de bino y los llonkis se de conpravan papelinas de cavayo ha 5 o 10 €. El jramo de coca de creo que handava por los shezenta heuros, y hezta jente ha penas guntaba para el villete asta el puevlo o ciudaz más cercana donde les de dieran días en el halverje local (los 'carrileros') ya que se lhez de hacavavan los días permitidos en el halverje donde de heztavan en heze momento (dependiendo de la probincia de pueden de ser 1, 3, 5 o hincluso 15 días ha el mhez).




A los alcohólicos se les pauta antabus, mientras lo tomen si toman alcohol les provoca una reacción física bastante desagradable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

Hola, en primera instancia se deshabitua, luego se tratan los motivos que hay detrás de esa adicción y también se trabajan pautas para una vida más sana y normalizada, cosas en que ocupar el tiempo y todo eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

corolaria dijo:


> Sólo una pregunta, ¿puedes decirnos de dónde te has sacado que alguien, a la segunda vez que se pincha heroína, ya se ha convertido en un adicto?
> 
> Porque supongo que al menos sabrás lo que es una adicción.




De los libros de Harry Potter.

Hombre pues claro que no pasa nada por pincharse heroína dos veces seguidas, que tonterías digo, la droga más adictiva del mundo y yo diciendo estás tonterías, perdoname por ser tan ignorante, ya sé que que puedes consumir heroína 300 veces y no pasa nada porque necesitas 300000000000000 de consumo para volverte adicto, es que no se que digo.


----------



## corolaria (20 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *De los libros de Harry Potter.*
> 
> Hombre pues claro que no pasa nada por pincharse heroína dos veces seguidas, que tonterías digo, la droga más adictiva del mundo y yo diciendo estás tonterías, perdoname por ser tan ignorante, ya sé que que puedes consumir heroína 300 veces y no pasa nada porque necesitas 300000000000000 de consumo para volverte adicto, es que no se que digo.



Probablemente.

Y no he dicho dos veces seguidas, ni tú tampoco en el post al que me refiero, que te veo la patita de demagogo que gastas.


----------



## Gorrión (20 Ago 2021)

Te aseguro que esta gente son unos psicópatas y unos camellos. Los tratan a todos de locos y muchos de los que están ahí no deberían estar.

Digamos que ahí dentro hay gente encerrada por saber verdades y esta gente les destroza la mente, aparte de recuperar pequeñas adicciones tienen trabajos mas oscuros.

Son demonios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

corolaria dijo:


> Probablemente.
> 
> Y no he dicho dos veces seguidas, ni tú tampoco en el post al que me refiero, que te veo la patita de demagogo que gastas.



Que si, que si, la heroína como el Ibuprofeno, no pasa nada, día sí y día no, 3 veces al día y como nuevo.

Que te duele la cabeza: heroína.

Que tienes la regla: heroína

Que te aburres: heroína.

La ciática: heroína.

Todos los médicos del mundo recomienda un poco de heroína al menos dos veces al día para una dieta sana y equilibrada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Te aseguro que esta gente son unos psicópatas y unos camellos. Los tratan a todos de locos y muchos de los que están ahí no deberían estar.
> 
> Digamos que ahí dentro hay gente encerrada por saber verdades y esta gente les destroza la mente, aparte de recuperar pequeñas adicciones tienen trabajos mas oscuros.
> 
> Son demonios.




Exacto, tenemos una vida oculta: yo por ejemplo cuando salgo de la clínica soy Batman por la noche.

Pero tengo otro compañero que es Spiderman.

Si yo te contase la de oscuros secretos que tenemos.


----------



## corolaria (20 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que si, que si, la heroína como el Ibuprofeno, no pasa nada, día sí y día no, 3 veces al día y como nuevo.
> 
> Que te duele la cabeza: heroína.
> 
> ...



No tengo ningún interés en hacer apología de una sustancia totalmente adulterada, pero lo cierto es que los médicos no se cortan un pelo en recetar cosas igual de nocivas e incluso más adictivas sin que se les inquiete un segundo la conciecia, si es que la tienen.
Todo sea por engordar su cuenta corriente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

corolaria dijo:


> No tengo ningún interés en hacer apología de una sustancia totalmente adulterada, pero lo cierto es que los médicos no se cortan un pelo en recetar cosas igual de nocivas e incluso más adictivas.




Hombre por supuesto, mira los hijos de puta lo que hacen con el Ibuprofeno, luego así pasa que están las clínicas llenas de adictos al Ibuprofeno, es una plaga , la gente robando por las calles para conseguir dinero para su dosis de Ibuprofeno, aunque lo peor son los que recetan nolotil, pero que hijos de puta, ale el nolotil sin ton ni son, luego así pasa, estas tomándote un café tan tranquilo en una terraza y ya viene el adicto al nolotil de turno a pedirte dinero, hay que joderse.


----------



## Gorrión (20 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, tenemos una vida oculta: yo por ejemplo cuando salgo de la clínica soy Batman por la noche.
> 
> Pero tengo otro compañero que es Spiderman.
> 
> Si yo te contase la de oscuros secretos que tenemos.



No hace falta que me cuentes nada, se que hacéis cosas ahí dentro con gente sana. 

Vosotros sois como una especie de curas, tenéis una imagen cara a la sociedad que no corresponde con la realidad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

La virgen santa, es como la hora feliz de los bares pero con subnormales...


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Ago 2021)




----------



## Gorrión (20 Ago 2021)

No van ayudar a quien lo necesita, las drogas son caras y la mayoría de sus clientes son gente con familia que los puede subvencionar.

¿No te has fijado que habla como un cura? Muy educado, amable y no se altera aunque te metas con su trabajo.


----------



## corolaria (20 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre por supuesto, mira los hijos de puta lo que hacen con el Ibuprofeno, luego así pasa que están las clínicas llenas de adictos al Ibuprofeno, es una plaga , la gente robando por las calles para conseguir dinero para su dosis de Ibuprofeno, aunque lo peor son los que recetan nolotil, pero que hijos de puta, ale el nolotil sin ton ni son, luego así pasa, estas tomándote un café tan tranquilo en una terraza y ya viene el adicto al nolotil de turno a pedirte dinero, hay que joderse.




Las clínicas no, de lo que esttán llenos muchos hogares es de adictos a las benzos, entre otras muchas cosas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> No van ayudar a quien lo necesita, las drogas son caras y la mayoría de sus clientes son gente con familia que los puede subvencionar.
> 
> ¿No te has fijado que habla como un cura? Muy educado, amable y no se altera aunque te metas con su trabajo.




Exacto, no se suele aceptar a gente de la calle en la clínica, la teoría dice que es por probabilidades de realizar el tratamiento con éxito, yo no estoy de acuerdo, como dije la modalidad de acceso al tratamiento es bastante discutible.



Edito: no hombre, no hablo como un cura, tengo hilos sobre pajas, gordas, perros con sobredosis, mamadous , hay de todo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

corolaria dijo:


> Las clínicas no, de lo que esttán llenos muchos hogares es de adictos a las benzos, entre otras muchas cosas.




Exacto, de acuerdo, si les el hilo verás como las doy mucho protagonismo a las benzodiacepinas como la gran droga de los proximos años.

Al menos desde hace un tiempo en atención primaria ya no se recetan como caramelos porque se empieza a formar a los médicos en este tipo de sustancias.


----------



## Don Meliton (21 Ago 2021)

Gracias por la respuesta a mi primera pregunta.

Aqui va otra:

Han pasado por tu centro adictos al GHB?


----------



## Don Meliton (21 Ago 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> No tiene sentido, si los benzo son "relajantes" como te haces el rey de la fiesta?



Reducen las inhibiciones, no son relajantes per se, son ansioliticas, reducen los nervios, uno de los problemas de las personas introvertidas es que piensan demasiado lo que van a decir o hacer.

Yo no tomo benzos, pero si tomo una vez a la semana un ansiolitico ruso: Phenibut. Mezclado con alcohol.

Confirmo que el sindrome de abstinencia de este tipo de drogas, que he catado en algun bajon de phenibut, es LO PEOR, para volverse absolutamente loco con sintomas fisicos muy jodidos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Reducen las inhibiciones, no son relajantes per se, son ansioliticas, reducen los nervios, uno de los problemas de las personas introvertidas es que piensan demasiado lo que van a decir o hacer.
> 
> Yo no tomo benzos, pero si tomo una vez a la semana un ansiolitico ruso: Phenibut. Mezclado con alcohol.
> 
> Confirmo que el sindrome de abstinencia de este tipo de drogas, que he catado en algun bajon de phenibut, es LO PEOR, para volverse absolutamente loco con sintomas fisicos muy jodidos.




Muy bien expresado.


----------



## atasco (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, sin saber el motivo o patología por el cual comenzastes con las benzodiacepinas no puedo decirte nada ni es el lugar adecuado un foro.
> Si te puedo decir que eres drogadicto de las benzodiacepinas que además creo que mezclas con otras sustancias.
> Creo que deberías de dar un giro radical y ponerte en buenas manos, el ritmo que llevas es en esencia mortal por las cantidades que manejas.
> En algún otro hilo tuyo creo que te lo he comentado.
> ...



te puedo decir que sufro psicosis grave, depresion mayor(masde6meses) y trastorno de personalidad y la ansiedad me despierta por las noches mas la psicosis que me hace ver imagenes violentaas sentir pinchazos, ver sangre, por eso tomo tantas pastillas para dormir, por la tarde solo tomo 2mg de alprazolam y en el desayuno una pregabalina de 300mg 2mg de alprazolam rubifen de 10mg y dos antidepresivos diferentes


----------



## atasco (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, sin saber el motivo o patología por el cual comenzastes con las benzodiacepinas no puedo decirte nada ni es el lugar adecuado un foro.
> Si te puedo decir que eres drogadicto de las benzodiacepinas que además creo que mezclas con otras sustancias.
> Creo que deberías de dar un giro radical y ponerte en buenas manos, el ritmo que llevas es en esencia mortal por las cantidades que manejas.
> En algún otro hilo tuyo creo que te lo he comentado.
> ...



tomo dos anti depresivos diferentes por la noche o tras dos por la mañana, estoy muy medicado me dicen pero no me ayuda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2021)

atasco dijo:


> te puedo decir que sufro psicosis grave, depresion mayor(masde6meses) y trastorno de personalidad y la ansiedad me despierta por las noches mas la psicosis que me hace ver imagenes violentaas sentir pinchazos, ver sangre, por eso tomo tantas pastillas para dormir, por la tarde solo tomo 2mg de alprazolam y en el desayuno una pregabalina de 300mg 2mg de alprazolam rubifen de 10mg y dos antidepresivos diferentes






Hola, en tu caso solo puedo decirte aunque es una obviedad que intentes hacer caso a los profesionales y que no tomes drogas, tu medicación es muy potente para mezclarlo con otras cosas.

Intenta salir al exterior y hacer ejercicio, una vida activa, intentar relacionarte con otras personas y si tienes aficiones llevalas acabo.

Ánimo!


----------



## atasco (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, en tu caso solo puedo decirte aunque es una obviedad que intentes hacer caso a los profesionales y que no tomes drogas, tu medicación es muy potente para mezclarlo con otras cosas.
> 
> Intenta salir al exterior y hacer ejercicio, una vida activa, intentar relacionarte con otras personas y si tienes aficiones llevalas acabo.
> 
> Ánimo!



lo que me acabas de decir noo es muy alentador sinceramente


toda la gente me dicce que no necesito las pastillas

pero la psicosis la ansiedad es un horror tremendo que se siente por dentro y jode el cuerpo a nivel fisico


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (21 Ago 2021)

hay que darle un giro liberal al hilo.


----------



## EldaBrox (21 Ago 2021)

Es flipante y descojonante que os creáis todo de cualquier retrasado que se pasa el día inventando gilipolleces para llamar la atención. 

Si hasta la gente más seria y creíble del foro luego habla de algo que entiendes y es obvio rápido que no tienen ni la menor puta idea.

Cien euros a que éste es un gilipollas que ha pasado tres veces por un sitio de esos y dice que trabaja allí.

Pero sois los más imbéciles de España, gentuza virgen sin trabajo ansiada de interactuar con cualquiera. Lógico que ocurra esto.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (21 Ago 2021)

Tengo un colega enganchado a la coca y el alcohol, traté de ayudarle, pero al final desistí. Está como paranoico. Su vida destrozada, sin amigos y con la familia fatal. Un tío inteligente, pero que no lo ha sido tanto con este asunto. Una pena. Me alegro de no haber catado droga alguna en mi vida (de las consideradas drogas. Alcohol sí).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2021)

EldaBrox dijo:


> Es flipante y descojonante que os creáis todo de cualquier retrasado que se pasa el día inventando gilipolleces para llamar la atención.
> 
> Si hasta la gente más seria y creíble del foro luego habla de algo que entiendes y es obvio rápido que no tienen ni la menor puta idea.
> 
> ...




Hombre, otro que se registra y su primer mensaje en el foro es para darnos su opinión contrastada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2021)

Bueno, en fin, me pareció que podía ser un hilo didáctico e interesante, creo que ante la inminente llegada de Ordas de vírgenes y comedoritos mi retirada se aproxima, es hora de volver a los hilos que me dieron fama y me hicieron ganar el trofeo de forero revelación en burbuja, el golden boy y el artist awards.

Hilos como "19 pajas en un día", "mamadou conoce a María en Tinder", "ponte en forma con mi tabla de ejercicios de pajas", "voy a representar a España en la masturbaton", "mi perro se muere por una sobredosis de cocaina" o "mi perro es homosexual".

A sido un placer dialogar de forma sería con vosotros, pero debo volver ha aquello que se me da mejor hacer.


Además tengo a mi perro muriéndose en el veterinario, ya ha perdido dos patas el animalito.

Saludos.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, en fin, me pareció que podía ser un hilo didáctico e interesante, creo que ante la inminente llegada de Ordas de vírgenes y comedoritos mi retirada se aproxima, es hora de volver a los hilos que me dieron fama y me hicieron ganar el trofeo de forero revelación en burbuja, el golden boy y el artist awards.
> 
> Hilos como "19 pajas en un día", "mamadou conoce a María en Tinder", "ponte en forma con mi tabla de ejercicios de pajas", "voy a representar a España en la masturbaton", "mi perro se muere por una sobredosis de cocaina" o "mi perro es homosexual".
> 
> ...



Quiero darte las gracias por este post, que he leido entero.Ha sido muy instructivo ya que el tema de las adicciones en la sociedad me interesa mucho.
A los troles y personas que no quieren ver el peligro de las drogas,ni caso


----------



## atasco (21 Ago 2021)

creo que en tuvida no has ido a un centro de desintoxicacion jo puta


----------



## max power (21 Ago 2021)

Que harias para acabar con el tráfico de drogas y todos los problemas que genera?

Tienes carta blanca. Sin limites de ningun tipo.


----------



## eL PUERRO (21 Ago 2021)

hOLA antes fumaba porretes y me hacían sentir bien porque rebajaban mi CI unos 20-30 puntos y eso me hacía COMPRENDER mejor a mis estúpidos semenjantes. 

aHORA con todo mi potencial liberado mi vida es más ordenada y en general provechosa, pero la estupidez ajena me resulta cada vez más intolerable. eN este contexto social los porros son una LOBOTOMÍA A CÁMARA LENTA bastante conveniente para ser una persona integrada.


----------



## -Alexia- (21 Ago 2021)

Galicosis dijo:


> Las mujeres que recibimos que son mayoritariamente consumidoras de alcohol y benzodiacepinas suelen tener como denominador común tres profesiones : *profesoras, psicólogas y funcionarias* sin determinar su puesto.
> 
> O sea, son las charos las que están màs tocadas. Y esas piradas son las que deciden quién nos gobierna. En fin, casi empiezo a considerar la implantación de un califato islámico como el mal menor.



¿Y son la mayor parte de los que recibís o la mayor parte son más bien HOMBRES que también tienen derecho a voto?
cuéntanos... porque los datos que yo manejo dicen que la mayoria de toxicómanos son eso, hombres.


----------



## Pizti (21 Ago 2021)

Veo que el hilo crece pero yo sigo sin respuesta.. Aunque si zankeao 

Ahora en serio, señor hamster, respondame en la medida de lo posible, tengo curiosidad.


----------



## -Alexia- (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias.
> Respuesta rápida, la droga es un negocio en todos los países del mundo, en unos más y en otros menos, pero siempre permitido por los gobiernos, es un negocio para todas las partes.
> 
> La droga entra en los países porque los gobiernos lo permiten, ni más ni menos.
> ...



Totalmente, mantener a la población atontada siempre ha sido el ideal de la manipulación y drogas llamése a las típicas consumibles por vía oral y parenteral pero también a la tele, a internet... cuanto menos piense el ganado mucho mejor.
Y ya hablando del tema negocio lucrativo, pues, por supuesto, en el ajo hay mucha gente y gente que por descontado manda mucho y a la que no le interesa que la droga deje de cruzar fronteras.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Y son la mayor parte de los que recibís o la mayor parte son más bien HOMBRES que también tienen derecho a voto?
> cuéntanos... porque los datos que yo manejo dicen que la mayoria de toxicómanos son eso, hombres.




Si te hubieras molestado en leer a estas alturas sabría que de cada 20 usuarios 7 son mujeres y 13 hombres.

Yo ya no respondo en el hilo por las razones expresadas en mi último mensaje.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> Veo que el hilo crece pero yo sigo sin respuesta.. Aunque si zankeao
> 
> Ahora en serio, señor hamster, respondame en la medida de lo posible, tengo curiosidad.




Lo siento ante la aparición de vírgenes doriteros expertos en la materia he dejado el hilo.


----------



## damnit (21 Ago 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Reducen las inhibiciones, no son relajantes per se, son ansioliticas, reducen los nervios, uno de los problemas de las personas introvertidas es que piensan demasiado lo que van a decir o hacer.
> 
> Yo no tomo benzos, pero si tomo una vez a la semana un ansiolitico ruso: Phenibut. Mezclado con alcohol.
> 
> Confirmo que el sindrome de abstinencia de este tipo de drogas, que he catado en algun bajon de phenibut, es LO PEOR, para volverse absolutamente loco con sintomas fisicos muy jodidos.



¿Podrias dar detalles de esos síntomas fisicos que mencionas? Simple curiosidad de un no iniciado


----------



## damnit (21 Ago 2021)

Por cierto este hilo es oro puro @Obiwanchernobil gracias porque cuentas cosas que para los no iniciados como yo son acojonantes. Yo fui durante un tiempo el “testigo” de un colega que estaba en proyecto hombre por las pastillas, pero nada grave. Eso si allí se juntó con una chusma infecta que no sé como de bien les haría el internamiento.

Dicho esto, no sé si te han preguntado ya pero viendo lo que has visto, ¿has tomado drogad alguna vez? ¿Cuales? Y otra pregunta, ¿hay pacientes que consideres peligrosos? ¿Cual es la droga que crea el paciente mas peligroso para ti y que de verdad se le puede ir la olla? ¿Algun paciente se le ha ido la castaña del mono tanto como para hacer una locura?


----------



## damnit (21 Ago 2021)

atasco dijo:


> lo que me acabas de decir noo es muy alentador sinceramente
> 
> 
> toda la gente me dicce que no necesito las pastillas
> ...



Joder qué horror colega, ya lo siento que estés pasando por eso. ¿Que es lo que desencadenó esa psicosis o ansiedad? ¿Lo sabes? ¿Cómo o cuando te dio el primer “ataque” que dijiste “ostia puta esto es serio”?

Gracias a todos por las historias que estais contando sobre todo a @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## damnit (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, en fin, me pareció que podía ser un hilo didáctico e interesante, creo que ante la inminente llegada de Ordas de vírgenes y comedoritos mi retirada se aproxima, es hora de volver a los hilos que me dieron fama y me hicieron ganar el trofeo de forero revelación en burbuja, el golden boy y el artist awards.
> 
> Hilos como "19 pajas en un día", "mamadou conoce a María en Tinder", "ponte en forma con mi tabla de ejercicios de pajas", "voy a representar a España en la masturbaton", "mi perro se muere por una sobredosis de cocaina" o "mi perro es homosexual".
> 
> ...



Macho ni puto caso a los retrasaditos. El hilo es sencillamente acojonante.


----------



## Gorrión (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo siento ante la aparición de vírgenes doriteros expertos en la materia he dejado el hilo.



¿Te han dado un toque los de arriba?

La próxima hazlo mejor, retírese soldado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Te han dado un toque los de arriba?
> 
> La próxima hazlo mejor, retírese soldado.




Toque ninguno, simplemente pienso que gente como tú puedes hacerlo mejor, tu al tener la carrera de Netflix y el máster en Disney plus tendrás mejores experiencias que aportar al foro, además el máster en HBO que te sacastes te habilita como médico y científico.

El hilo es didáctico, si pierde su razón de ser ya no es necesario.

A mí me gusta trolear creo que es un arte, pero hay que tener la suficiente responsabilidad y ética para saber que en un hilo donde están escribiendo personas con problemas de drogas, o con familiares o amigos que los tienen no es el mejor sitio para desarrollar la subnormalidad profunda de la que hacéis gala personas como tú y te lo dice un profesional del trolleo.

Es evidente que intentas culpar a la sociedad de que tu madre paso de pescadera a puta y encima se quedó coja pero nosotros no tenemos la culpa, ni de que tu podré fuera negro.
Ahora ya podrás campar a tus anchas y hablar sobre como tu hermana contrajo el VIH en la cárcel.

Un saludo y gracias a todos los que habéis realizado de este un lugar donde cambiar opiniones y experiencias, a todos los que las drogas de forma directa o indirecta os lo hacen pasar mal espero para todos vaya a mejor.

Un saludo.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Voy a intentar responderte pero ten en cuenta que es difícil y más resumiendo en un foro, en otras ocasiones hay muchas variantes que van más allá de soltar simples datos.
> 
> Tipos de pacientes.
> 
> ...



Coincide 100% con lo que me he encontrado por ahi como usuario. Buen hilo.


----------



## atasco (21 Ago 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Joder qué horror colega, ya lo siento que estés pasando por eso. ¿Que es lo que desencadenó esa psicosis o ansiedad? ¿Lo sabes? ¿Cómo o cuando te dio el primer “ataque” que dijiste “ostia puta esto es serio”?
> 
> Gracias a todos por las historias que estais contando sobre todo a @Obiwanchernobil



lo desencadeno el trabajo y tomarme 9 diacepanes y una botella de vino y media, al dia siguiente me levante drogadisimo y me fui a trabajar me dijeron que asi no podia trabajar y llamaron a la ambulancia y me ingrasaron un dia, años despues ya me diagnosticaron varias cosas, que estaban ahi de serie en mi mente pero no habian despertado del todo, el diacepan y el vino hizo que empezaran a hacerme un analisis psiquiatrico


----------



## Gorrión (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Toque ninguno, simplemente pienso que gente como tú puedes hacerlo mejor, tu al tener la carrera de Netflix y el máster en Disney plus tendrás mejores experiencias que aportar al foro, además el máster en HBO que te sacastes te habilita como médico y científico.
> 
> El hilo es didáctico, si pierde su razón de ser ya no es necesario.
> 
> ...



Tal vez sepa de lo que estoy hablando y no son historias inventadas con argumentos de series de TV ¿Has sopesado esa posibilidad?

Está muy feo inventarse historias sobre mi madre y mi hermana, hay que tener poca clase, me tienes aquí para soltar tu bilis.

Este mes no deberías cobrar la extra pero bueno, un saludo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2021)

atasco dijo:


> lo desencadeno el trabajo y tomarme 9 diacepanes y una botella de vino y media, al dia siguiente me levante drogadisimo y me fui a trabajar me dijeron que asi no podia trabajar y llamaron a la ambulancia y me ingrasaron un dia, años despues ya me diagnosticaron varias cosas, que estaban ahi de serie en mi mente pero no habian despertado del todo, el diacepan y el vino hizo que empezaran a hacerme un analisis psiquiatrico




Hola atasco, ¿los diacepanes los tomabas por algo en concreto?, En algún momentos desde ese primer ingreso hasta que te diagnostican llegasteis a estar sin benzos ni vino u otras drogas?.


----------



## Eperide (21 Ago 2021)

Buenísimo hilo, muchas gracias por toda la información aportada. 

Me gustaría preguntarte acerca de algunas cosas:
¿Qué has estudiado para trabajar en dicho centro? o… ¿qué titulación se requiere?

¿Alguna vez ha muerto algún paciente en el centro? De ser así… ¿cómo?

Yo pensaba que eso de que el primer picotazo de heroína ya te engancha era un poco mito; pero afirmas que no. ¿Cómo puede ser tan bestia? Si la consumes fumada… ¿puedes engancharte también en la primera ingesta?

¿Ha ingresado alguien en el centro con delirium tremens? ¿O le ha dado a alguien estando ya en el centro? 

¿Cómo pueden los yonkis desplazarse por la ciudad con el síndrome de abstinencia? Es decir, yo cuando me paso bebiendo el único síntoma de estar pocha que tengo es la ansiedad, pero hay veces que por ello no quiero ni salir de la cama. ¿Cómo puede ser una persona que se meta a saber cuantas substancias en el cuerpo durante horas y horas pueda campar libremente lidiando con ese sufrimiento que deben sentir?

Por otra parte, he leído que mucha gente comenta que si “no es para tanto” el tema de las drogas. Desgraciadamente, he visto a bastante gente tocada por drogas de todo tipo y es algo impresionante. Desde el noviete que tenía con dieciséis, que se metió coca durante un verano y más de diez años después sigue igual, totalmente hundido, y al que las drogas le costaron toda relación familiar y crecimiento personal con menos de cinco meses de consumo; pasando por gente que con la veintena tiene que ir al trabajo con su petaca de ron porque, si no, tiene temblores y ataques de pánico; hasta los típicos poli toxicómanos que están en las últimas y no tienen ni dónde caerse muertos. Los porros también hacen mucho: todos los amigos que fuman desde hace un tiempo tienen un rendimiento mental bastante deficiente, pero lo peor es que ellos mismos no se dan cuenta.

Gracias por tu tiempo!!


----------



## atasco (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola atasco, ¿los diacepanes los tomabas por algo en concreto?, En algún momentos desde ese primer ingreso hasta que te diagnostican llegasteis a estar sin benzos ni vino u otras drogas?.



los diacepanes los tome sin receta los tenia en casa pero no podia dormirme y eran ya las cuatro de la mañna y no me dormia y tenia que ir a trabajar
he estado dos años sin beber ni drogarme, y ahora estoy con 8mg diarios de alprazolam mas otras pastillas que me dejan dormir normal


----------



## damnit (21 Ago 2021)

atasco dijo:


> lo desencadeno el trabajo y tomarme 9 diacepanes y una botella de vino y media, al dia siguiente me levante drogadisimo y me fui a trabajar me dijeron que asi no podia trabajar y llamaron a la ambulancia y me ingrasaron un dia, años despues ya me diagnosticaron varias cosas, que estaban ahi de serie en mi mente pero no habian despertado del todo, el diacepan y el vino hizo que empezaran a hacerme un analisis psiquiatrico



joder pero tú qué trabajo tienes que te empuja a meterte semejante cóctel...


----------



## atasco (21 Ago 2021)

i


damnit dijo:


> joder pero tú qué trabajo tienes que te empuja a meterte semejante cóctel...



maginate la ansiedad que me provocaba el ser camarero


----------



## damnit (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Toque ninguno, simplemente pienso que gente como tú puedes hacerlo mejor, tu al tener la carrera de Netflix y el máster en Disney plus tendrás mejores experiencias que aportar al foro, además el máster en HBO que te sacastes te habilita como médico y científico.
> 
> El hilo es didáctico, si pierde su razón de ser ya no es necesario.
> 
> ...



macho, pon a los trolls en el ignore y ya no podrán ver tu hilo, pero el tema interesa, no dejes de contestar preguntas

este hilo es muy bueno aunque sea para concienciar tanto a usuarios como a los que no lo son


----------



## damnit (21 Ago 2021)

atasco dijo:


> i
> 
> maginate la ansiedad que me provocaba el ser camarero



qué barbaridad, ¿dirías que en esa profesión es habitual el consumo de drogas duras de ese tipo? supongo que el alcohol y tal estará a la orden dle día, pero ¿el resto?


----------



## damnit (21 Ago 2021)

Por cierto, que aunque sea un poco offtopic no lo es, para los que queráis ver lo que es la degradación hasta la muerte de un alcohólico, esta película, aunque algo antigua ya, lo muestra con toda su crudeza. Es posiblemente la única película buena de Nicolas Cage, es bastante dura de ver sobre todo si tienes algún familiar que ha caído en el alcohol.





Bonus:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Tal vez sepa de lo que estoy hablando y no son historias inventadas con argumentos de series de TV ¿Has sopesado esa posibilidad?
> 
> Está muy feo inventarse historias sobre mi madre y mi hermana, hay que tener poca clase, me tienes aquí para soltar tu bilis.
> 
> Este mes no deberías cobrar la extra pero bueno, un saludo.




Hola, creo que hacer tus apariciones en un hilo en el que la gente habla sobre cosas serias que cuestan tragedias a muchas familias a decir gilipolleces si me da un claro derecho a si quiero cagarme un tu puta madre.

Cualquier persona mínimamente cercana a ese mundo de forma sanitaria o que haya estado ingresado allí sabe que efectivamente he trabajado y me dedico a ello porque son cosas que solo se pueden conocer estando allí.


Tu irresponsabilidad es alta porque se trata de la salud pública y afirmar en un foro que lee la gente las cosas que tú as afirmado sobre las drogas es de ser mala persona y desearle el mal a los demás, que no compartes mi visión, bien no pasa nada, pero dar consejos a la gente en contra de su salud ya es otra cosa muy distinta.

A modo de consejo cuando quieras hablar sobre un tema y ni tan siquiera tengas la educación básica, ESO o EGB, al menos informate montón de mierda que hay cerca de 420.0000 estudios en 100 años de historia sobre las drogas y sus efectos y son públicos las mayoría de ellos.
Aunque supongo que tú prefieres informarte con el salvame.


----------



## Gorrión (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, creo que hacer tus apariciones en un hilo en el que la gente habla sobre cosas serias que cuestan tragedias a muchas familias a decir gilipolleces si me da un claro derecho a si quiero cagarme un tu puta madre.
> 
> Cualquier persona mínimamente cercana a ese mundo de forma sanitaria o que haya estado ingresado allí sabe que efectivamente he trabajado y me dedico a ello porque son cosas que solo se pueden conocer estando allí.
> 
> ...



¿Qué cosas he afirmado? ¿Que no sois lo que parece y que cambiáis las drogas de la calle por las vuestras para hacer negocio? ¿Que dejáis locos a gente cuerda con vuestras drogas?

Supongo que eso también solo puede saberlo alguien que ha estado dentro, pero claro, como trabajador no ibas a contarlo...

Al fin y al cabo sois sanitarios, si, esos que ahora mismo están asesinando con las "vacunas".

Un saludo, eres una gran persona.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2021)

damnit dijo:


> joder pero tú qué trabajo tienes que te empuja a meterte semejante cóctel...



A veces no es el trabajo en sí sino la gente con la que trabajas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2021)

atasco dijo:


> i
> 
> maginate la ansiedad que me provocaba el ser camarero



¿Por qué?


----------



## atasco (21 Ago 2021)

damnit dijo:


> qué barbaridad, ¿dirías que en esa profesión es habitual el consumo de drogas duras de ese tipo? supongo que el alcohol y tal estará a la orden dle día, pero ¿el resto?



sisi con la gente con la que trabajaba se drogaba y venio de empalme al curro nada serio me parecio eso


----------



## atasco (21 Ago 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Por qué?



me jodio pa mal


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, como esperaba el hilo a pesar de ser didáctico e incluso escribir gente con problemáticas serias y que estan viviendo en la actualidad, se ha llenado de personas que afirman que la marihuana, el hachís y sus variantes no causan enfermedades psiquiátricas y que es una invención médica y que por supuesto en los centros de tratamientos de drogas nos inventamos los casos que vemos.
> 
> Es como hablar con una pared y además curiosamente los más inconscientes son los que consumen esta sustancia. Que incluso se atreven a poner en duda cualquier dato e intentan hacerte creer que ellos llevan razón a toda costa, al menos los consumidores de otras sustancias muestran un mayor grado de razonamiento, saben que están jodidos y lo reconocen a pesar de tener una adicción, pero luego te dirán que fumar canutos no deteriora cognitivamente
> 
> ...



Tengo en mi familia un caso de esquizofrenia por consumo de hachís, creo que ya lo dije alguna vez en este foro hace años y se me echaron encima cuatro o cinco defendiendo esta droga. Esta persona cobra invalidez parcial por culpa de esto, y gracias a Dios, pero está con medicación permanente y tocada de por vida. Los porretes són una de las mayores mierdas de los últimos tiempos, por eso los promocionan entre los jóvenes, hasta los llaman "cultura".


----------



## Pizti (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo siento ante la aparición de vírgenes doriteros expertos en la materia he dejado el hilo.



y no puedes ignorarlos y atender a los que no te hemos faltado al respeto?

vaya tela.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (21 Ago 2021)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tengo en mi familia un caso de esquizofrenia por consumo de hachís, creo que ya lo dije alguna vez en este foro hace años y se me echaron encima cuatro o cinco defendiendo esta droga. Esta persona cobra invalidez parcial por culpa de esto, y gracias a Dios, pero está con medicación permanente y tocada de por vida. Los porretes són una de las mayores mierdas de los últimos tiempos, por eso los promocionan entre los jóvenes, hasta los llaman "cultura".



*Los porretes són una de las mayores mierdas de los últimos tiempos *

hace unos años en España,un pibe de 25 apuñaló hasta la muerte a su madre e hirió gravemente a su hermano y su padre.Había desarrollado esquizofrenia por consumo de porros de marihuana.Junto con el alcohol , es la droga más infravalorada que hay


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> *Los porretes són una de las mayores mierdas de los últimos tiempos *
> 
> hace unos años en España,un pibe de 25 apuñaló hasta la muerte a su madre e hirió gravemente a su hermano y su padre.Había desarrollado esquizofrenia por consumo de porros de marihuana.Junto con el alcohol , es la droga más infravalorada que hay




Mejor descrito imposible.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mejor descrito imposible.



pues cuando lo conté en el foro hace ya tiempo,alguno entró para decir que era imposible que la marihuana produciera esquizofrenia ,y que yo estaba exagerando y no sabía nada.Y que los porros no hacen daño a nadie, que eran seguros,me quedé flipando


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> pues cuando lo conté en el foro hace ya tiempo,alguno entró para decir que era imposible que la marihuana produciera esquizofrenia ,y que yo estaba exagerando y no sabía nada.Y que los porros no hacen daño a nadie, que eran seguros,me quedé flipando



Vives en un país donde se alaba al drogadicto y al alcohólico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo siento ante la aparición de vírgenes doriteros expertos en la materia he dejado el hilo.



Ignóralos. En este floro hay buena gente y gente con muy mala leche que solo vienen a joder a los demás porque sus vidas son una puta mierda.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Ago 2021)

damnit dijo:


> qué barbaridad, ¿dirías que en esa profesión es habitual el consumo de drogas duras de ese tipo? supongo que el alcohol y tal estará a la orden dle día, pero ¿el resto?




en muchos restaurantes Paco de carretera, de esos que al medio dia dan 100 menus a currelas se ponen bien de perica los camareros cincuentones casi sesentones.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (22 Ago 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Vives en un país donde se alaba al drogadicto y al alcohólico.




Para nada, España es un país donde dejarse ver como borracho en la vía publica está socialmente muy mal visto, no así en otros lugares.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ago 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Para nada, España es un país donde dejarse ver como borracho en la vía publica está socialmente muy mal visto, no así en otros lugares.



De cara a la galería posiblemente pero la realidad es que en este país si no bebes ni te drogas la gente te considera un pringado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ago 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pero la gente cree que no que son incluso terapéuticos.
> Yo tengo un amigo, mejor dícho tenía un amigo, que era un portento muy bueno en mates y en ciencias en general, se sacó ingenieria industrial con notazas y sin problemas pero para vencer la timidez y para desinhibirse empezó a fumar porros y alguna que otra cosa también, a día de hoy está esquizofrénico perdido empastillado y dudo mucho que tuviera la agilidad mental suficienta para sumar tres más dos.
> En su familia no hay ningún antecedente de esquizofrenia.



Y encima te sueltan que pepito lleva toda la vida fumando porros y no la pasao ná.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (22 Ago 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De cara a la galería posiblemente pero la realidad es que en este país si no bebes ni te drogas la gente te considera un pringado.





Una cosa es ser abstemio, entonces sí te consideran un bicho raro (y con razón) y otra cosa es dar tumbos en mitad del bar o de la calle donde no solo no se te alaba sino que generas mucho asco en los que te ven.


----------



## Gorrión (22 Ago 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pero la gente cree que no que son incluso terapéuticos.
> Yo tengo un amigo, mejor dícho tenía un amigo, que era un portento muy bueno en mates y en ciencias en general, se sacó ingenieria industrial con notazas y sin problemas pero para vencer la timidez y para desinhibirse empezó a fumar porros y alguna que otra cosa también, a día de hoy está esquizofrénico perdido empastillado y dudo mucho que tuviera la agilidad mental suficienta para sumar tres más dos.
> En su familia no hay ningún antecedente de esquizofrenia.



Es curioso este tema porque yo conozco gente que lleva fumando mas de 20 años y tienen una agilidad mental que ya quisieran muchos sanos.

¿Por qué a unos les afecta y a otros no?


----------



## -Alexia- (22 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Es curioso este tema porque yo conozco gente que lleva fumando mas de 20 años y tienen una agilidad mental que ya quisieran muchos sanos.
> 
> ¿Por qué a unos les afecta y a otros no?



Pues yo todos los que conozco tienen la capacidad cognitiva mermada, TODOS y se les nota, además.
Lo que a ti te debe pasar es que tienes contacto con ellos todos los días y/o tú también eres fumador y entonces no ves el declive.


----------



## Gorrión (22 Ago 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues yo todos los que conozco tienen la capacidad cognitiva mermada, TODOS y se les nota, además.
> Lo que a ti te debe pasar es que tienes contacto con ellos todos los días y/o tú también eres fumador y entonces no ves el declive.



El declive si lo veo en muchos, pero en algunos parece no afectarle. Por eso digo que es curioso que no se de en todos.

Donde veo un declive brutal es en la gente que consume TV y redes sociales mas famosas, esos si que tienen la cabeza echa papilla. Igual que los vacunados.


----------



## -Alexia- (22 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> El declive si lo veo en muchos, pero en algunos parece no afectarle. Por eso digo que es curioso que no se de en todos.
> 
> Donde veo un declive brutal es en la gente que consume TV y redes sociales mas famosas, esos si que tienen la cabeza echa papilla. Igual que los vacunados.



Pues yo hasta a los fumadores ocasionales les he notado el deterioro, sin excepción. A unos más que a otros pero como antes de fumar, ninguno.
La tele, los medios y las redes también licuan el cerebro a no ser que estés alerta y lo tengas bien amueblado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ago 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Una cosa es ser abstemio, entonces sí te consideran un bicho raro (y con razón) y otra cosa es dar tumbos en mitad del bar o de la calle donde no solo no se te alaba sino que generas mucho asco en los que te ven.



A menos que vayan igual de borrachos o drogados que tú.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ago 2021)

[/QUOTE]


-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues yo todos los que conozco tienen la capacidad cognitiva mermada, TODOS y se les nota, además.
> Lo que a ti te debe pasar es que tienes contacto con ellos todos los días y/o tú también eres fumador y entonces no ves el declive.




Explicación perfecta.


----------



## Pizti (22 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo siento ante la aparición de vírgenes doriteros expertos en la materia he dejado el hilo.



O responde me por privado

Tampoco me parece de recibo tu respuesta a los trolls.. Si fuese porque les han trolleado hilos nadie duraría en el foro más de dos días. Para ser alguien que lidia con toxicómanos tira la toalla muy fácilmente.

Me esperaba más temple, no sé, forero revelación y eso.. Me decepciona, era buen hilo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ago 2021)

[/QUOTE]


Eperide dijo:


> Buenísimo hilo, muchas gracias por toda la información aportada.
> 
> Me gustaría preguntarte acerca de algunas cosas:
> ¿Qué has estudiado para trabajar en dicho centro? o… ¿qué titulación se requiere?
> ...




Hola.

-por motivos de privacidad no puedo decirte cual es mi puesto de trabajo ya que tampoco son muchos los centros que se dedican a esto.
Si te puedo decir que la plantilla está compuesta por puestos como médicos psiquiatras especializados en tóxicos, psicólogos clínicos, enfermeras, auxiliares de enfermería, trabajador social y terapeutas ocupacionales.
Vamos que carreras universitarias serías solo hay dos, el resto son pinta y colorea.
Se requiere la correspondiente carrera, un master habilitante y otro máster sobre tóxicos en algunos puestos, en otros valoran si eres capaz de no cagarte encima únicamente.
Aunque el acceso al ser lugares con base religiosa acaba siendo más bien cerrado.

-Dentro del centro nunca, de camino al hospital correspondiente o en dicho hospital si.

-si, a la primera en ambos casos en 88%, en la segunda 97%, es el porcentaje de los que desarrollarán adicción a esa sustancia.
Esto significa que de cada 10 personas casi, más de 8 casi 9 después de la primera exposición serán adictos.

-no solemos tener problemas con el delirium pues antes de ingresar siguen unas pautas y durante el ingreso también, en caso de su aparición se trata con fármacos entre ellos benzodiacepinas como dato curioso, si se complica se les traslada al hospital, pero suelen controlarse bien si se hacen bien las cosas.

-Depende de la sustancia, por ejemplo
cuando ves a los heroinomanos por las calles lo que ves son personas en busca de su dosis sufriendo abstinencia, estas personas cuando se drogan permanecen inmóviles por norma general, debido al efecto de su sustancia.
En definitiva cada droga es distinta y a la vez se clasifican por su acción u otras variantes,
Los politoxicomanos con el tiempo acaban conociendo los efectos de cada droga y siendo unos expertos en el efecto que quieren buscar, que necesitan para contrarrestar una cosa con otra y esas cosas.


-concuerdo palabra por palabra con tu último punto.

Gracias a ti por tu tiempo, un saludo.






-


-





-


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ago 2021)

Funciovago dijo:


> Has dicho que solo un 2% consigue desintoxicarse, ¿qué crees que les diferencia o hacen diferente de los demás?




Muchos factores, destacaría su flexibilidad mental y comprensión de la situación, los que entienden que no solo se trata de desintoxicación si no también de realizar cambios, especialmente costumbres y entornos lo consiguen.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ago 2021)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tengo en mi familia un caso de esquizofrenia por consumo de hachís, creo que ya lo dije alguna vez en este foro hace años y se me echaron encima cuatro o cinco defendiendo esta droga. Esta persona cobra invalidez parcial por culpa de esto, y gracias a Dios, pero está con medicación permanente y tocada de por vida. Los porretes són una de las mayores mierdas de los últimos tiempos, por eso los promocionan entre los jóvenes, hasta los llaman "cultura".




Es tal cual lo expresas, en este caso los empresarios de la droga lo han echo muy bien blanqueando esta sustancia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ago 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> O responde me por privado
> 
> Tampoco me parece de recibo tu respuesta a los trolls.. Si fuese porque les han trolleado hilos nadie duraría en el foro más de dos días. Para ser alguien que lidia con toxicómanos tira la toalla muy fácilmente.
> 
> Me esperaba más temple, no sé, forero revelación y eso.. Me decepciona, era buen hilo




Hola he visto tu mensaje dos veces diciendo que me preguntabas algo pero no sé que me preguntabas, pon la pregunta.

Lidio con toxicómanos porque me pagan y considero que es bueno socialmente hacerlo, eso no me obliga a lidiar con gilipollas en este hilo.

Tengo infinidad de hilos donde todos son aceptados e invitados al trolleo, soy un gran defensor del trolleo de alto nivel.
Tengo un hilo de reciente creación llamado "mi perro se muere por una sobredosis" en el que seguro serán aceptados.

Decir que las drogas no son sustancias adictivas no es trollear es ser gilipollas.

Al ver que había gente con preocupaciones reales y víctimas de sustancias considero que no es el lugar.


Sin duda he sido ganador de la triple corona (forero revelación, golden boy y artist awards) por mi gran concienciación social sobre el trolleo y su necesidad en la sociedad actual.


----------



## Pizti (22 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola he visto tu mensaje dos veces diciendo que me preguntabas algo pero no sé que me preguntabas, pon la pregunta.
> 
> Lidio con toxicómanos porque me pagan y considero que es bueno socialmente hacerlo, eso no me obliga a lidiar con gilipollas en este hilo.
> 
> ...



Tu abriste el hilo para responder preguntas. Te preguntamos, tanto gente respetuosa como retrasados tipo "te has aprovechado de una yonca?", y tu has respondido al segundo y no al primero.

No voy a buscar la pregunta, yo mi parte la cumplí

Pero joder me jode tanta tontería

Ahora resulta qe trolear no es un problema, sinmas aquí dejo el asunto


----------



## Vellón (23 Ago 2021)

Tío de 50 que lleva 32 años tomado clonazepam ¿Cómo lo ves? en principio era por alcoholismo pero me parece que se le ha alargado un poco el tratamiento 
¿Posibles efectos a todos los niveles de consumo prolongado? ¿Posibilidades de dejarlo?
Gracias Obi


----------



## JmDt (23 Ago 2021)

Jefe dos preguntas:


Que piensas de la legalización de las drogas, lo ves conveniente en algún caso.
Que piensas de los grupos que se dedican a informar de los efectos de las drogas en las zonas de marcha como energycontrol. Inicio - Energy Control


Esto es de esta gente:

La reducción de riesgos

El trabajo de Energy Control parte de los siguientes puntos clave:


El consumo de drogas es y seguirá siendo una realidad: siempre habrá personas que deseen tomar drogas - legales e ilegales - a pesar de los esfuerzos preventivos y/o represivos para evitarlo. 
Existen diferentes motivaciones para usar drogas, así como diferentes formas de consumo con distintos niveles de riesgo. El riesgo es multifactorial. 
Existe un placer asociado al uso de drogas, reconocido y buscado por las personas que las usan, pero negado sistemáticamente por los enfoques abstencionistas o prohibicionistas. 
Tomar drogas no equivale a tener problemas. Pensar que las personas se acercan a las drogas por ser vulnerables perpetúa el estigma. 
La adicción no es el único problema asociado a las drogas. En la mayoría de los casos, los problemas son de tipo agudo y no pasan por el establecimiento de una dependencia.
El uso responsable de drogas es posible, de la misma manera que es posible la práctica responsable de otras actividades de riesgo. 
La información objetiva y útil sobre sustancias, riesgos y pautas de uso de menor riesgo es una condición necesaria, aunque no suficiente, para facilitar una toma de decisiones informada. 
Los esfuerzos tienden a dirigirse a la prevención del consumo y el tratamiento a las personas que han desarrollado problemas, dejando desatendidas a la mayoría de personas que usan drogas de manera recreativa, que no experimentan problemas, pero que están en riesgo de llegar a experimentarlos.
Los abusos de la postura oficial han generado desconfianza y pérdida de credibilidad. Además, las pautas de uso de menor riesgo tienden a ser censuradas y objeto de polémicas. 
La ilegalidad de las drogas es una fuente de daños para las personas y las comunidades. 
Los espacios de ocio son espacios de diversión, socialización y placer. También son espacios de riesgo donde muchos consumos de drogas tienen lugar. 
En los espacios de ocio, además de los riesgos asociados al uso de drogas, existen otros elementos de riesgo que deben ser atendidos (prácticas sexuales, violencias, desplazamientos, actitudes y conductas de discriminación, etc.).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ago 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> Sobre el tema religioso de los centros de desintoxicación: los pocos que he conocido (2) exalcohólicos, ambos en Alcohólicos Anónimos, aunque no van a la iglesia, te empiezan a hablar de un ente superior. Me lei panfletos de esta asociación y alguna más, y joder, si no fuese porque te "curan", diría que es una secta.
> 
> ¿Alguna historia turbia sobre esto?
> 
> ...




Me he tenido que meter en tu perfil para encontrarlo, yo al menos no se buscarlo de otra forma.


El tema que planteas es algo peliagudo.

Mi manera personal de proceder sobre esto es respetar por igual cualquier religión o no creencia en ellas.
A nivel profesional actuó igual.

Para mi es importante respetar la libertad religiosa de cualquier individuo y criticar que ya sea un ateo o un religioso quiera imponer su forma de pensar sobre el otro.

El asunto de estas cosas es que suelen ser organizaciones religiosas las que tienen el monopolio de este segmento sanitario.

No te puedo hablar de alcohólicos anónimos aunque no me resulta en absoluto raro.

Presuntamente como en todos los trabajos hay gente que lleva demasiado lejos sus creencias, no hace falta decir que presuntamente cualquier profesional podría sentir el pecado de sentirse poderoso, verás, la droga hace adictos porque libera dopamina pero la sensación de poder también la libera y hablamos de gente desesperada por recuperarse, así que presuntamente es el lugar perfecto para captar nuevos adeptos.
Si no quieres nada de esto lo mejor es una privada.

Normalmente esto se hace presuntamente de forma sutil y con personas con predisposición para ello, no podría ser constituyente de mala práctica profesional pero sin embargo cualquier profesional te diría que son conversaciones guiadas.


Luego tenemos el otro defecto que no tiene porque estar unido a la religión que es la creencia de ser moralmente superior a un drogadicto, cuando en mi opinión bajo ningún concepto debe ser así, lamentablemente es una circunstancia que existe entre los profesionales.

Curiosamente as tocado alguno de los puntos básicos por los que reoriente mi actividad profesional hace un año.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ago 2021)

Vellón dijo:


> Tío de 50 que lleva 32 años tomado clonazepam ¿Cómo lo ves? en principio era por alcoholismo pero me parece que se le ha alargado un poco el tratamiento
> ¿Posibles efectos a todos los niveles de consumo prolongado? ¿Posibilidades de dejarlo?
> Gracias Obi




Hola no quiero caer en el error de que esto parezca una consulta porque no lo es bajo ningún caso ni lo que digo debe bajo ningún motivo tomarse como una directriz médica.

No sé si tomas más medicación ni cuánto clonazepam diario tomas, en principio se podría realizar la retirada apoyándote en otros fármacos no adictivos para que pudieras dormir y no tener un síndrome de abstinencia muy pronunciado. pero sin saber el resto de datos es imposible.

Cuando se realiza una retirada de alcohol se usan benzodiacepinas pero es cierto que no deben usarse durante mucho tiempo porque si no ocurre como en tu caso.

Un saludo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ago 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> Jefe dos preguntas:
> 
> 
> Que piensas de la legalización de las drogas, lo ves conveniente en algún caso.
> ...




Hola.

No, bajo ningún concepto legalizaria las drogas.


Desconozco quién es esa asociación, pero leyendo el texto veo que mezclan verdades con mentiras, esto es atacar a los prohibiciónistas con cosas que yo también comparto que hacen mal y que se podrían modificar con mentiras como el uso controlado de la droga y otras por el estilo que me parecen gravísimas.


Me parece un texto demencial sinceramente y que sólo podría realizarlo aquel que está evidentemente interesado en que las drogas se propaguen más.

Un saludo.


----------



## JmDt (23 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No, bajo ningún concepto legalizaria las drogas.
> 
> ...



Yo sin saber nada del asunto intuía una respuesta similar


----------



## Pizti (23 Ago 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> muy interesante hilo, y de acuerdo en lo que has dicho antes sobre enfermedades mentales y fumar porros. Los porretas lo venden como "super sano", y nada más lejos. Luego está ver si a uno le da por desarrollarlas o no, claro.
> 
> —pregunta sobre lo que subrayo en negrita:
> el tema de la recaida, dónde está la línea entre alguien que realmente quiere dejarlo, pero por gente de su entorno (incluida familia) se le hace muy cuesta arriba (imagina viviendo con los padres y teniendo carencias serias emocionalmente, aunque en lo económico les vaya bien)?
> ...



Esta es la otra. Yo si el hilo no es muy largo miro los post y en cuanto veo el avatar paro.

Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Cuando dices reorientar, entiendo que tiraste a la privada para evitar todo esto?


----------



## Roquete (23 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo que propones es un debate en el que no voy a entrar ni la finalidad del hilo es esa, soy profesional y respondo con los datos que tengo por aprendizaje y por experiencia muy prolongada con pacientes.
> Llamar droga blanda a marihuana comercializada en occidente es el mayor fracaso que le hemos podido brindar a la juventud.
> 
> En los 70 con los ácidos y los denominados tripis no pasaba nada y se llevó a toda una generación.
> ...



Hola, gracias por abrir un hilo tan interesante.

Tengo estas dudas

- ¿Qué hace la marihuana en el cerebro (en las células) para desencadenar un transtorno mental? Y, ¿Lo que hace en el cerebro está relacionado con el hecho de que alivie el dolor?

- ¿Qué sucede en el cuerpo o en el cerebro para que el alcohol o las benzodiacepinas deban ser reducidas poco a poco para no causar la muerte?

- ¿Las personas adictas a las benzodiacepinas también suelen recaer? (lo doy por supuesto ya que dices que casi todos recaen, pero lo pregunto para tener una respuesta más concreta, que explique por qué recaen).

-Las personas que acaban dándole a la heróina por no tener dinero para la cocaina, ¿qué buscan en la heroina? Es decir, creía que lo más parecido a la cocaína son las anfetaminas y hubiera esperado que se pasaran a eso ya que es también una droga que te hace sentirte "en la cresta de la ola" (por así decirlo). ¿Cómo caen en la heroína que tiene un efecto tan diferente?

- ¿Os llegan adictos a las anfetaminas por tratamiento psiquiátrico por ADHD? Tal vez no lleguen porque se encargan los psiquiatras de ayudarlos, pero pregunto por si acaso.

- ¿Cuáles son las mezclas de drogas que toman los homosexuales en esas orgías? ¿qué quieren conseguir con ellas?

Gracias de veras.


----------



## Roquete (23 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> -respecto a las benzodiacepinas, normalmente su uso normal por ponerte un ejemplo es de
> 1 loracepan de 1mg en desayuno, comida y cena, es una benzodiacepina de efecto o duración prolongada.
> Esto para la ansiedad, si además existe un cuadro fóbico se recetan las benzodiacepinas de corta duración pero como adivinaras mayor efecto, estas son las que se meten debajo de la lengua para prevenir un ataque de ansiedad o realizar una exposición como por ejemplo el aprazolan, estas son sin duda las más adictivas.
> Así es como se comienza.



Hace poco fui a la doctora de cabecera para decirle que qué debía hacer si a futuro sufŕía un ataque de pánico en el trabajo (tuve varios y me trataron con escitalpram + benzodiacepinas que me he ido quitando con la pauta adecuada) y me dijo con severidad: ¡pues te tomas un orfidal!.
Y yo pensé: no sé qué es el orfidal, pero ni de coña, cabrona. 
Y también pensé: por lo amargada que se la ve y si da esos consejos, muy probablemente ella se mete de todo.

No sé qué es el orfidal, pero ¿se trata de uno de esos medicamentos que tiene mayor efecto que las benzodiacepinas?

Son unos cabronazos y no se lo piensan dos veces antes de meterte en un problemón de por vida (ni siquiera te explican los efectos secundarios ni los problemas que puedes tener). Y nunca te ofrecen simplemente descansar un tiempo, antes que meterte semejantes medicamentos.


----------



## Roquete (23 Ago 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> Interesante que lleguen al alcoholismo y demás personas que en principio tienen cierta estabilidad profesional que debería llevarles a una vida más bien cómoda.
> 
> Muy curioso, yo creía que caerían más personas con un perfil más desestrucrurado.



Pues yo creo que es raro que no haya más drogadicto entre las personas que tienen trabajo fijo, repetitivo y tedioso .

Para la mente que necesita novedades es la muerte en vida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ago 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Hace poco fui a la doctora de cabecera para decirle que qué debía hacer si a futuro sufŕía un ataque de pánico en el trabajo (tuve varios y me trataron con escitalpram + benzodiacepinas que me he ido quitando con la pauta adecuada) y me dijo con severidad: ¡pues te tomas un orfidal!.
> Y yo pensé: no sé qué es el orfidal, pero ni de coña, cabrona.
> Y también pensé: por lo amargada que se la ve y si da esos consejos, muy probablemente ella se mete de todo.
> 
> ...




Hola, lo que te mandaron es, en efecto benzodiacepinas y un antidepresivo, este antidepresivo además tiene en teoría efectos en los trastornos de ansiedad.

Si realizaste este tratamiento y dejastes las benzodiacepinas de manera escalonada no comparto el hecho de que te mandé un lorazepan como remedio a los ataque de ansiedad.
Ojo no lo comparto, no digo que sea inadecuado.
El orfidal es lorazepan, una benzodiacepina de efecto prolongado, en mi opinión lo que se debería hacer es ante todo informar al paciente de que el medicamento es adictivo, no se trata de que tenga algún componente que pueda causar x, no, se trata de que el medicamento es en esencia adictivo, la obligación debería ser informar al paciente al tratarse de un medicamento con unas características especiales, ahora a los médicos se les forma y conciencia sobre esta sustancia, por otro lado el tiempo y presupuestos de la seguridad social impide que te deriven al psicólogo que antes de cualquier medicación es lo que deberían hacer.

Respecto a porque te dice que te lo tomes, pues imagino que es porque en esencia te ocurre en el trabajo que es un lugar de vital desarrollo para ti, y al trabajo es una actividad que hay que desarrollar y vital para las personas.
Una de forma esporádica y solo cuando te den los ataque de ansiedad no debería representar el comienzo de una adicción porque entiendo que los ataques de ansiedad que sufres son ocasionales y no a diario o varias veces en un día.

Lo ideal es acudir a un psicólogo y si no funciona valorar pedir cita con un psiquiatra y que te trate farcologicamente el.

De todas formas en la seguridad social el psicólogo son citas de 12 minutos de media cada mes y medio, así que poco ibas a hacer.

Te recomiendo un psicólogo privado.

Ahora ya tienes la información sobre las benzodiacepinas, tomarla o no tomarla es una decisión personal tuya, debes valorar lo que ganas y lo que pierdes y eso solo lo sabes tú, en cualquier caso obra con responsabilidad y teniendo en cuenta que esto es un foro y lo mío una opinión personal que no sustituye el criterio médico de una consulta en persona bajo ningún concepto.

Ánimo!


----------



## Roquete (23 Ago 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Hola, gracias por abrir un hilo tan interesante.
> 
> Tengo estas dudas
> 
> ...



Perdona que sea plasta, pero primero escribí este mensaje con preguntas. Si puedes, y todavía te apetece, contéstalas. Que, aparte problemas, también tengo curiosidad ¡jajaja!. Buen día!


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Por lo mismo que se defiende el consumo de alcohol o el consumo de azúcar.
> 
> Porque son adictivos.



lo del azúcar es un mito y una gilipollez, que si igual o peor que la cocaína.

Seguro que el OP ha tenido a muchos adictos al azúcar en su centro con la vida destrozada  

No es sano comer paladas de azúcar, pero es un alimento más.

No se puede separar su supuesta adicción a la de la comida en general por motivos de ansiedad.

Más adicta es la gente a la carnuza y provoca problemas de saluda a medio y largo plazo también.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Ago 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Perdonad que me entrometa, como estudiante forense la respuesta es que va a ser que no, porque el daño cerebral va a estar ahi si es que lo tienen, que lo mas seguro es que lo van a tener. Otra cosa es que aparentemente vuelva a parecer y funcionar como una persona normal y no te des cuenta, pero tocado ya va a estar generalmente. El tema tan cacareado de la plasticidad neuronal para recuperarse, ojala fuera cierto pero va a ser que tampoco.



la plasticidad cerebral permite, entre otras cosas, trasladar funciones de una área cerebral a otra de manera que se mantienen intactas, no el cerebro, sino las funciones.

Si esa parte dañada le quita potencial de algún tipo al usuario, ya es otro tema.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Ago 2021)

damnit dijo:


> ¿Podrias dar detalles de esos síntomas fisicos que mencionas? Simple curiosidad de un no iniciado



Como ya digo yo solo he catado el principio de sindrome de abstinencia, la podriamos llamar resaca despues de dos dias continuados de uso, asi que no soy un experto.

La sensacion fisica era de que cualquier contacto con cualquier cosa me producia una sensacion de ardor, como el que produce la ansiedad. Estar tumbado en la cama me resultaba insoportable.

Gracias a Dios, despues de hacerme una paja me consegui dormir, a la mannana siguiente habia pasado.


----------



## ravenare (24 Ago 2021)

Un drogadicto trabajando en un centro de desintoxicación jajaja.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Un drogadicto trabajando en un centro de desintoxicación jajaja.


----------



## CHORTINA's FEVER (24 Ene 2022)

Oie hamster, puedes encargarte de un caso GRAVE como el de @Jevitronka ?


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Ene 2022)

CHORTINA's FEVER dijo:


> Oie hamster, puedes encargarte de un caso GRAVE como el de @Jevitronka ?



Jodee, tan mal te ves para no poder tú solo?


----------



## CHORTINA's FEVER (24 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Jodee, tan mal te ves para no poder tú solo?



Pretendes que yo te ayude a desintoxicarte y volver a la sobriedad?


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Jodee, tan mal te ves para no poder tú solo?



Porque has cerrado tu muro, cari...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>




No quería trolear en este hilo....más que nada porque soy catalán y tengo principios no como usted madrileño.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No quería trolear en este hilo....más que nada porque soy catalán y tengo principios no como usted madrileño.



Te entiendo y sabes que te respeto, no volvera a suceder.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Porque has cerrado tu muro, cari...



Para que no escriban


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Ene 2022)

CHORTINA's FEVER dijo:


> Pretendes que yo te ayude a desintoxicarte y volver a la sobriedad?



No, pretendo hacerte ver que eres una maricona


----------



## Killuminatis (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, si, la gente que mantiene un uso prolongado en el tiempo (más de 5 años seguidos), tiene muchas papeletas para desarrollar esquizofrenia, incluso desintoxicandose de dichas drogas años después de cesar su uso es posible tener brotes y episodios de esquizofrenia por haberlas usado.
> 
> Sería complejo y me alargaría mucho, pero a grandes rasgos las que más problemas cognitivos desarrollan son por este orden, de largo porros y marihuana seguido de sintéticas, más atrás ya dependiendo mucho del individuo y ciertas variantes en mi opinión seguirían, heroína, alcohol, cocaína y benzodiacepinas.
> Aunque estas últimas 4 dependen de muchos factores individuales, edad del individuo, cantidad de consumo y cosas así.



¿la marihuana da problemas en los países en los que no está criminalizada? Es muy interesante el tema, mas de lo que parece.
Y el mono de las benzos es lo que muchos llaman ansiedad.
La marihuana al lado de la heroína, alcohol, coca y benzos no se puede ni siquiera considerar droga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> ¿la marihuana da problemas en los países en los que no está criminalizada? Es muy interesante el tema, mas de lo que parece.
> Y el mono de las benzos es lo que muchos llaman ansiedad.
> La marihuana al lado de la heroína, alcohol, coca y benzos no se puede ni siquiera considerar droga.




La María desencadena o favorece enfermedades mentales por delante de todas las qué nombras.

La ansiedad es una cosa y el "mono" de las benzos otra, la ansiedad se produce dentro del "mono" de las benzos entre otras muchas cosas que pueden resultar mortales.
La ansiedad con las benzodiacepinas se produce incluso sin la descontinuacion de estas ya que en un principio se describen para entre otras cosas la ansiedad pero resulta que al crear tolerancia la ansiedad de base se incrementa con la creada con las benzodiacepinas.


----------



## Killuminatis (24 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí, esto era lo que buscaba. Muy exhaustiva.
> 
> Lo del 2% me ha matado, entonces no vale de nada estas cosas



No vale de nada porque los que trabajan ahí suelen ser dispensadores de drogas legales, nada de trabajar en la reinserción y mucho menos inmiscuirse personalmente que es lo que necesitarían la mayoría de pacientes.
Claro que inmiscuirse en la vida de un "yonki" no entra en el sueldo y no tienen porque hacerlo.


----------



## Killuminatis (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La María desencadena o favorece enfermedades mentales por delante de todas las qué nombras.
> 
> La ansiedad es una cosa y el "mono" de las benzos otra, la ansiedad se produce dentro del "mono" de las benzos entre otras muchas cosas que pueden resultar mortales.
> La ansiedad con las benzodiacepinas se produce incluso sin la descontinuacion de estas ya que en un principio se describen para entre otras cosas la ansiedad pero resulta que al crear tolerancia la ansiedad de base se incrementa con la creada con las benzodiacepinas.



La maría no desencadena ni favorece nada pero está criminalizada porque no es adictiva como tal y sus "propiedades" no interesan en el mundo en el que vivimos.
No conozco a nadie que piense que los porros son buenos y les hayan sentado mal.
A todos los que conozco que les sientan mal o los acaban dejando, tienen la idea preconcebida de que los porros son malos.
Y al final, cuando haces muchas veces algo que consideras que es malo, te acaba pasando factura.
Y la adicción a la coca o el alcoholismo son enfermedades en si mismas a diferencia de un porreta que cómo mucho será adicto al tabaco que llevan sus canutos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Ene 2022)

Ya habia olvidado este interesante hilo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No quería trolear en este hilo....más que nada porque soy catalán y tengo principios no como usted madrileño.



Fijate como va @Edge2 que sigue con el gorrito puesto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> *La maría no desencadena ni favorece nada pero está criminalizada porque no es adictiva como tal y sus "propiedades" no interesan en el mundo en el que vivimos.*
> No conozco a nadie que piense que los porros son buenos y les hayan sentado mal.
> A todos los que conozco que les sientan mal o los acaban dejando, tienen la idea preconcebida de que los porros son malos.
> Y al final, cuando haces muchas veces algo que consideras que es malo, te acaba pasando factura.
> Y la adicción a la coca o el alcoholismo son enfermedades en si mismas a diferencia de un porreta que cómo mucho será adicto al tabaco que llevan sus canutos.




Siii joder siiiii!!!!Muy bien!!!!, exacto, la María no desencadena nada, es imposible que te dé un brote psicótico por consumo de María, eso nunca ha pasado, jamás.

Sii joder siiii!!!La María no es adictiva, por supuesto que no, pero quién dice esas tonterías, incultos, la María es salud joder!!!!

Sii joder siii!!! Sus propiedades!!!! Todos a fumar María!!!!!!!!!!!


Siiii joder siiiii máquinas dispensadoras de canutos en los colegios!!!!para que todos puedan probar las "propiedades" de la María!!!!!!!!!!!!!!que cojones digo en los colegios, en las guarderías y parques infantiles!!!!!!siii María!!!!.


Toda esa info que tienes imagino que te la ha pasado tu colega el "mohamed" que es científico que te aconseja a la par que el que te la vende.


----------



## Killuminatis (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siii joder siiiii!!!!Muy bien!!!!, exacto, la María no desencadena nada, es imposible que te dé un brote psicótico por consumo de María, eso nunca ha pasado, jamás.
> 
> Sii joder siiii!!!La María no es adictiva, por supuesto que no, pero quién dice esas tonterías, incultos, la María es salud joder!!!!
> 
> ...



Pues no, toda esa info es lo que he visto durante mi vida.
Si fuera dañina jodería a todo el mundo por igual, como hacen la coca, el alcohol y cualquier droga "tradicional".
Imaginate una persona a la que le dicen que se va a quedar tonta de los porros. Compra esa idea aunque sea de forma subconsciente y sigue fumando porros.
No se podía saber dirán.
Puedes hacer la prueba si quieres, preguntale a los pacientes si en su entorno o familia la maría estaba bien vista. 
La mente es muy compleja y cosas como "los porros te dejan tonto" están al mismo nivel que el "se quedó tonto de leer mucho".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Pues no, toda esa info es lo que he visto durante mi vida.
> Si fuera dañina jodería a todo el mundo por igual, como hacen la coca, el alcohol y cualquier droga "tradicional".
> Imaginate una persona a la que le dicen que se va a quedar tonta de los porros. Compra esa idea aunque sea de forma subconsciente y sigue fumando porros.
> No se podía saber dirán.
> ...




Ni me molesto     

Sii joder siii claro que si!!!! los brotes psicóticos es porque te autosugestionas no porque los canutos sean malos.

De echo los brotes psicóticos son Papá Noel, no existen


----------



## Killuminatis (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni me molesto



Como veas.
Añado que con cualquier droga si te metes una sobredosis importante tienes muchas papeletas de palmarla.
Con la marihuana no.
Que droga mas rara que no tiene características que si tienen el resto de drogas. 
Es mas, no se lo que habrás trabajado en un centro y hace cuanto, pero estoy casi seguro que hoy la mayoría de pacientes ya llegan de las benzos, el alcohol y la coca...porque hoy la maría está mucho mas normalizada y menos criminalizada que hace 10 años.








La cocaína se convierte en primera causa de ingreso en los programas de desintoxicación de Proyecto Hombre


El perfil del adicto a la cocaína en España es de un hombre, de unos 36 años, con trabajo a tiempo completo y pareja




elpais.com





Lo más común es, además, no ser consumidor de solo una sustancia. A lo largo de su vida, los tratados han tenido patrones de consumo regular o problemático de alcohol (88%) en grandes cantidades o combinado con otras drogas y de cocaína (77,5%).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Como veas.
> Añado que con cualquier droga si te metes una sobredosis importante tienes muchas papeletas de palmarla.
> Con la marihuana no.
> Que droga mas rara que no tiene características que si tienen el resto de drogas.
> ...




Siii joder siiiiii todos a fumar canutos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vida sana!!!!!!! Un no parar de canutos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Canutos recomendados científicamente por lo país y el forero @Killuminatis !!!!!!

Sii joder siii viva podemos, legalizacion!! Los chichos premios Nobel de la concordia!!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Fijate como va @Edge2 que sigue con el gorrito puesto


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siii joder siiiiii todos a fumar canutos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Vida sana!!!!!!! Un no parar de canutos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Canutos recomendados científicamente por lo país y el forero @Killuminatis !!!!!!
> 
> Sii joder siii viva podemos, legalizacion!! Los chichos premios Nobel de la concordia!!!!!


----------



## Killuminatis (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siii joder siiiiii todos a fumar canutos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Vida sana!!!!!!! Un no parar de canutos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Canutos recomendados científicamente por lo país y el forero @Killuminatis !!!!!!
> 
> Sii joder siii viva podemos, legalizacion!! Los chichos premios Nobel de la concordia!!!!!



Los "médicos" oficiales estais muy limitados en vuestro ámbito, limitados sobretodo a lo que sea susceptible de negocio.
Ya verás como en cuanto tomen posiciones las grandes fortunas en la industria del cannabis poco a poco se va haciendo algo "bueno".
De hecho es lo que ya está sucediendo.
El boom de los brotes psicóticos de la marihuana fue en torno al 2000-2010, cuando se popularizó pero estaba criminalizada.
Y hoy como ya no está criminalizada, no da tantos brotes.
No defiendo que alguien con 15 años esté fumando porros a las 12 de la mañana en el recreo del insti, eso es algo obvio...pero si me cuentas que tiene el mismo peligro que la coca o el alcohol ya me dejas claro que mucha idea del tema no tienes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Premoh @Edge2 pasate unos tiritos brother,!!! Menuda bellota he pillado compadre!!!! Vamos a fumarnosla al banco al lao de las canchas de basket con los negras!!!!! Ya verás que sano es joder!!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Premoh @Edge2 pasate unos tiritos brother,!!! Menuda bellota he pillado compadre!!!! Vamos a fumarnosla al banco al lao de las canchas de basket con los negras!!!!! Ya verás que sano es joder!!!!!



Yo voy de cafe y marlboro. Endrogas ilegales nunca!!!
No te pases ni un gramo que te lo peso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Los "médicos" oficiales estais muy limitados en vuestro ámbito, limitados sobretodo a lo que sea susceptible de negocio.
> Ya verás como en cuanto tomen posiciones las grandes fortunas en la industria del cannabis poco a poco se va haciendo algo "bueno".
> De hecho es lo que ya está sucediendo.
> El boom de los brotes psicóticos de la marihuana fue en torno al 2000-2010, cuando se popularizó pero estaba criminalizada.
> ...




Pues claro que siii joder siiiii!!! Los que fuman canutos y sufren brotes psicóticos es porque antes han bebido leche de la marca pascual!!!! Que todo el mundo sabe que la pascual produce brotes psicóticos!!!!!
Sii joder siii!! Gracias por tus consejos doctor canutos!!!!!


----------



## Killuminatis (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues claro que siii joder siiiii!!! Los que fuman canutos y sufren brotes psicóticos es porque antes han bebido leche de la marca pascual!!!! Que todo el mundo sabe que la pascual produce brotes psicóticos!!!!!
> Sii joder siii!! Gracias por tus consejos doctor canutos!!!!!



Pero vamos a ver, que hostias sabes tu si llega un chaval de 17 años con un brote psicótico si es de fumar porros o de la bronca que le echó su padre por llegar a casa fumado.
¿cuántos brotes psicóticos conociste de gente +40 años producidos por fumar porros? Pues eso joder.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, que hostias sabes tu si llega un chaval de 17 años con un brote psicótico si es de fumar porros o de la bronca que le echó su padre por llegar a casa fumado.
> ¿cuántos brotes psicóticos conociste de gente +40 años producidos por fumar porros? Pues eso joder.




Siiiiiii joder siiiii!!!!el doctor @Killuminatis, licenciado por Netflix y máster en Disney plus!!!!!! Siii joder siiiiii!!!!


----------



## celebro (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> -No el masturbaton a sido algo reciente.
> 
> -El estado de las mujeres que acuden allí te aseguro que en lo que menos te hace pensar es en nada relacionado con el sexo, nunca he recibido una proposición sexual.



Igual por ese tipo de cosas eres un masturbator y encima burbujarra y no me digas que asesoras ha los hadictos porque me descojono.


----------



## celebro (24 Ene 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Cual es la droga mas jodida de desengancharse.
> 
> Es para un amigo.



EScribir haber sin hache ,ni los profesionales lo superan.


----------



## celebro (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo solo puedo responderte que tu amigo si esos datos que expones son ciertos es un drogadicto y por tanto adicto a una sustancia, y que esa sustancia le ha mermado su capacidad cognitiva sí o sí por mucho que le veas bien y es cuestión de tiempo desarrollar patologías psiquiátricas, eso sí no las sufre ya.
> 
> 
> Que luego hay gente que no la pasa nada, claro, pero son 1 sobre 10000.
> ...



Una persona menos mermada diria uno entre mil ,no sobre mil ,yo estoy muy mermao pero los hay peores.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Menos mal que en realidad el hilo se dio por finalizado hace meses, y el que quiso participar de verdad ya lo hizo, espero que haya sido de ayuda o al menos curioso para algunos.
Yo me alegro de la participación que tuvo y de que fuera bien acogido, pues es un problema que nos involucra a todos como sociedad e individuos, independientemente de la opinión de cada uno.


Ahora es mejor que dejemos a los subnormales vagar por el hilo, como @celebro que le llevaba papelas a la cárcel a su padre donde contrajo el VIH mientras su madre trabajaba de "autónoma" en las ramblas de Barcelona y su hermana era preñada por mamadou para después irse a comprar tabaco.

El hilo es vuestro.


----------



## Focus in (24 Ene 2022)

crees que la drogadicción es una enfermedad crónica incurable? yo se de casos de gente que al dejar una droga pasa a otra como sustituta, el borracho pasa a los opiaceos, el porrero al alchol, el cocainomano al metilfenidato , el opiomano a las benzos, siempre pasan de una a otra en caso de dejarla pero nunca viven en abstinencia total


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Un drogadicto trabajando en un centro de desintoxicación jajaja.



Pues quien mejor que una persona que ha pasado por eso que trabaje en un centro de desintoxicacion, comprendera y sabra lo que siente el paciente perfectamente


----------



## celebro (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menos mal que en realidad el hilo se dio por finalizado hace meses, y el que quiso participar de verdad ya lo hizo, espero que haya sido de ayuda o al menos curioso para algunos.
> Yo me alegro de la participación que tuvo y de que fuera bien acogido, pues es un problema que nos involucra a todos como sociedad e individuos, independientemente de la opinión de cada uno.
> 
> 
> ...



Asin va España con psicoputas como tu ayudando a la gente.No insultare a tu santa madre y padre que bastante desgracia han tenido con un hijo como tu ,aunque he de reconocer que me han gustado muchos de tus mensajes ,casi parecias razonar medio bien pero no,esta claro que lo copiste de alguien o eres simplemente un enfermo mental.


----------



## celebro (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues quien mejor que una persona que ha pasado por eso que trabaje en un centro de desintoxicacion, comprendera y sabra lo que siente el paciente perfectamente



12000 mensajes en un año y vacilando de superterapeuta y competidor del campeonato mundial de pajas ,y faltando al respeto Sin duda alguna el perfil de un gran terapeuta ,asin nos va.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

CHORTINA's FEVER dijo:


> Pretendes que yo te ayude a desintoxicarte y volver a la sobriedad?





Jevitronka dijo:


> No, pretendo hacerte ver que eres una maricona


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> crees que la drogadicción es una enfermedad crónica incurable? yo se de casos de gente que al dejar una droga pasa a otra como sustituta, el borracho pasa a los opiaceos, el porrero al alchol, el cocainomano al metilfenidato , el opiomano a las benzos, siempre pasan de una a otra en caso de dejarla pero nunca viven en abstinencia total



Depende del caso, tiempo de exposición y patología que acompaña al consumidor.
Si, hay casos de gente, y no es broma, que ingresa por alcohol, vuelve por cocaina y reincide por tercera vez por heroína, no es lo habitual pero se sobre todo en personas impulsivas y tal.
Se pueden dejar?, Si, pero depende, desde luego un heroinomano tendrá que estar medicado de por vida, un cocainomano, alcohólico o adicto a las benzos depende de qué tipo de crisis a sufrido durante el consumo, pero estos últimos si no ha tenido crisis agudas pueden llegar a vivir sin medicación o como mucho un antidepresivo.


----------



## corolaria (24 Ene 2022)

*Obiwanchernobil *Eres un fantasma y un matao que busca atencioncita barata a base de tópicos y mentiras varias.

Y como prueba del delito, pongo todo este jilo de mierda.


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para mi los vicios son cosas distintas a las adicciones.
> 
> 
> Creo que trabajar muchas horas puede producir estrés y cansancio físico y emocional y esto unido a establecer un primer contacto con la droga o incrementar su uso.
> ...



Aquí sentencias que el tabaco no ofrece nada... 
Discrepo y es un hecho 100tifico que es un potente estimulante para todo el organismo y que actúa directamente en los llamados receptores nicotinicos que tiene el cerebro... 
Al igual que los receptores nicotinicos existen muscarínicos y otros... 
El tabaco ofrece mucho, lo que sucede es que el no fumador no puede entender su acción dándole 4 caladas... 

Y si no ofreciera nada no sería de las drogas más usadas en el mundo. 

Fumo poco tabaco pero conozco bien sus efectos, tanto los buenos como los malos... 

Mi abuelo (rip74años) 3 paquetes de ducados al día, alcoholico, zurraba a su mujer y sus hijos e hija mi madre, mi madre 2-3 paquetes Winston día desde los 13 años apenas podía beber le sentaba mal, trastorno bipolar seguramente adicta a su medicación, aunque no la excede... 

Yo pecó de todo y pecó de nada, voy a temporadas, cambio siempre de sustancias y en épocas el deporte y el buen alimento es el período de limpieza... 

Lo malo de la droga es la COSTUMBRE, lo toman como el periodico, el pan, o sacar al perro, por eso mismo yo puedo estar largas temporadas sin hechar de menos una sustancia, porque no hago habito sumandolo a épocas de saneamiento...


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Ene 2022)

Aquí de lo que se trata es de diferenciar usos puntuales o esporádicos de sustancias de los usos y/o abusos en una espiral de autodestrucción. El que consume para autodestruirse es una persona que cuando se mira en el espejo no le gusta lo que ve y quiere destruirlo, y le dará igual que sea con alcohol, con cocaína, con éxtasis, con porros o con todo a la vez.

Hablamos de personas que huyen de sí mismas, que no se aceptan, que no se quieren, que se odian y que quieren combatir sus demonios con más demonios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Aquí sentencias que el tabaco no ofrece nada...
> Discrepo y es un hecho 100tifico que es un potente estimulante para todo el organismo y que actúa directamente en los llamados receptores nicotinicos que tiene el cerebro...
> Al igual que los receptores nicotinicos existen muscarínicos y otros...
> El tabaco ofrece mucho, lo que sucede es que el no fumador no puede entender su acción dándole 4 caladas...
> ...



No me refiero a su impacto en la persona, me refiero a la recompensa que ofrece, no es tan atractiva como por ejemplo la del alcohol, un cigarro no te hará hablar con la chavala aquella, una copa si, un porro también, una benzo también y la cocaína también.

Todo el mundo se engancha porque se le ofrece algo bueno con el uso de la droga, el tabaco no lo ofrece, es simplemente enganche por enchanche.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Desde luego si dejas las drogas sin unas pautas ni entorno óptimos puede ser casi peor el remedio que la enfermedad, aunque normalmente la gente que recibíamos ya sabían que estaban en momentos de no retorno si seguían así.



Te toco con gente conocida del mundo de la farandula?? Sabes donde se pilla el mejor jaco?? Y farla??


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Aquí de lo que se trata es de diferenciar usos puntuales o esporádicos de sustancias de los usos y/o abusos en una espiral de autodestrucción. El que consume para autodestruirse es una persona que cuando se mira en el espejo no le gusta lo que ve y quiere destruirlo, y le dará igual que sea con alcohol, con cocaína, con éxtasis, con porros o con todo a la vez.
> 
> Hablamos de personas que huyen de sí mismas, que no se aceptan, que no se quieren, que se odian y que quieren combatir sus demonios con más demonios.



Tambien hablamos de personas que les sientan de pm las drogas y no pueden dejar de tomarlas.


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me refiero a su impacto en la persona, me refiero a la recompensa que ofrece, no es tan atractiva como por ejemplo la del alcohol, un cigarro no te hará hablar con la chavala aquella, una copa si, un porro también, una benzo también y la cocaína también.
> 
> Todo el mundo se engancha porque se le ofrece algo bueno con el uso de la droga, el tabaco no lo ofrece, es simplemente enganche por enchanche.



Efectivamente. El único objetivo del cigarro es quitarte el mono que te dejó el cigarro anterior cuando se disipan sus efectos. Es una adicción en cadena imparable.


----------



## Charles B. (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, creo que hacer tus apariciones en un hilo en el que la gente habla sobre cosas serias que cuestan tragedias a muchas familias a decir gilipolleces si me da un claro derecho a si quiero cagarme un tu puta madre.
> 
> Cualquier persona mínimamente cercana a ese mundo de forma sanitaria o que haya estado ingresado allí sabe que efectivamente he trabajado y me dedico a ello porque son cosas que solo se pueden conocer estando allí.
> 
> ...



Nadie con educación básica escribiría "tú *as* afirmado", amego.


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Tambien hablamos de personas que les sientan de pm las drogas y no pueden dejar de tomarlas.



Hombre, es que si no pueden dejar de tomarlas dirán que les sientan de puta madre para justificar su adicción. Ten en cuenta que el adicto es un mentiroso por definición y que al primero que se miente es a sí mismo y a los demás. O miente sobre las cantidades y/o frecuencia de consumo o se miente intentando convencerse a sí mismo y a los demás de las bondades terapéuticas del cannabis o de la cocaína.

EL PRIMER OBJETIVO DEL ADICTO ES JUSTIFICAR SU ADICCIÓN POR TIERRA, MAR Y AIRE ENGAÑÁNDOSE A SÍ MISMO Y A LOS DEMÁS.

Pero el pardillo no se da cuenta de que es un piltrafilla más cautivo del camello y de que se encuentra solo en este mundo, jajja... pues llega a llamar "amigos" a los acompañantes de la farra.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hombre, es que si no pueden dejar de tomarlas dirán que les sientan de puta madre para justificar su adicción. Ten en cuenta que el adicto es un mentiroso por definición y que al primero que se miente es a sí mismo y a los demás. O miente sobre las cantidades y/o frecuencia de consumo o se miente intentando convencerse a sí mismo y a los demás de las bondades terapéuticas del cannabis o de la cocaína.
> 
> EL PRIMER OBJETIVO DEL ADICTO ES JUSTIFICAR SU ADICCIÓN POR TIERRA, MAR Y AIRE ENGAÑÁNDOSE A SÍ MISMO Y A LOS DEMÁS.
> 
> Pero el pardillo nos se da cuenta de que es un piltrafilla más cautivo del camello y de que se encuentra solo en este mundo, jajja... pues llega a llamar "amigos" a los acompañantes de la farra.



Las drogas dan placer no son maneras de torturarse a uno mismo. Por eso se toman.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Las drogas dan placer no son maneras de torturarse a uno mismo. Por eso se toman.



El placer real solo se produce las primeras veces, luego es una necesidad que es muy distinto al placer.


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Ene 2022)

Mierda he borrado el mensaje jejeje...

Era algo así:

Tu @Obiwanchernobil respecto al tabaco eres como Tesla cuando fuma un porro, no ves ventaja ninguna...

Yo he fumado cigarros, puros, consumido rapé, mascado tabaco incluso chupado una especie de bolsas de te' pequeñas que los scandinavos se ponen en las encías...

El tabaco es un potentisimo estimulante, lo que pasa es que la dosis es pequeña en un cigarro...

Fuma 4 Cohibas seguidos y veras, o gasta una tarrina de rapé y te subiras como king Kong a un rascacielos...

Aparte que la mayoría de drogas tienen asociado el tabaquismo...


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Las drogas dan placer no son maneras de torturarse a uno mismo. Por eso se toman.



Claro que dan placer, sobre todo al principio. Pero con el tiempo cuando la adicción va degradando los centros del placer del cerebro por sobreestimulación y down-regulate de los receptores de dopamina, serotonina, noradrenalina y del GABA (_ácido γ_-_aminobutírico), _el adicto seguirá consumiendo no para sentir placer, sino para no encontrarse mal o simplemente para llevar una vida normal.

Y no hablamos solamente de la tolerancia, es que ni aumentando en cantidades industriales las dosis se consigue el mismo grado y calidad de placer o efecto de las primeras veces ni por asomo.


----------



## Charles B. (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siiiiiii joder siiiii!!!!el doctor @Killuminatis, licenciado por Netflix y máster en Disney plus!!!!!! Siii joder siiiiii!!!!



Reaccionas como un psicótico, tío. Háztelo mirar.


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Debemos estar informados de cómo funciona la droga a nivel de drogas, así que sabemos puntos de venta , zonas conflictivas y todo ese rollo.
> La gente famosa con categoría no va donde yo trabajaba, no se suelen exponer así.



¿Que opinas que la misma policía que lleva a la gente a centros como el tuyo luego reciba un sobre de dinero todos los meses de los bares que no cierran en todo el año (me refiero a los de coca etc) ?

¿En vez de rehabilitar a estas personas no sería más eficaz detener a esa policía corrupta que vive de mirar a otro lado para que el negocio funcione?

Yo conozco personalmente por desgracia a un jefe de policía narco que una y otra vez abre y cierra un bar y donde nunca hay detenidos...
En la cuarentena abierto 24/365 días...

Los he visto cerrar bares hechar a la gente para luego ellos ponerse morados a coca dentro con los dueños y 4 yonquis más...


Que conste que soy pro legalizarlo todo, yo creo en la información, dosis y sentido común...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Que opinas que la misma policía que lleva a la gente a centros como el tuyo luego reciba un sobre de dinero todos los meses de los bares que no cierran en todo el año (me refiero a los de coca etc) ?
> 
> ¿En vez de rehabilitar a estas personas no sería más eficaz detener a esa policía corrupta que vive de mirar a otro lado para que el negocio funcione?
> 
> ...



Joder macho es que me preguntas unas cosas un poco bizarras yo que coño se si fulanito de la policía está pringado o no se que hostias en una trama de corrupción.

La gente no suele venir escoltada ni en contra de su voluntad con la policía en contra de lo que se suele pensar, son casos muy minoritarios.


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder macho es que me preguntas unas cosas un poco bizarras yo que coño se si fulanito de la policía está pringado o no se que hostias en una trama de corrupción.
> 
> La gente no suele venir escoltada ni en contra de su voluntad con la policía en contra de lo que se suele pensar, son casos muy minoritarios.



La mayoría de policías son drogadictos en general, buenos sueldos, conocen las drogas y su mundo, pueden acceder a ellas con facilidad, pueden requisarlas y es notorio que la gran mayoría de policías de toda clase, Ertzaintza, Guardia zibil, municipotes, todos están o la gran mayoría directa o indirectamente relacionados con el narcotráfico a toda escala...
Y la policía que es ajena a la droga hace la vista gorda de sus compañeros y jefes...

Aparte que tienen mucho tiempo libre y en general son delincuentes o psicópatas que encontraron vocacion en la bofia...


----------



## Thundercat (25 Ene 2022)

por eso estás así cabrón


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> La mayoría de policías son drogadictos en general, buenos sueldos, conocen las drogas y su mundo, pueden acceder a ellas con facilidad, pueden requisarlas y es notorio que la gran mayoría de policías de toda clase, Ertzaintza, Guardia zibil, municipotes, todos están o la gran mayoría directa o indirectamente relacionados con el narcotráfico a toda escala...
> Y la policía que es ajena a la droga hace la vista gorda de sus compañeros y jefes...
> 
> Aparte que tienen mucho tiempo libre y en general son delincuentes o psicópatas que encontraron vocacion en la bofia...




Y que tiene eso que ver con el hilo
Pues si son drogadictos pues a desintoxicarse como todo el mundo.


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Ene 2022)

Mi hermano tenía en bufo marinus y el y un amigo ha veces lo chupaban, y no es troleo, tenía un montón de terrarios...

Cuando vi aquello no sabía si reirme o vomitar...

De alguna manera las drojas son un lastre, pero hay gente que necesita un ancla en su vida, algo a que atarse de otros problemas...
Generando nuevos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Mi hermano tenía en bufo marinus y el y un amigo ha veces lo chupaban, y no es troleo, tenía un montón de terrarios...
> 
> Cuando vi aquello no sabía si reirme o vomitar...
> 
> De alguna manera las drojas son un lastre, pero hay gente que necesita un ancla en su vida, algo a que atarse de otros problemas...




Lamento las cosas que has vivido, espero que tu vida esté mejor, monto ni nadie puede tomar decisiones por ti, eso es algo que solamente puedes valorar y decidir tu.

No dejes que nadie moralmente te diga que es mejor que tú, pero también ten en cuenta a los que advierten sobre la negatividad de estas cosas.


----------



## Celedonio (25 Ene 2022)

Lo de que todos los heroinómanos tienen pelazo, ¿mito o realidad?


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lamento las cosas que has vivido, espero que tu vida esté mejor, monto ni nadie puede tomar decisiones por ti, eso es algo que solamente puedes valorar y decidir tu.
> 
> No dejes que nadie moralmente te diga que es mejor que tú, *pero también ten en cuenta a los que advierten sobre la negatividad de estas cosas.*



Mi vida es muy tranquila y lo he pasado y pasó bien...
Soy correoso...

He visto mucha gente descacharrada, mucho enfermo y adicto...

En cuanto a lo de negrita, estoy de acuerdo en parte, el 90% de la gente que da consejos al ajeno lo hacen con una Copa, un cigarro, o un rulo en la mano...
Y por otra parte el 10% dan consejos no habiendo probado drogas en la vida...

Las drogas son como ser padre, hay libros que explican cómo serlo, pero más bien sirven de poco o nada sin la experiencia...


----------

